# Tuna



## universallp (Aug 11, 2019)

universallp submitted a new resource:

Tuna - Get music information from right within obs



> View attachment 47086
> *Tuna*​Let's you display information about the currently playing song in obs without running a third-party app.
> Currently supports three different ways of music sources:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## valentinbraem (Aug 21, 2019)

Really great work! 
I put myself in window title mode and no problem with Foobar2000, I just replaced the name of the software "[foobar2000]" with nothing and it is no longer displayed.
It can really be used with any music player or browser, it is complete and excellent for everyone.

Sure, I'll share it in a tutorial in French for my YouTube community.


----------



## universallp (Aug 21, 2019)

valentinbraem said:


> Really great work!
> I put myself in window title mode and no problem with Foobar2000, I just replaced the name of the software "[foobar2000]" with nothing and it is no longer displayed.
> It can really be used with any music player or browser, it is complete and excellent for everyone.
> 
> Sure, I'll share it in a tutorial in French for my YouTube community.


thanks, Foobar actually also has an API so I might be able to add support for it if I get around for it


----------



## valentinbraem (Aug 21, 2019)

universallp said:


> thanks, Foobar actually also has an API so I might be able to add support for it if I get around for it


It can be nice especially for the cover art, but for the moment, it's not useful in my case.


----------



## Monsteer (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice work!
I prefer to manage song info with a plugin than with an aditional software like Snip.

For non english users, the txt format of the file created by the plugin can't be read it correctly by OBS (GDI+ and Freetype).
Doesn't show accent marks or the copyright symbol (for example) in song titles that have them.

In song.txt the text is ok, but the format of the file (non UTF-8 or UTF-16?) displays incorrect characters.






A very good feature that Snip has is not to show anything if playback stops.
Would it be possible to include it?


----------



## universallp (Aug 27, 2019)

Monsteer said:


> Nice work!
> I prefer to manage song info with a plugin than with an aditional software like Snip.
> 
> For non english users, the txt format of the file created by the plugin can't be read it correctly by OBS (GDI+ and Freetype).
> ...


Are you using the spotify source? Because that one already supports the option to display a separate string if no song is playing:



The window title source doesn't because there's no good way of finding out when a player is paused. I could maybe add an option that checks for a certain string and if it's present the plugin will assume the player is paused.

As for the character problem, I assume you're using windows right? I'll have to see what's causing it tomorrow, because on linux it's working fine.


----------



## Monsteer (Aug 27, 2019)

universallp said:


> Are you using the spotify source? Because that one already supports the option to display a separate string if no song is playing:
> View attachment 47373
> The window title source doesn't because there's no good way of finding out when a player is paused. I could maybe add an option that checks for a certain string and if it's present the plugin will assume the player is paused.
> 
> As for the character problem, I assume you're using windows right? I'll have to see what's causing it tomorrow, because on linux it's working fine.




Yes, Spotify and Windows.

Sorry, my fault. It would only be for the cover, for hide cover.png file when player is paused.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## universallp (Aug 27, 2019)

Monsteer said:


> Yes, Spotify and Windows.
> 
> Sorry, my fault. It would only be for the cover, for hide cover.png file when player is paused.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Okay, so I fixed the issue with the missing characters. Just redownload and try the new version.
As for the cover just head into the plugin directory (eg. `C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna`) and replace the placeholder.png with an empty png file. This will work with the new version, which uses the placeholder png whenever spotify is paused.
I'll release the new version shortly


----------



## universallp (Aug 27, 2019)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Bug fixes



> fixed crash when closing
> fixed unicode not working on windows
> fixed cover not switching to placeholder when paused
> improved cover downloading



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Sep 7, 2019)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fixed UTF8 and ASCII issues



> Tuna is now able to properly load and save config values containing ASCII (like '♫') and Unicode characters.
> 
> *NOTE: I accidentally uploaded the client secret to Github, so I had to create a new one, which means the previous versions of tuna will not be able to use the spotify source anymore.*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## swizzlerz (Sep 7, 2019)

have you any plans to support pretzel https://www.pretzel.rocks/


----------



## universallp (Sep 8, 2019)

swizzlerz said:


> have you any plans to support pretzel https://www.pretzel.rocks/


From what I can see that service doesn't offer an API do query song information. But it already has integration via the dedicated player if that helps


----------



## nerd (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow, what a great plugin!

I made a now playing widget for my OBS in case anyone wants to mess around with it.

Thanks, universallp!


----------



## valentinbraem (Sep 15, 2019)

As I told you a few weeks ago, here is my french tutorial about your plugin.
https://youtu.be/esdKX1kYxpI


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2019)

valentinbraem said:


> As I told you a few weeks ago, here is my french tutorial about your plugin.
> https://youtu.be/esdKX1kYxpI


Nice, if you have some time on your hand you could also help me out with a french translation (Only if you want and have the time for it).

This would be the template for the language file

```
tuna.gui.title="Tuna settings"
tuna.gui.menu="Tuna settings"
# Settings tabs
tuna.gui.tab.basics="Basics"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify="Spotify"
tuna.gui.tab.mpd="MPD"
tuna.gui.tab.window_title="Window Title"
tuna.gui.tab.about="About"

# Misc
tuna.gui.select.song.file="Select destination for song file"
tuna.gui.select.cover.file="Select destination for cover file"
tuna.gui.select.lyrics.file="Select destination for lyrics file"

# Spotify tab
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.info="Grabs the currently playing song directly through the Spotify API. To enable this you have to log into Spotify over the link below. After you grant access, you'll get a login code, which you have to paste into the textbox below.\nKeep in mind that some API interactions, like pausing can only be used by premium users"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.login="Open login page"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.authcode="Authentication code"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.loggedin="Logged in"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.loggedout="Not logged in"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.token="Token"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.refreshtoken="Refresh token"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.requesttoken="Request token"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.performrefresh="Perform refresh"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.linkmessage="This will open a browser window with the official Spotify webpage for you to login and grant access. Make sure to check that the URL is correct before logging in!"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.label.log="Response log"
tuna.gui.tab.spotify.enablelog="Enable log"

# Config defaults
tuna.config.song.placeholder="No song playing"
tuna.config.song.format="%a - %t"

# MPD tab
tuna.gui.tab.mpd.local="Local connection"
tuna.gui.tab.mpd.server="MPD server address"

# Window title tab
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.title="Search term in title"
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.regex="Use regex for search"
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.modifiers="Text modifications"
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.replace="Replace"
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.with="with"
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.cut.begin="Cut first n characters"
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.cut.end="Cut last n characters"

# Basic tab
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.info="Song info path"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.cover="Song cover path"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.cover.enable="Try downloading cover"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.lyrics="Song lyrics path"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.format="Song format"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.placeholder="Song placeholder"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.format.info="Format info:\n %t => Song title\n %m => Song artist\t\t%d => Disc number\n %a => Album title\t\t\t%n => Track number\n %r => Full release date\t\t%p => Song progress\n %y => Release year\t\t%l => Song length\nKeep in mind that some sources do not support all format options"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.source="Song source"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.status.stopped="Tuna is not running"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.status.started="Tuna is running"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.refreshrate="Refresh rate"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.start="Start"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.stop="Stop"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.notrunning="Preview: Plugin is not running"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.preview="Preview: "
```

Also my French is pretty rusty, but from what I've gathered you mentioned that the replace function still doesn't work for special characters, so I'll try to look into that.


----------



## valentinbraem (Sep 15, 2019)

Ohhhhh, with pleasure!
I'm already in charge of the French translation of StreamElements, why not do it for you :)

That's right, you have understood. When I want to replace "- Youtube" with nothing, the dash breaks the functioning of the replacement.
That why I use "delete x last characters".

I have a request in the comments of my tutorial, it would be possible to make a line break? in order to have for example in the text file, one line for the artist and another for the title.


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2019)

valentinbraem said:


> Ohhhhh, with pleasure!
> I'm already in charge of the French translation of StreamElements, why not do it for you :)
> 
> That's right, you have understood. When I want to replace "- Youtube" with nothing, the dash breaks the functioning of the replacement.
> ...


Line breaks should be possible, I'll look into it. I was also thinking about allowing output to multiple text files, because that would allow for something like this


(The visualizer is a separate plugin, which I'm working on)


----------



## valentinbraem (Sep 16, 2019)

I think multiple text files is a better solution than line breaks, but why not propose this two solutions.
WAIT... AN OBS PLUGIN FOR HAVE A MUSIC VISUALIZER? If you do that, it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## universallp (Sep 19, 2019)

So I have added the multiple output feature, line breaks and an option to assume playback is paused if a certain string isn't found in the window title. I'll make a release shortly.


valentinbraem said:


> WAIT... AN OBS PLUGIN FOR HAVE A MUSIC VISUALIZER? If you do that, it's gonna be awesome!


Yeah I actually started working on it a while back, but wasn't satisfied with how it looked and since I don't know much about audio processing it took me a bit to fix the issue. I'll still have to get it to work with internal obs audio sources and then it's ready for release


----------



## universallp (Sep 20, 2019)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

v1.3



> Added option to output to multiple files
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Showcase
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## valentinbraem (Sep 21, 2019)

Woaaaaaaaaah! I'll tell you again, but thank you for your great work!
You can trust me for promote your music visualizer plugin, I look forward to its release.


----------



## MrFrenglish (Sep 23, 2019)

Does this work with VLC Video Source?

I use VLC video source to play music directly from a file directory where my music is stored, so I dont need to open any 3rd party software at all to play music in my obs. Just straight up launch OBS and the music plays instantly. But it doesn't display the song names and nothing out there atm can display the song names with the method I use. So Im wondering, would Tuna work in my case? 
Thanks!


----------



## universallp (Sep 23, 2019)

MrFrenglish said:


> Does this work with VLC Video Source?
> 
> I use VLC video source to play music directly from a file directory where my music is stored, so I dont need to open any 3rd party software at all to play music in my obs. Just straight up launch OBS and the music plays instantly. But it doesn't display the song names and nothing out there atm can display the song names with the method I use. So Im wondering, would Tuna work in my case?
> Thanks!


No it only supports the listed methods. I couldn't find a way to access the currently playing media from the VLC source, without modifying it.


----------



## MrFrenglish (Sep 23, 2019)

Ok thanks for the reply!


----------



## universallp (Sep 29, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know that you might experience some issues with the Spotify integration because the API has a rate limit, which denies access for a small timeout. I'm trying to add support for it in the next update. So if the information isn't updated immediately that's probably why.


----------



## universallp (Oct 3, 2019)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fixes



> Changed outputs file path, because the previous one required admin rights.
> Redacted sensible information in log
> Cleaned up some logging



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## valentinbraem (Oct 6, 2019)

Here my French translation!
If you can give me the new strings from the latest updates for finish what you need.

https://pastebin.com/Dq84ce15


----------



## universallp (Oct 6, 2019)

valentinbraem said:


> Here my French translation!
> If you can give me the new strings from the latest updates for finish what you need.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/Dq84ce15


Thanks a bunch. This file always contains the updated translation, but this is what changed since the last version:

```
# Window title tab
tuna.gui.tab.windowtitle.pause="Assume paused when this string can't be found"
# Basics tab
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.output.add="Add new"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.output.remove="Remove selected"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.output.edit="Edit selected"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.song.output="Song info outputs"
tuna.gui.tab.basics.format.info="Format info:\n %t => Song title\t\t\t%b => Linebreak\n %m => Song artist\t\t%d => Disc number\n %n => Track number\t\t%a => Album title\n %r => Full release date\t\t%p => Song progress\n %y => Release year\t\t%l => Song length\nKeep in mind that some sources do not support all format options\nUsing uppercase letter (e.g. %T) will convert all characters to uppercase"
# Edit output dialog
tuna.gui.output.edit.dialog.title="Output editor"
tuna.gui.output.edit.dialog.error.title="Output error"
tuna.gui.output.edit.dialog.error="The provided data is incorrect. Make sure the format isn't empty and the path is valid"
```


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 4, 2019)

Does this work for Win7? I'm not seeing Tuna Settings.


----------



## universallp (Nov 5, 2019)

Fire_Punch said:


> Does this work for Win7? I'm not seeing Tuna Settings.


Can you give me the obs-studio log?


----------



## Sylverstone14 (Nov 12, 2019)

Would you consider adding syntax to add extra characters/spaces in the titles for song info outputs? Wanted to do something like a ticker, but when the text repeats, it's super-duper close.


----------



## universallp (Nov 12, 2019)

Sylverstone14 said:


> Would you consider adding syntax to add extra characters/spaces in the titles for song info outputs? Wanted to do something like a ticker, but when the text repeats, it's super-duper close.


I'm not sure I understand what you're looking for. There's already an option to change the output formatting in whatever way you want. You can't add spaces at the end of the format though, since they will get cut off. If you need spaces just add them at the beginning of the format


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 15, 2019)

universallp said:


> Can you give me the obs-studio log?



I followed your instructions and also tried making it's own folder within my obs-plugins folder as well as pasting in the contents into the corresponding folders that already existed in OBS. Nothing showing up under Tools when I launch.


----------



## universallp (Nov 15, 2019)

Fire_Punch said:


> I followed your instructions and also tried making it's own folder within my obs-plugins folder as well as pasting in the contents into the corresponding folders that already existed in OBS. Nothing showing up under Tools when I launch.


Same issue as with spectralizer. If the plugin was correctly installed it would show up in the log, which it doesn't.


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> Same issue as with spectralizer. If the plugin was correctly installed it would show up in the log, which it doesn't.


RE: both, can you provide more specific instruction as to how to install these plugins? I followed the steps but didn't want to replace my existing plugins folder with yours, considering I have 2 plugins to do this with and don't want to mess up what's there.


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> Same issue as with spectralizer. If the plugin was correctly installed it would show up in the log, which it doesn't.


I just put the DLL into the plugins folder and it worked. The folder instructions cause the issue above if followed directly.


----------



## universallp (Nov 16, 2019)

Fire_Punch said:


> I just put the DLL into the plugins folder and it worked. The folder instructions cause the issue above if followed directly.


The plugin folder in the download only contains tuna, you won't overwrite anything if you copy it, you will only merge them


----------



## Ca9ine (Nov 28, 2019)

Tuna has been causing OBS crashes at random times during live stream.
I'll attatch my logs.

There are other users on the forum with the same problem, and it has been identified as Tuna's doing.
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-crashes-ramdom.111296/#post-421023 
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-is-crashing-often.113029/#post-426289


----------



## universallp (Nov 28, 2019)

Ca9ine said:


> Tuna has been causing OBS crashes at random times during live stream.
> I'll attatch my logs.
> 
> There are other users on the forum with the same problem, and it has been identified as Tuna's doing.
> ...


I've handed out debug builds to multiple people to help identify the problem, but have yet to receive an answer from them. If you want to help me please use this version and give me the crash report.


----------



## FinSemi (Dec 6, 2019)

universallp said:


> I've handed out debug builds to multiple people to help identify the problem, but have yet to receive an answer from them. If you want to help me please use this version and give me the crash report.



I had constant crashing problems too. OBS crashed with error message, but did continue recording on background (until I clicked that error message off). Everything was working just fine, except now playing song was not chancing.
I did download this debug version, and OBS have not crashed yet ... It seems that this debug version could fix this problem, but I will inform if there is yet some issues.


----------



## universallp (Dec 6, 2019)

FinSemi said:


> I had constant crashing problems too. OBS crashed with error message, but did continue recording on background (until I clicked that error message off). Everything was working just fine, except now playing song was not chancing.
> I did download this debug version, and OBS have not crashed yet ... It seems that this debug version could fix this problem, but I will inform if there is yet some issues.


I didn't change anything in the build, it only contains additional information to show which file crashed and where.
The crashes are most likely related to the Spotify API limiting the request rate, which means the plugin will only crash if the Spotify servers are under heavy load.


----------



## novelscale (Dec 8, 2019)

rekordbox is a dj software that stores play histories in a XML file, do you think there's a chance to use that as a source?


----------



## universallp (Dec 8, 2019)

novelscale said:


> rekordbox is a dj software that stores play histories in a XML file, do you think there's a chance to use that as a source?


If you can give me an example for such an xml file I can look into it


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 9, 2019)

The Tuna menu is not showing up in Ubuntu 19.10 OBS-Studio 24.0.3


----------



## universallp (Dec 9, 2019)

CharlieCountryman said:


> The Tuna menu is not showing up in Ubuntu 19.10 OBS-Studio 24.0.3


Yeah there's an issue with the libraries it's compiled against. I compile it on Arch Linux which uses more recent libraries which in turn breaks compatibility on Ubuntu. Can you try this build?


----------



## FinSemi (Dec 10, 2019)

Now I had couple crashes with OBS, and it seems that reason was Tuna. I think it runs on background, even when not shown and crash from there.

Here is my crash logs


----------



## universallp (Dec 11, 2019)

FinSemi said:


> Now I had couple crashes with OBS, and it seems that reason was Tuna. I think it runs on background, even when not shown and crash from there.
> 
> Here is my crash logs


Looks like it has something to do with refreshing information from Spotify. I'll look into it as soon as possible


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 13, 2019)

universallp said:


> Yeah there's an issue with the libraries it's compiled against. I compile it on Arch Linux which uses more recent libraries which in turn breaks compatibility on Ubuntu. Can you try this build?


I'm on Manjaro so maybe it will work.


----------



## universallp (Dec 13, 2019)

CharlieCountryman said:


> I'm on Manjaro so maybe it will work.


Did you just switch distros or do you have both installed? Manjaro should work since it uses the same library versions as arch


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 13, 2019)

universallp said:


> Did you just switch distros or do you have both installed? Manjaro should work since it uses the same library versions as arch


It's not working under Manjaro. No I removed Ubuntu and replaced it with Manjaro.


----------



## universallp (Dec 13, 2019)

CharlieCountryman said:


> It's not working under Manjaro. No I removed Ubuntu and replaced it with Manjaro.


That's problematic. Can I get the obs log and by change can you run  ``ldd tuna.so`` in a terminal when inside the tuna plugin folder?


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> That's problematic. Can I get the obs log and by change can you run  ``ldd tuna.so`` in a terminal when inside the tuna plugin folder?


I have to re-install tuna. Give me a little bit to get everything setup.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> That's problematic. Can I get the obs log and by change can you run  ``ldd tuna.so`` in a terminal when inside the tuna plugin folder?


$ lddtuna.so
bash: lddtuna.so: command not found


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> That's problematic. Can I get the obs log and by change can you run  ``ldd tuna.so`` in a terminal when inside the tuna plugin folder?




```
$ ldd tuna.so
    linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ffceccf1000)
    libjansson.so.4 => /usr/lib/libjansson.so.4 (0x00007ff510816000)
    libQt5Widgets.so.5 => /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5 (0x00007ff51017e000)
    libobs-frontend-api.so.0 => /usr/lib/libobs-frontend-api.so.0 (0x00007ff510176000)
    libcurl.so.4 => /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4 (0x00007ff5100ea000)
    libmpdclient.so.2 => not found
    libQt5Gui.so.5 => /usr/lib/libQt5Gui.so.5 (0x00007ff50fb06000)
    libQt5Core.so.5 => /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5 (0x00007ff50f5f7000)
    libobs.so.0 => /usr/lib/libobs.so.0 (0x00007ff50f528000)
    libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007ff50f33e000)
    libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007ff50f324000)
    libpthread.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007ff50f302000)
    libc.so.6 => /usr/lib/libc.so.6 (0x00007ff50f13b000)
    libm.so.6 => /usr/lib/libm.so.6 (0x00007ff50eff3000)
    libnghttp2.so.14 => /usr/lib/libnghttp2.so.14 (0x00007ff50efcb000)
    libidn2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libidn2.so.0 (0x00007ff50efaa000)
    libssh2.so.1 => /usr/lib/libssh2.so.1 (0x00007ff50ef6a000)
    libpsl.so.5 => /usr/lib/libpsl.so.5 (0x00007ff50ef57000)
    libssl.so.1.1 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.1.1 (0x00007ff50eec7000)
    libcrypto.so.1.1 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.1 (0x00007ff50ebf4000)
    libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0x00007ff50eba4000)
    libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3 (0x00007ff50eab7000)
    libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3 (0x00007ff50ea83000)
    libcom_err.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcom_err.so.2 (0x00007ff50ea7d000)
    libz.so.1 => /usr/lib/libz.so.1 (0x00007ff50ea63000)
    libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x00007ff50e9cd000)
    libpng16.so.16 => /usr/lib/libpng16.so.16 (0x00007ff50e995000)
    libharfbuzz.so.0 => /usr/lib/libharfbuzz.so.0 (0x00007ff50e891000)
    libsystemd.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsystemd.so.0 (0x00007ff50e7ea000)
    libicui18n.so.65 => /usr/lib/libicui18n.so.65 (0x00007ff50e4f6000)
    libicuuc.so.65 => /usr/lib/libicuuc.so.65 (0x00007ff50e314000)
    libdl.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00007ff50e30d000)
    libpcre2-16.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpcre2-16.so.0 (0x00007ff50e289000)
    libdouble-conversion.so.3 => /usr/lib/libdouble-conversion.so.3 (0x00007ff50e272000)
    libzstd.so.1 => /usr/lib/libzstd.so.1 (0x00007ff50e1c8000)
    libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff50e0a3000)
    /usr/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007ff510a9b000)
    libxcb-xinput.so.0 => /usr/lib/libxcb-xinput.so.0 (0x00007ff50e07e000)
    libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x00007ff50e032000)
    libX11-xcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libX11-xcb.so.1 (0x00007ff50e02d000)
    libpulse.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpulse.so.0 (0x00007ff50dfd8000)
    libavcodec.so.58 => /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.58 (0x00007ff50ca81000)
    libavformat.so.58 => /usr/lib/libavformat.so.58 (0x00007ff50c81d000)
    libavutil.so.56 => /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56 (0x00007ff50c702000)
    libswscale.so.5 => /usr/lib/libswscale.so.5 (0x00007ff50c673000)
    libswresample.so.3 => /usr/lib/libswresample.so.3 (0x00007ff50c653000)
    libunistring.so.2 => /usr/lib/libunistring.so.2 (0x00007ff50c4d1000)
    libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0 (0x00007ff50c4c2000)
    libkeyutils.so.1 => /usr/lib/libkeyutils.so.1 (0x00007ff50c4bb000)
    libresolv.so.2 => /usr/lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x00007ff50c4a0000)
    libGLX.so.0 => /usr/lib/libGLX.so.0 (0x00007ff50c46c000)
    libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00007ff50c32c000)
    libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00007ff50c317000)
    libGLdispatch.so.0 => /usr/lib/libGLdispatch.so.0 (0x00007ff50c259000)
    libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0x00007ff50c189000)
    libgraphite2.so.3 => /usr/lib/libgraphite2.so.3 (0x00007ff50c164000)
    librt.so.1 => /usr/lib/librt.so.1 (0x00007ff50c159000)
    liblzma.so.5 => /usr/lib/liblzma.so.5 (0x00007ff50c131000)
    liblz4.so.1 => /usr/lib/liblz4.so.1 (0x00007ff50c10f000)
    libgcrypt.so.20 => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.20 (0x00007ff50bff1000)
    libicudata.so.65 => /usr/lib/libicudata.so.65 (0x00007ff50a53e000)
    libpcre.so.1 => /usr/lib/libpcre.so.1 (0x00007ff50a4cb000)
    libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007ff50a4a1000)
    libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x00007ff50a49c000)
    libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00007ff50a494000)
    libpulsecommon-13.0.so => /usr/lib/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-13.0.so (0x00007ff50a40e000)
    libvpx.so.6 => /usr/lib/libvpx.so.6 (0x00007ff50a0ec000)
    libwebpmux.so.3 => /usr/lib/libwebpmux.so.3 (0x00007ff50a0e0000)
    libwebp.so.7 => /usr/lib/libwebp.so.7 (0x00007ff50a070000)
    libdav1d.so.3 => /usr/lib/libdav1d.so.3 (0x00007ff509f50000)
    libopencore-amrwb.so.0 => /usr/lib/libopencore-amrwb.so.0 (0x00007ff509f3a000)
    libaom.so.0 => /usr/lib/libaom.so.0 (0x00007ff509ae3000)
    libgsm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libgsm.so.1 (0x00007ff5098d7000)
    libmp3lame.so.0 => /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 (0x00007ff50965e000)
    libopencore-amrnb.so.0 => /usr/lib/libopencore-amrnb.so.0 (0x00007ff509633000)
    libopenjp2.so.7 => /usr/lib/libopenjp2.so.7 (0x00007ff5095d6000)
    libopus.so.0 => /usr/lib/libopus.so.0 (0x00007ff509578000)
    libspeex.so.1 => /usr/lib/libspeex.so.1 (0x00007ff50955b000)
    libtheoraenc.so.1 => /usr/lib/libtheoraenc.so.1 (0x00007ff50931c000)
    libtheoradec.so.1 => /usr/lib/libtheoradec.so.1 (0x00007ff509102000)
    libvorbis.so.0 => /usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0 (0x00007ff508ed6000)
    libvorbisenc.so.2 => /usr/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2 (0x00007ff508c2d000)
    libx264.so.157 => /usr/lib/libx264.so.157 (0x00007ff508966000)
    libx265.so.179 => /usr/lib/libx265.so.179 (0x00007ff5076db000)
    libxvidcore.so.4 => /usr/lib/libxvidcore.so.4 (0x00007ff5073ca000)
    libva.so.2 => /usr/lib/libva.so.2 (0x00007ff5073a5000)
    libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0x00007ff50723f000)
    libbz2.so.1.0 => /usr/lib/libbz2.so.1.0 (0x00007ff50722c000)
    libmodplug.so.1 => /usr/lib/libmodplug.so.1 (0x00007ff5070a1000)
    libbluray.so.2 => /usr/lib/libbluray.so.2 (0x00007ff50704f000)
    libgmp.so.10 => /usr/lib/libgmp.so.10 (0x00007ff506fbc000)
    libgnutls.so.30 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.30 (0x00007ff506df2000)
    libssh.so.4 => /usr/lib/libssh.so.4 (0x00007ff506d89000)
    libva-drm.so.2 => /usr/lib/libva-drm.so.2 (0x00007ff506d84000)
    libva-x11.so.2 => /usr/lib/libva-x11.so.2 (0x00007ff506d7c000)
    libvdpau.so.1 => /usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1 (0x00007ff506d75000)
    libdrm.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdrm.so.2 (0x00007ff506d60000)
    libsoxr.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsoxr.so.0 (0x00007ff506aec000)
    libgpg-error.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00007ff506ac9000)
    libsndfile.so.1 => /usr/lib/libsndfile.so.1 (0x00007ff506a4d000)
    libasyncns.so.0 => /usr/lib/libasyncns.so.0 (0x00007ff506a43000)
    libogg.so.0 => /usr/lib/libogg.so.0 (0x00007ff506a38000)
    libmvec.so.1 => /usr/lib/libmvec.so.1 (0x00007ff506a0c000)
    libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x00007ff5069c5000)
    libp11-kit.so.0 => /usr/lib/libp11-kit.so.0 (0x00007ff5068a1000)
    libtasn1.so.6 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.6 (0x00007ff50688b000)
    libnettle.so.7 => /usr/lib/libnettle.so.7 (0x00007ff506851000)
    libhogweed.so.5 => /usr/lib/libhogweed.so.5 (0x00007ff506818000)
    libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x00007ff506612000)
    libgomp.so.1 => /usr/lib/libgomp.so.1 (0x00007ff5065d7000)
    libFLAC.so.8 => /usr/lib/libFLAC.so.8 (0x00007ff506598000)
    libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 (0x00007ff50656b000)
    libuuid.so.1 => /usr/lib/libuuid.so.1 (0x00007ff506562000)
    libffi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libffi.so.6 (0x00007ff506557000)
```


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

Also, I'm trying to build from source but I don't know how. I've ran the 2 scripts inside the folder.


----------



## universallp (Dec 16, 2019)

CharlieCountryman said:


> Also, I'm trying to build from source but I don't know how. I've ran the 2 scripts inside the folder.


The build process isn't quite that easy. From the command you ran I can see that you're missing libmpdclient. If you're on manjaro just run `sudo pacman -S libmpdclient`, this should fix the problem.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> The build process isn't quite that easy. From the command you ran I can see that you're missing libmpdclient. If you're on manjaro just run `sudo pacman -S libmpdclient`, this should fix the problem.


That did the trick, thank you.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> The build process isn't quite that easy. From the command you ran I can see that you're missing libmpdclient. If you're on manjaro just run `sudo pacman -S libmpdclient`, this should fix the problem.


The album art isn't being downloaded.


----------



## universallp (Dec 16, 2019)

CharlieCountryman said:


> The album art isn't being downloaded.


I need a log then


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> I need a log then


I'm listening to music on Google Play Music in my browser. Run the same command? ldd tuna.so


----------



## universallp (Dec 17, 2019)

CharlieCountryman said:


> I'm listening to music on Google Play Music in my browser. Run the same command? ldd tuna.so


Have you read through the forum post? Because if you did you would've found out that tuna only supports album art downloading for Spotify.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Dec 17, 2019)

universallp said:


> Have you read through the forum post? Because if you did you would've found out that tuna only supports album art downloading for Spotify.


Got it. Now Tuna is causing obs to crash. Hang tight and I'll see what I can gather.


----------



## kris0725pl (Dec 25, 2019)

Great plugin....works great with winamp ^^


----------



## universallp (Dec 25, 2019)

kris0725pl said:


> Great plugin....works great with winamp ^^
> View attachment 50158


Nice, you can cut off the `- Winamp - 1.5 part if you want` part if you want


----------



## kris0725pl (Dec 25, 2019)

how? I play in winamp internet radio.... i add in tuna 1. to find title playing....yhis winamp is from song title...

ok...understand :)


----------



## universallp (Dec 26, 2019)

kris0725pl said:


> how? I play in winamp internet radio.... i add in tuna 1. to find title playing....yhis winamp is from song title...
> 
> ok...understand :)
> View attachment 50159


Yeah basically that, you can also use "Cut first/last n characters" to remove characters at the beginning or at the end. Also I recommend you set "Search term in title" to "Winamp" because "1." is too ambiguous, which means it might match it against the wrong window.


----------



## kris0725pl (Dec 26, 2019)

universallp said:


> Yeah basically that, you can also use "Cut first/last n characters" to remove characters at the beginning or at the end. Also I recommend you set "Search term in title" to "Winamp" because "1." is too ambiguous, which means it might match it against the wrong window.


Search "Winamp" not working...i got in outout file Winamp Equalizer. I think add in winamp preferences some magic words to title and cut via trim.


----------



## omfgblondie (Jan 6, 2020)

Solid plugin! Would be great to get direct VLC or Winamp support (spotify is really bad at playing local files for some reason) and the ability to break out into several files so that you can individually adjust the style of Title, Artist, Album, etc.


----------



## universallp (Jan 6, 2020)

omfgblondie said:


> Solid plugin! Would be great to get direct VLC or Winamp support (spotify is really bad at playing local files for some reason) and the ability to break out into several files so that you can individually adjust the style of Title, Artist, Album, etc.


I can't say anything about VLC and winamp for now, but the multiple output files is already a thing it just doesn't work on the window title source, are you using the latest version?


----------



## omfgblondie (Jan 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> I can't say anything about VLC and winamp for now, but the multiple output files is already a thing it just doesn't work on the window title source, are you using the latest version?


You're right! I misunderstood how the mainpage worked. Unfortunately it will only work with Spotify since it can't catch the title/artist from VLC.


----------



## universallp (Jan 7, 2020)

omfgblondie said:


> You're right! I misunderstood how the mainpage worked. Unfortunately it will only work with Spotify since it can't catch the title/artist from VLC.


I might add an option to tell tuna what format the window title is in, so it can extract the artist and the song title for example.


----------



## Tu_Palo (Jan 15, 2020)

Where are the files for the 32-bit????


----------



## universallp (Jan 15, 2020)

Tu_Palo said:


> Where are the files for the 32-bit????


linux or windows? Either way I haven't compiled them in a while because most use 64bit anyways


----------



## Tu_Palo (Jan 15, 2020)

universallp said:


> linux or windows? Either way I haven't compiled them in a while because most use 64bit anyways


Windows please


----------



## Fritigern (Jan 20, 2020)

Tuna seemed like the perfect solution for me.
I play my music from local files using MPD and wanted the cover art to show on my stream but that does not appear to be possible as it only shows the placeholder. "Download cover art if possible" also does not seem to do anything for me, so I am actually a bit disappointed.
I am using Linux¸and the cover art is both embedded in my files as well as saved as "cover.jpg" in the album directories.


----------



## universallp (Jan 20, 2020)

Fritigern said:


> Tuna seemed like the perfect solution for me.
> I play my music from local files using MPD and wanted the cover art to show on my stream but that does not appear to be possible as it only shows the placeholder. "Download cover art if possible" also does not seem to do anything for me, so I am actually a bit disappointed.
> I am using Linux¸and the cover art is both embedded in my files as well as saved as "cover.jpg" in the album directories.


Cover art isn't supported for mpd right now. I've found a way to do it, but I currently don't have time to implement it


----------



## Fritigern (Jan 22, 2020)

universallp said:


> Cover art isn't supported for mpd right now. I've found a way to do it, but I currently don't have time to implement it


_Keeps fingers crossed for more time..._


----------



## universallp (Jan 25, 2020)

Fritigern said:


> _Keeps fingers crossed for more time..._


My exams will be over by February 5th, so I'll probably be able to work on it after that


----------



## universallp (Feb 11, 2020)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

VLC Source support and fixes



> Added support for obs-studio's builtin VLC source
> Added option to allow leading/trailing spaces
> Fixed a crash that occurred when the Spotify API returned a certain error code
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Feb 19, 2020)

Fritigern said:


> Tuna seemed like the perfect solution for me.
> I play my music from local files using MPD and wanted the cover art to show on my stream but that does not appear to be possible as it only shows the placeholder. "Download cover art if possible" also does not seem to do anything for me, so I am actually a bit disappointed.
> I am using Linux¸and the cover art is both embedded in my files as well as saved as "cover.jpg" in the album directories.


I've added support for cover art when using the mpd source now. You'll have to install taglib though and provide tuna with the base folder that MPD uses for the music library. I'll add the build to the latest release shortly so you can test it if you want.


----------



## Sylverstone14 (Feb 20, 2020)

Using the pre-release version, noticing that the Spotify token keeps expiring somehow and I'd had to keep re-authenticating.


----------



## Hippy80 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey, long shot I know, but any chance this could run on MacOS? Trying to find ANYTHING that will give a "Now Playing" from Spotify that runs on Mac. Can't find any supported options, and the streamer insists on using a Mac.


----------



## universallp (Feb 20, 2020)

Sylverstone14 said:


> Using the pre-release version, noticing that the Spotify token keeps expiring somehow and I'd had to keep re-authenticating.


Expiring as in the old one won't work or the token just disappears? I've had the latter happen while testing once or twice.
Edit: Just let it run for a while myself and I can see that the log if full of this

```
06:45:24 PM.704: )
06:45:25 PM.289: [tuna] Unknown error occured when querying Spotify-API: 401 (response: {
06:45:25 PM.289:     "error": {
06:45:25 PM.289:         "message": "The access token expired",
06:45:25 PM.289:         "status": 401
06:45:25 PM.289:     }
06:45:25 PM.289: }
```
I'm assuming that this is the case for you as well?


Hippy80 said:


> Hey, long shot I know, but any chance this could run on MacOS? Trying to find ANYTHING that will give a "Now Playing" from Spotify that runs on Mac. Can't find any supported options, and the streamer insists on using a Mac.


When I get the other issues sorted out I'll see if I can get it to compile. I won't be able to give support for it as fast though, because I have to dig out my macOS installation everytime


----------



## Hippy80 (Feb 20, 2020)

universallp said:


> Expiring as in the old one won't work or the token just disappears? I've had the latter happen while testing once or twice
> 
> When I get the other issues sorted out I'll see if I can get it to compile. I won't be able to give support for it as fast though, because I have to dig out my macOS installation everytime



Thanks, really impressed with the plugin. Will be pushing as many streamers as I can towards it!


----------



## universallp (Feb 21, 2020)

Hippy80 said:


> Thanks, really impressed with the plugin. Will be pushing as many streamers as I can towards it!


I put up a mac build on github now. I tested it with spotify, vlc sources and mpd and it seemed to work fine. You'll have to install taglib and libmpdclient though. The release contains a script which will do this automatically and install the plugin, but the user has to have brew installed (I assume most mac users do, since it's pretty useful)


----------



## linxer (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey Universalp, Mac user here. Got the whole thing properly installed and the Spotify token running the only thing missing at the moments is trying to figure out where the source files need are located for both the text file and the image placeholder. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## universallp (Feb 25, 2020)

linxer said:


> Hey Universalp, Mac user here. Got the whole thing properly installed and the Spotify token running the only thing missing at the moments is trying to figure out where the source files need are located for both the text file and the image placeholder. Thanks in advance!!!


In your home directory, it shows you in the tuna settings dialog where they are


----------



## JeremyK (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello Tuna team! 

I was able to get this to work in Windows, this is amazing!! Some notes:

The letter T in the output editor triggers the song title, whether it has a % in front or not.. for instance, I tried to enter the word Title and it put TRACKNAMEitle .. I was able to resolve this by putting an > in front of the T, but its not a perfect solution

I would like to be able to display the song label name, and there doesn't seem to be an option for that. Can that be added?

Every time I open the tuna settings window, the 'song source' section changes to 'window title' from VLC. I can set it back, but it is kinda annoying.

Great Work here thanks!


----------



## universallp (Feb 26, 2020)

JeremyK said:


> Hello Tuna team!
> 
> I was able to get this to work in Windows, this is amazing!! Some notes:
> 
> ...


The first issue has already been reported and I think I've fixed it. What do you mean by "Song label" ? The label that produced the song? That's not information that is provided over the Spotify API, nor on most files tags so I won't add it.
The source should be saved, but I'll see if there's an issue with that.


----------



## JeremyK (Feb 27, 2020)

universallp said:


> The first issue has already been reported and I think I've fixed it. What do you mean by "Song label" ? The label that produced the song? That's not information that is provided over the Spotify API, nor on most files tags so I won't add it.
> The source should be saved, but I'll see if there's an issue with that.



Yeah, by song label I mean the Record Label of the song. Most record labels add their name in the MP3, and I would be surprised if Spotify didn't catalog that.

It's working really great, but I think I'm going to rebuild this on linux so that I can use MPD, so I can get crossfades and a little easier interface to manage the music.


----------



## universallp (Feb 27, 2020)

JeremyK said:


> Yeah, by song label I mean the Record Label of the song. Most record labels add their name in the MP3, and I would be surprised if Spotify didn't catalog that.
> 
> It's working really great, but I think I'm going to rebuild this on linux so that I can use MPD, so I can get crossfades and a little easier interface to manage the music.


Just checked the API documentation, it does support the label name, but it's not part of the track information, which means it can only be queried separately. I might add it for MPD and VLC but I don't think it's worth a separate API request just for the label.
Why do you want to rebuild the linux build?


----------



## JeremyK (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah that would be great.. not using Spotify anyways here.

Just rebuilding my server into a linux one (on windows currently) .. not rebuilding any builds today :)


----------



## universallp (Feb 28, 2020)

I've added a progress bar source, so you can now make something like this:


----------



## elsewhere (Feb 29, 2020)

Followed the installation notes but for the life of me, cannot get Tuna into OBS.

I've run both the install-mac.sh file and package-mac.sh. Neither seem to install the plugin.

What am I missing?


----------



## universallp (Feb 29, 2020)

elsewhere said:


> Followed the installation notes but for the life of me, cannot get Tuna into OBS.
> 
> I've run both the install-mac.sh file and package-mac.sh. Neither seem to install the plugin.
> 
> What am I missing?


You didn't download the plugin, you downloaded the source code.


----------



## RPGAnomaly (Feb 29, 2020)

universallp said:


> I've added a progress bar source, so you can now make something like this:
> View attachment 51628



This is my first time posting in an OBS forum, sorry if this is dumb.. but I've been playing with an OBS setup using Tuna the past few days and it's been working great with VLC! If we wanted to try the new visualizer plugin, do we have to reinstall and re-setup tuna in obs? or is there a way to just install the plugin for it? (not sure if that makes sense, I am new to this) Thanks!!


----------



## universallp (Feb 29, 2020)

RPGAnomaly said:


> This is my first time posting in an OBS forum, sorry if this is dumb.. but I've been playing with an OBS setup using Tuna the past few days and it's been working great with VLC! If we wanted to try the new visualizer plugin, do we have to reinstall and re-setup tuna in obs? or is there a way to just install the plugin for it? (not sure if that makes sense, I am new to this) Thanks!!


Just install the visualizer plugin the same way you installed tuna. Most of obs-studios components are just loaded in as plugins so they all work alongside each other.


----------



## elsewhere (Mar 1, 2020)

universallp said:


> You didn't download the plugin, you downloaded the source code.



Duh. Excellent. Solved! Installed & working :)


----------



## Jesfest (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey there, I keep crashing using Tuna, perhaps you might be able to help me solve what's going on (i can only hope; I love using this)


			https://obsproject.com/logs/lOGqkKL3niMnLdqq
		

That's my crashlog. Maybe it's something as simple as redownloading it, which I'll try now


----------



## universallp (Mar 2, 2020)

Jesfest said:


> Hey there, I keep crashing using Tuna, perhaps you might be able to help me solve what's going on (i can only hope; I love using this)
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/lOGqkKL3niMnLdqq
> ...


Are you using the pre-release? When does it crash? Also I need the obs log from when the crash happened


----------



## Jesfest (Mar 3, 2020)

universallp said:


> Are you using the pre-release? When does it crash? Also I need the obs log from when the crash happened


Using Pre-release. crashes about 40 minutes after connecting to spotify. The times it doesn't are when it's not connected to spotify, and it seems to constantly lose authentication as well.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/D3SvSTKLg31Vu462
		

that's a more recent crash, associated log will be the attached file


----------



## universallp (Mar 3, 2020)

Jesfest said:


> Using Pre-release. crashes about 40 minutes after connecting to spotify. The times it doesn't are when it's not connected to spotify, and it seems to constantly lose authentication as well.
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/D3SvSTKLg31Vu462
> ...


I already fixed the authentication issue, so that shouldn't be a problem once I update the release. Did the previous crash also occur with the pre-release? Because I swear I fixed that already.


----------



## Jesfest (Mar 5, 2020)

universallp said:


> I already fixed the authentication issue, so that shouldn't be a problem once I update the release. Did the previous crash also occur with the pre-release? Because I swear I fixed that already.


When i first used it, it was quite a bit back, and I didn't have that authentication issue. I've recently reinstalled my pc fresh, so I grabbed the newest version, and that's when the issues really flared up.


----------



## Jesfest (Mar 6, 2020)

universallp said:


> Did the previous crash also occur with the pre-release? Because I swear I fixed that already.


Oh my bad, I didn't quite register what you said. Yeah, all the crashing recently has been with the pre-release. As long as it's deactivated, obs hasn't been crashing.


----------



## GelmoSan (Mar 8, 2020)

@Jesfest Have you tried disabling all of your other plugins to see if there is a conflict between Tuna and another plugin you are using? I'm using Tuna pre-release for 4+ hour sessions, and haven't had any crashes. Only issue I've had is the authentication expiration issue that is fixed in the next update.

@universallp Do you have a prospective ETA for the next release, or should I just keep my eyes open?


----------



## universallp (Mar 8, 2020)

GelmoSan said:


> @Jesfest Have you tried disabling all of your other plugins to see if there is a conflict between Tuna and another plugin you are using? I'm using Tuna pre-release for 4+ hour sessions, and haven't had any crashes. Only issue I've had is the authentication expiration issue that is fixed in the next update.
> 
> @universallp Do you have a prospective ETA for the next release, or should I just keep my eyes open?


I'll try and make a build today, I'll just have to give it a quick test on windows.


----------



## GelmoSan (Mar 9, 2020)

New version working great for me @universallp thank you! Don't forget to update the Resources page!


----------



## universallp (Mar 9, 2020)

GelmoSan said:


> New version working great for me @universallp thank you! Don't forget to update the Resources page!


Do you mean the "Updates" section? I upped the version, I just didn't post it as a new version since I didn't change much


----------



## GelmoSan (Mar 9, 2020)

That's exactly what I mean. All good


----------



## Jesfest (Mar 9, 2020)

Latest version doesn't crash me anymore. I tested it for 3+ hours, when before it would happen in under 50 min
Thank you Universalip; now I can have a nice looking starting screen


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Mar 14, 2020)

How do I  cut the "m - a -" that is in form of the the text when using Window Title? Cut n characters jumps past those and cuts the actual title.


----------



## universallp (Mar 15, 2020)

CharlieCountryman said:


> How do I  cut the "m - a -" that is in form of the the text when using Window Title? Cut n characters jumps past those and cuts the actual title.


Watch the video for the Window title source


----------



## Duckarmada (Mar 16, 2020)

Alright, got a weird one for ya... After editing the Song format for the info output file and hitting Apply, the changes will not stick. Sometimes, the text in the scene will flicker to the new format, before immediately reverting to the default format. If I close and re-open Tuna Settings, sure enough, it shows the default again. Mac mini running Mojave. Interestingly enough, on my MBP running the same version of OBS and Tuna, it behaves as expected. Any ideas? Thanks again for your work on this!
- Duck


----------



## universallp (Mar 16, 2020)

Duckarmada said:


> Alright, got a weird one for ya... After editing the Song format for the info output file and hitting Apply, the changes will not stick. Sometimes, the text in the scene will flicker to the new format, before immediately reverting to the default format. If I close and re-open Tuna Settings, sure enough, it shows the default again. Mac mini running Mojave. Interestingly enough, on my MBP running the same version of OBS and Tuna, it behaves as expected. Any ideas? Thanks again for your work on this!
> - Duck


Can you give me the log from the machine on which it doesn't work?


----------



## Duckarmada (Mar 16, 2020)

You bet, attached. I see a few errors and Tuna settings failing to write.


----------



## universallp (Mar 16, 2020)

Duckarmada said:


> You bet, attached. I see a few errors and Tuna settings failing to write.


Can you check whether the folder `/Users/minicorey/.config/` exists? Is minicorey the same user that obs studio is running on?
Also I just realized that I didn't update the version number, so version 1.4.1 reports as 1.4.0, are you using 1.4.1?


----------



## Duckarmada (Mar 16, 2020)

universallp said:


> Can you check whether the folder `/Users/minicorey/.config/` exists? Is minicorey the same user that obs studio is running on?
> Also I just realized that I didn't update the version number, so version 1.4.1 reports as 1.4.0, are you using 1.4.1?[/ISPOILER][/ICODE]



Yep, minicorey is the user. Sure enough, doesn't look like `.config/` exists (showed hidden files and all that). Can I just create it?


----------



## universallp (Mar 16, 2020)

Duckarmada said:


> Yep, minicorey is the user. Sure enough, doesn't look like `.config/` exists (showed hidden files and all that). Can I just create it?


Yeah try that, I think the plugin doesn't create it, which I'll have to change if that's the case.


----------



## Duckarmada (Mar 16, 2020)

universallp said:


> Yeah try that, I think the plugin doesn't create it, which I'll have to change if that's the case.


Creating .config/ did the trick. Thanks again!


----------



## universallp (Mar 16, 2020)

Duckarmada said:


> Creating .config/ did the trick. Thanks again!


np, I'd change it to something else, but I don't know if there's a central folder for config files on macOS


----------



## AlexLoaf (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi there,
I'm trying to run TUNA in Linux Ubuntu 18.04. All good with the installation, I get the tuna settings in OBS and I added the VLC source. But it just doesn't display the information. I'm having to add a text source just like with Snip. Also, I don't know if it is something about Linux but the songs I download there don't have a cover.


----------



## universallp (Mar 17, 2020)

AlexLoaf said:


> Hi there,
> I'm trying to run TUNA in Linux Ubuntu 18.04. All good with the installation, I get the tuna settings in OBS and I added the VLC source. But it just doesn't display the information. I'm having to add a text source just like with Snip. Also, I don't know if it is something about Linux but the songs I download there don't have a cover.


Do you have a VLC Source with a song playing? Is that VLC source selected in the settings dialog? What format are the songs? All the files I have worked without issue, except for opus files.


----------



## caiulogic (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi!
Win 10 installation:
this is what I see when adding Tuna Progress Bar to my sources..


----------



## universallp (Mar 20, 2020)

caiulogic said:


> Hi!
> Win 10 installation:
> this is what I see when adding Tuna Progress Bar to my sources..
> 
> View attachment 52232


What audio source are you using? Is the music playing? I'll also need the obs log


----------



## Oneirocular (Mar 21, 2020)

Tuna can't find VLC for me. Have VLC 3.0.8.  After having read the logs, I think it's because my OBS is too new:
libobs version 25.0.1 is invalid. Tuna expects 24.0.3 for VLC sources to work

Best way to fix this without reverting to an older version of OBS?


----------



## caiulogic (Mar 21, 2020)

universallp said:


> What audio source are you using? Is the music playing? I'll also need the obs log



I am using window title search term: YouTube Music
Music is playing
Could it be an installation problems? I have unzipped inside the folders where I normally would put all myobs plugins
DOWNLOAD LINK TOSCREEN RECORDING: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GPkZ7lfobnMPmGd99ode6RrEPvUebB_P/view?usp=sharing


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2020)

Oneirocular said:


> Tuna can't find VLC for me. Have VLC 3.0.8.  After having read the logs, I think it's because my OBS is too new:
> libobs version 25.0.1 is invalid. Tuna expects 24.0.3 for VLC sources to work
> 
> Best way to fix this without reverting to an older version of OBS?


You should've gotten a message box asking you about whether you want to enable VLC support anyways. If not you can edit
`%appdata%\obs-studio\global.ini` and set `vlc.force.enable=true` under the `[tuna]` region


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2020)

caiulogic said:


> I am using window title search term: YouTube Music
> Music is playing
> Could it be an installation problems? I have unzipped inside the folders where I normally would put all myobs plugins
> DOWNLOAD LINK TOSCREEN RECORDING: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GPkZ7lfobnMPmGd99ode6RrEPvUebB_P/view?usp=sharing


The window title source can't determine the song progress, there's no way to do that, so the progress bar source won't work.


----------



## caiulogic (Mar 21, 2020)

universallp said:


> The window title source can't determine the song progress, there's no way to do that, so the progress bar source won't work.


Oki.
What about showing the Artsist and title. As you can see only the progress bar shows up in my sources. Tx!!


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2020)

caiulogic said:


> Oki.
> What about showing the Artsist and title. As you can see only the progress bar shows up in my sources. Tx!!


Watch the tutorial for the window title source in the main post


----------



## caiulogic (Mar 21, 2020)

universallp said:


> Watch the tutorial for the window title source in the main post



Checked but I canonly add the progress bar from Source..


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2020)

caiulogic said:


> Checked but I canonly add the progress bar from Source..


Look at the sources I used in the tutorial.


----------



## Andre Brito (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello guys, please help me with a problem ... I installed everything correctly but my "songs.txt" file only has the name of the window I selected in the settings on the first line and when I edit the file through Tuna it is not saved and I can’t delete the file and create a new one, besides that it doesn’t identify the song that plays in the Facebook broadcast window, it just writes the name of the window in the songs.txt file ... I use Mac high sierra


----------



## Andre Brito (Mar 22, 2020)

Andre Brito said:


> Hello guys, please help me with a problem ... I installed everything correctly but my "songs.txt" file only has the name of the window I selected in the settings on the first line and when I edit the file through Tuna it is not saved and I can’t delete the file and create a new one, besides that it doesn’t identify the song that plays in the Facebook broadcast window, it just writes the name of the window in the songs.txt file ... I use Mac high sierra


There is the final of OBS log file:
23:56:24.195: [tuna] No config exists, creating default
23:58:01.364: [tuna] Couldn't write outputs to /Users/djandrews/.config/outputs.json
23:58:01.364: [tuna] No config exists, creating default
23:58:03.078: [tuna] Couldn't write outputs to /Users/djandrews/.config/outputs.json
23:58:03.078: [tuna] No config exists, creating default


----------



## Andre Brito (Mar 22, 2020)

Now I understand, Tuna does not automatically identify a song, but it reads the name of the current open window...
What I imagined was that it would automatically identify a song that is playing on a Facebook broadcast for example


----------



## AlexLoaf (Mar 22, 2020)

universallp said:


> Do you have a VLC Source with a song playing? Is that VLC source selected in the settings dialog? What format are the songs? All the files I have worked without issue, except for opus files.


Hey, thanks for replying. I managed to get the name of the songs running and the song itself. I just don't have the cover.png file. The Linux package doesn't seem to come with it. Is that correct? Is there anything I can do to get the cover displaying?


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2020)

AlexLoaf said:


> Hey, thanks for replying. I managed to get the name of the songs running and the song itself. I just don't have the cover.png file. The Linux package doesn't seem to come with it. Is that correct? Is there anything I can do to get the cover displaying?


No the linux version fetches the cover by default to `~/cover.png` like on the other platforms, it only does so if VLC caches the cover in `/home/usr/.cache/vlc/art/artistalbum/<album>/<song>`


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2020)

Andre Brito said:


> Now I understand, Tuna does not automatically identify a song, but it reads the name of the current open window...
> What I imagined was that it would automatically identify a song that is playing on a Facebook broadcast for example


There's no way to do that, where should it get that information from?


----------



## djmattyb (Mar 22, 2020)

Using Spotify as the source I would like to be able to make the song title bold but not the artist. Can Tuna be set to output the artist to one file "Artist.txt" and song title to a different file "Song.txt"?

Update: I was able to accomplish this by adding the song info twice. On one instance I cropped off the top which has the song title. In the other instance I cropped off the bottom which had everything else, leaving only the song title. Since the info was now in two different objects I was able to set just the song title to bold.


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2020)

djmattyb said:


> Using Spotify as the source I would like to be able to make the song title bold but not the artist. Can Tuna be set to output the artist to one file "Artist.txt" and song title to a different file "Song.txt"?
> 
> Update: I was able to accomplish this by adding the song info twice. On one instance I cropped off the top which has the song title. In the other instance I cropped off the bottom which had everything else, leaving only the song title. Since the info was now in two different objects I was able to set just the song title to bold.


Tuna can output to multiple files if that's what you wanted just create a new output under the basics tab


----------



## Andre Brito (Mar 22, 2020)

universallp said:


> There's no way to do that, where should it get that information from?


Thanks for the answer. I have no idea where to get this information, but it is a tip for you to develop, it would be very useful for all DJs who do live on Facebook and be able to display the name of the song that is currently playing and display on OBS.


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2020)

Andre Brito said:


> Thanks for the answer. I have no idea where to get this information, but it is a tip for you to develop, it would be very useful for all DJs who do live on Facebook and be able to display the name of the song that is currently playing and display on OBS.


The plugin can only get song information by requesting it from supported music sources, there's no universal way to just support every music player.


----------



## werelwolf (Mar 23, 2020)

I have installed homebrew to my Mac (Cataline 10.15.3) and install Tuna (v1.4.1).  I used to get an error preventing OBS (24.0.6) from using Tuna upon launch due to unknown developer and so the software can not be validated as 'safe', as per attached photo.  As it turns out, I had to change the following file permissions for a few errors during install to disappear, as follows:



Spoiler: CHOWN Commands






> Werel@Smelly-Wolfs-MacBook-Pro ~ % sudo chown -R $(whoami) /usr/local/var/homebrew
> Werel@Smelly-Wolfs-MacBook-Pro ~ % sudo chown -R $(whoami) /usr/local/etc/bash_completion.d
> Werel@Smelly-Wolfs-MacBook-Pro ~ % sudo chown -R $(whoami) /usr/local/etc/bash_completion.d
> Werel@Smelly-Wolfs-MacBook-Pro ~ % sudo chown -R $(whoami) /usr/local/Homebrew
> Werel@Smelly-Wolfs-MacBook-Pro ~ %






The install then ran without any issue, with a log if as follows:



Spoiler: Error-free install log






> MacBook-Pro tuna.v1.4.1.mac % ./install-mac.sh
> Checking for brew..
> Checking for libmpdclient...
> libmpdclient is already installed
> ...






and OBS does not shout any trouble at me upon start up, now.

However, my issue is that I do not have any Tuna option in the Tools menu for OBS, as illustrated in the additional attachment.

I have also provided the latest OBS Log file text, which does not list tuna.so .



Spoiler: OBS Log File






> 20:10:50.454: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4278U CPU @ 2.60GHz
> 20:10:50.454: CPU Speed: 2600MHz
> 20:10:50.454: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
> 20:10:50.454: Physical Memory: 8192MB Total
> ...






Can anyone give my a hand about how to complete installation?

Thank you,

Werel Wolf


----------



## werelwolf (Mar 23, 2020)

werelwolf said:


> I have installed homebrew to my Mac (Cataline 10.15.3) and install Tuna (v1.4.1).  I used to get an error preventing OBS (24.0.6) from using Tuna upon launch due to unknown developer and so the software can not be validated as 'safe', as per attached photo.  As it turns out, I had to change the following file permissions for a few errors during install to disappear, as follows:
> 
> 
> The install then ran without any issue, with a log if as follows:
> ...



I was able to resolve my issue.  It turns out that it was not installing tuna into the plugins directory of my user/Library, but rather it built it inside the extracted downloaded zip folder of the plugin.  I copied the tuna/ directory from where it build it and put it into my user/Library OBS plugins folder manually.

Upon OBS startup, I was again asked about that security issue as detailed in my previous post.  I was able to follow This Link from the Apple Support website to allow the file to run.

I see the Tuna settings option from the Tools dropdown in OBS.  I am getting the Spotify and tuna API playing together via the Wizard (or whatever it's called :9 )

Right now I am looking for the output path and how to grab the data.  I think that information is already explained on the forum, I just need to find it.

Thank you,

Werelwolf


----------



## universallp (Mar 23, 2020)

werelwolf said:


> I was able to resolve my issue.  It turns out that it was not installing tuna into the plugins directory of my user/Library, but rather it built it inside the extracted downloaded zip folder of the plugin.  I copied the tuna/ directory from where it build it and put it into my user/Library OBS plugins folder manually.
> 
> Upon OBS startup, I was again asked about that security issue as detailed in my previous post.  I was able to follow This Link from the Apple Support website to allow the file to run.
> 
> ...


The basics tab shows where the song information and cover image are saved to.


----------



## djmattyb (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you! I had no idea you could add another file. I did that and it's made my life a lot easier.


----------



## The Double V (Mar 27, 2020)

universallp said:


> The plugin can only get song information by requesting it from supported music sources, there's no universal way to just support every music player.



Dear @universalip 

I don't know how they do it, but I'm Djing at CUE (https://cue.live/) just by streaming my external audio card, that has my DJ controller connected, no software in the middle, and the track is recognized as you can see. I would like to do the same with OBS. Being able to send music through my soundcard to some sort of Shazam in the cloud that writes the track info into a text file that can be read by OBS. Any idea?

Some DJ colleagues do it, but using a DJ software in the middle (Rekordbox, Traktor, etc), but I have an standalone equipment that doesn't need a computer. Apparently it's possible, as you can see with https://cue.live/ Any clue?


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2020)

The Double V said:


> Dear @universalip
> 
> I don't know how they do it, but I'm Djing at CUE (https://cue.live/) just by streaming my external audio card, that has my DJ controller connected, no software in the middle, and the track is recognized as you can see. I would like to do the same with OBS. Being able to send music through my soundcard to some sort of Shazam in the cloud that writes the track info into a text file that can be read by OBS. Any idea?
> 
> Some DJ colleagues do it, but using a DJ software in the middle (Rekordbox, Traktor, etc), but I have an standalone equipment that doesn't need a computer. Apparently it's possible, as you can see with https://cue.live/ Any clue?


I just gave cue.live a test and it didn't recognize any of the songs I played, no matter if it's a popular one or something niche. Are you sure you don't send any additional meta data? The BUTT tool can send song metadata to let cue know what song is playing. Shazam doesn't offer any interface that allows thirdparties to identify songs, so there's no way for me to add anything like that unless someone knows of any other service that does the same and has an API.


----------



## The Double V (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for testing. Maybe you tested out of a channel/room. This functionality is only included if you stream within a room. I will screenrecord and share with you. Thanks!!


----------



## The Double V (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi @universallp
Back again with extra info for you.

I did some test already in CUE, using BUTT, but as said, the track name recognition only works when playing within a room like "Dance Music Initiative" or some other. BUTT allows you as you mentioned, to enter a collection file from your computer, I've never used before. I can see the track is recognized in both cases, using the collection.nml file or without it.







I asked a DJ mate and he told me that apparently they have some short of "Shazam" integrated, and when they receive the music, they sample some seconds from the stream and after some seconds later it's recognized and shown. I can see that sometimes fails (not much) and that it's not taking the name from my Collection.nml when I don't use it, as you can see here, that they printed slightly different names from what I have in my Collection





In my equipment:





In case you want to investigate more, and/or chat with the CUE developer, we have a Discord https://discord.gg/2qGgMz 

If you could implement something like that for OBS would be.... amazing. Not needing Spotify, etc!! Really open.

Thanks and great job!!


----------



## Camzilla54 (Apr 1, 2020)

universallp said:


> thanks, Foobar actually also has an API so I might be able to add support for it if I get around for it


He doesn't explain how where to get the text and image placeholders. I'm dumb and don't automatically know how to get those.


----------



## universallp (Apr 1, 2020)

Camzilla54 said:


> He doesn't explain how where to get the text and image placeholders. I'm dumb and don't automatically know how to get those.


The text placeholder is in the tuna settings, the placeholder image is in the plugin data directory eg. `C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna`


----------



## werelwolf (Apr 4, 2020)

I am noticing that in my Tuna settings, the Song File Outputs keep resetting to their default of one text file %a - %t .  I have tried changing this format as well as adding a new output to a different file, but everything gets removed and the details songs.txt and original format are restored.  Same spec as above with my Macbook.

I completely closed OBS and relaunched it which resolved my issue for a couple seconds, but then it continues to happen again.

Any suggestions?


----------



## universallp (Apr 4, 2020)

werelwolf said:


> I am noticing that in my Tuna settings, the Song File Outputs keep resetting to their default of one text file %a - %t .  I have tried changing this format as well as adding a new output to a different file, but everything gets removed and the details songs.txt and original format are restored.  Same spec as above with my Macbook.
> 
> I completely closed OBS and relaunched it which resolved my issue for a couple seconds, but then it continues to happen again.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Can you give me the obs studio log file? Also can you make sure that the folder `/Users/$USER/.config/` exists?


----------



## DanHayes (Apr 6, 2020)

universallp said:


> Can you give me the obs studio log file? Also can you make sure that the folder `/Users/$USER/.config/` exists?


I have the same problem. /Users/$USER/.config/ does not exist


----------



## DanHayes (Apr 6, 2020)

DanHayes said:


> I have the same problem. /Users/$USER/.config/ does not exist


Log is attached


----------



## universallp (Apr 6, 2020)

DanHayes said:


> Log is attached


For now the only fix is to manually create the folder. I've fixed it already but haven't made a new release just yet


----------



## werelwolf (Apr 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> Can you give me the obs studio log file? Also can you make sure that the folder `/Users/$USER/.config/` exists?



I also did not have that folder and have created it.

I have since found that tuna creates outputs.json .  Testing so far has remediated my issue.

Thanks!!


----------



## DanHayes (Apr 7, 2020)

werelwolf said:


> I also did not have that folder and have created it.
> 
> I have since found that tuna creates outputs.json .  Testing so far has remediated my issue.
> 
> Thanks!!


How did you make the .config folder in user. OS X says

"
*You can’t use a name that begins with a dot “.”, because these names are reserved for the system. Please choose another name.*


----------



## universallp (Apr 7, 2020)

DanHayes said:


> How did you make the .config folder in user. OS X says
> 
> "
> *You can’t use a name that begins with a dot “.”, because these names are reserved for the system. Please choose another name.*


Open a terminal and enter `mkdir ~/.config`


----------



## Snave (Apr 8, 2020)

Is it possible to get the text to scroll? Long titles just take up too much space.


----------



## Snave (Apr 8, 2020)

Snave said:


> Is it possible to get the text to scroll? Long titles just take up too much space.



Sorry, ignore this question. It had been so long since I set up my old "now playing" text I had completely forgotten you add it in filters.

Great plugin, thank you for your work


----------



## pappouc (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello
first of all nice work !! I am excited with all this (i am new here)
i have a simple question i am using obs 25.04 and i just installed tuna 1.4.1 and my op system is win 7 64bit.
so i play music with Winamp 5.8 and i want to show (now playing)  cover album it is possiible?
thank you


----------



## universallp (Apr 8, 2020)

pappouc said:


> Hello
> first of all nice work !! I am excited with all this (i am new here)
> i have a simple question i am using obs 25.04 and i just installed tuna 1.4.1 and my op system is win 7 64bit.
> so i play music with Winamp 5.8 and i want to show (now playing)  cover album it is possiible?
> thank you


No covers can only be shown when using Spotify or MPD, I may add an option to fetch a cover based on title and artist but no promises


----------



## pappouc (Apr 8, 2020)

universallp said:


> No covers can only be shown when using Spotify or MPD, I may add an option to fetch a cover based on title and artist but no promises



thank you for your reply i was searching this from the morning :)
do i have any other option for the cover album?


----------



## universallp (Apr 8, 2020)

pappouc said:


> thank you for your reply i was searching this from the morning :)
> do i have any other option for the cover album?


If you mean option in this plugin then no, if you mean with other software I don't know.


----------



## pappouc (Apr 8, 2020)

oka thank you for time 
keep it ^


----------



## Camzilla54 (Apr 9, 2020)

universallp said:


> The text placeholder is in the tuna settings, the placeholder image is in the plugin data directory eg. `C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna`


I feel like that should have been at the beginning instead of the end of the explanation. I also think the homebrew setup should have been at the beginning and had its own area in the list instead of being a side note in another part of the tutorial. Also, the image place holder was not auto-created like the text place holder, I just used a different photo and used that as the placeholder.


----------



## universallp (Apr 9, 2020)

Camzilla54 said:


> I feel like that should have been at the beginning instead of the end of the explanation. I also think the homebrew setup should have been at the beginning and had its own area in the list instead of being a side note in another part of the tutorial. Also, the image place holder was not auto-created like the text place holder, I just used a different photo and used that as the placeholder.


What list are you talking about? Why should the placeholder be auto created?


----------



## universallp (Apr 12, 2020)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Music control dock, label format option



> Added a control dock
> Added format option for song label
> I haven't tested the dock for Spotify since I don't have premium, but it should technically work
> Fixed music control dock not saving it's state
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## eX_fr0sT (Apr 13, 2020)

Great plugin. But it doesn't work with AIMP in "Window Title" mode (placeholder or blank file).


----------



## universallp (Apr 13, 2020)

eX_fr0sT said:


> Great plugin. But it doesn't work with AIMP in "Window Title" mode (placeholder or blank file).


It works with anything that shows the song in the window title, if AIMP doesn't do that you can try using this plugin


----------



## Dyelawn57 (Apr 15, 2020)

I just installed Tuna and I followed the instructions for Spotify. I am still not able to see any information being displayed. May I have some help?

Edit: I have Tuna enabled in the settings and it shows the song on the Music Control window but there is no text or album art on my Source and I cant control the song through OBS


----------



## jacquesrai (Apr 15, 2020)

alguém  me ajude por favor  meu obs estúdio da falha ao se conectar com servidor,ao transmitir para o facebook live, ta difícil  se conectar,ja assisti todos os videos do YouTube e nada.


----------



## universallp (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyelawn57 said:


> I just installed Tuna and I followed the instructions for Spotify. I am still not able to see any information being displayed. May I have some help?
> 
> Edit: I have Tuna enabled in the settings and it shows the song on the Music Control window but there is no text or album art on my Source and I cant control the song through OBS


The information is provided via text and image files, which can be configured in the tuna dialog, under Tools > Tuna settings. To display the information you have to add a text and image source and point them to the text and image file respectively.
I know about the bug with the music controls and will fix it as soon as I get the time to make a new release


> alguém  me ajude por favor  meu obs estúdio da falha ao se conectar com servidor,ao transmitir para o facebook live, ta difícil  se conectar,ja assisti todos os videos do YouTube e nada.


Please write in English otherwise I can't help you.


----------



## Dyelawn57 (Apr 16, 2020)

I am trying to find where I might point it to for Spotify but so far I haven't found anything useful

Edit: I found the files and the plugin seems to be pointing to the right place. There is still no information being displayed.


----------



## universallp (Apr 16, 2020)

Dyelawn57 said:


> I am trying to find where I might point it to for Spotify but so far I haven't found anything useful
> 
> Edit: I found the files and the plugin seems to be pointing to the right place. There is still no information being displayed.


Have you followed the tutorial on the plugin page?


----------



## hssnz (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey guys, i followed the video tutorial on OBS. All steps already been followed but the the songs detail wont appear. Can anybody show me the proper step? Im almost complete all steps, but nothing appear on the preview screen, the track now playing, but the preview show nothing. i also try disable my background image checking layer etc, but nothing works. i also try duplicate video source 1st by playlist, the 2nd try on select all mp3. Also didnt appear, do i missed any tick boxes or any steps?  i attach screenshots for references.


----------



## universallp (Apr 17, 2020)

hssnz said:


> Hey guys, i followed the video tutorial on OBS. All steps already been followed but the the songs detail wont appear. Can anybody show me the proper step? Im almost complete all steps, but nothing appear on the preview screen, the track now playing, but the preview show nothing. i also try disable my background image checking layer etc, but nothing works. i also try duplicate video source 1st by playlist, the 2nd try on select all mp3. Also didnt appear, do i missed any tick boxes or any steps?  i attach screenshots for references.


Please read the plugin page carefully, especially the *Where is the song information? *part
Also your obs version is outdated, you should update it


----------



## The_Simz (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi there, I hope you're all doing well.
I've followed the steps indicated in the tutorial for installation for Windows. Everything is up to date.
OBS did recognize Tuna but it's kind of akward, has you can see in the Attach files.
Also when I go to the tuna.gui.tab.vlc it says tuna.gui.vlc.disabled in red.

I am just starting to use OBS. I was able to pull a couple of things and I try to work with 1 script at a time.

Thank you.


----------



## universallp (Apr 18, 2020)

The_Simz said:


> Hi there, I hope you're all doing well.
> I've followed the steps indicated in the tutorial for installation for Windows. Everything is up to date.
> OBS did recognize Tuna but it's kind of akward, has you can see in the Attach files.
> Also when I go to the tuna.gui.tab.vlc it says tuna.gui.vlc.disabled in red.
> ...


Did you use the installer? It seems you (or the installer) didn't install the localization correctly.


----------



## Alter_Bang! (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I'm having troubles in trying to install Tuna as I can't find the install folder for Mac OS.
Is anyone else having the same issue?
I need Tuna by the time I'm willing to install also Spectalizer.

Thanks to anyone answering!


----------



## universallp (Apr 22, 2020)

Alter_Bang! said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm having troubles in trying to install Tuna as I can't find the install folder for Mac OS.
> Is anyone else having the same issue?
> I need Tuna by the time I'm willing to install also Spectalizer.
> ...


I haven't gotten around to building the mac version, you can use the previous release for now.








						Release Small fixes, progress bar and installer · univrsal/tuna
					

Fixed Crash with VLC source when switching scenes Fixed Spotify credentials disappearing Fixed Window title source on macOS Added Progress bar source to visualize song progress Added installer for ...




					github.com


----------



## Alter_Bang! (Apr 22, 2020)

universallp said:


> I haven't gotten around to building the mac version, you can use the previos release for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ZaRealness (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello I need help. I am on Windows 7 so maybe that is why there is a problem but I don't know. After I downloaded Tuna and everything and set it up with all the software needed, all Tuna is showing is a moving green box. Please can someone help me?


----------



## universallp (Apr 27, 2020)

ZaRealness said:


> Hello I need help. I am on Windows 7 so maybe that is why there is a problem but I don't know. After I downloaded Tuna and everything and set it up with all the software needed, all Tuna is showing is a moving green box. Please can someone help me?


Have you read the plugin post carefully, especially the part about where the song information is stored?


----------



## ZaRealness (Apr 27, 2020)

I am using VLC to display information on Tuna, but I do not know where that text and image file from VLC is.


----------



## universallp (Apr 28, 2020)

ZaRealness said:


> I am using VLC to display information on Tuna, but I do not know where that text and image file from VLC is.


If you've started the plugin via the "Start" button the information is saved in the marked regions (Look what paths they show for you):


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 2, 2020)

Would love if regex could also be used for the text replace. Currently I use winamp to play music, but the window title adds the playlist song number on the front which isn't a set amount of characters. Would love to be able to just use regex to use something like '\d*\. ' in order to replace a playlist number with nothing in order to remove it.


----------



## universallp (May 2, 2020)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Would love if regex could also be used for the text replace. Currently I use winamp to play music, but the window title adds the playlist song number on the front which isn't a set amount of characters. Would love to be able to just use regex to use something like '\d*\. ' in order to replace a playlist number with nothing in order to remove it.


I can look into that


----------



## m00nb34rz (May 5, 2020)

universallp said:


> np, I'd change it to something else, but I don't know if there's a central folder for config files on macOS



Hi there, I've followed all these instructions (created the folder in specified directory) and I still have the same "resetting to default" issue.
Here's my log file:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/V3X9DWhAjAeSC7sZ
		


Thank you for any help!


----------



## universallp (May 5, 2020)

m00nb34rz said:


> Hi there, I've followed all these instructions (created the folder in specified directory) and I still have the same "resetting to default" issue.
> Here's my log file:
> 
> 
> ...


The log says that it can't create the config file so it seems like the folder still isn't there or it can't write to it.
Can you run the following commands in a terminal and tell me the output?

```
ls -al /Users/$USER/
ls -al /Users/$USER/.config
```


----------



## m00nb34rz (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response! Here's what came up when I ran that code:


----------



## universallp (May 5, 2020)

m00nb34rz said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Here's what came up when I ran that code:


Seems like you created a folder called ".config:" and not ".config".
Just run `mv /Users/$USER/.config: /Users/$USER/.config`


----------



## m00nb34rz (May 5, 2020)

Wow that's really weird... I think I might have put a / after the .config
Either way, this worked! Thank you for putting up with the ignorance lol


----------



## hifihillary (May 9, 2020)

hi... Tuna just killed another OBS plugin (Spectralizer).
don't install the older version as recommended for mac until new one is developed.
had spectralizer working great, then wanted to try out Tuna. installed v1.4.1 on the advice of universallp above
"I haven't gotten around to building the mac version, you can use the previos release for now".

this killed Spectralizer. had to delete Tuna (manually - how do you delete these plugins otherwise???) - Spectralizer still not working.
:(


----------



## universallp (May 9, 2020)

hifihillary said:


> hi... Tuna just killed another OBS plugin (Spectralizer).
> don't install the older version as recommended for mac until new one is developed.
> had spectralizer working great, then wanted to try out Tuna. installed v1.4.1 on the advice of universallp above
> "I haven't gotten around to building the mac version, you can use the previos release for now".
> ...


What do you mean by killed? Does obs crash, can you give me the obs studio log? You have to give me more information if you want this to be fixed.


----------



## hifihillary (May 25, 2020)

universallp said:


> What do you mean by killed? Does obs crash, can you give me the obs studio log? You have to give me more information if you want this to be fixed.


hi, thanks for the reply. by "killed" i mean that Spectralizer no longer displayed it's graphics when set to the correct audio source.
would the log still be helpful as it's been a few weeks...


----------



## universallp (May 25, 2020)

hifihillary said:


> hi, thanks for the reply. by "killed" i mean that Spectralizer no longer displayed it's graphics when set to the correct audio source.
> would the log still be helpful as it's been a few weeks...


Yeah sure, although I'm fairly certain that tuna is nothing to do with it. The two plugins have nothing in common that could cause any interference.


----------



## ukathoops (May 27, 2020)

Have many plugins downloaded and OBS worked as expected, download the tuna plugin to show current song playing from spotify. OBS instantly quit capturing my screen and spent an hour trying to fix the issue only to completely uninstall OBS. Reinstalled all plugins EXCEPT tuna, and OBS is back to normal..


----------



## LeviSnoot (May 31, 2020)

Love love love this plugin! I'm trying out TIDAL right now and was hoping to use the Window Title function to grab song info, unfortunately that doesn't work as TIDAL displays only the song/artist while music is playing. Is it possible to implement a way to specify the process you want to grab a title from instead? Keep up the great work!


----------



## universallp (May 31, 2020)

LeviSnoot said:


> Love love love this plugin! I'm trying out TIDAL right now and was hoping to use the Window Title function to grab song info, unfortunately that doesn't work as TIDAL displays only the song/artist while music is playing. Is it possible to implement a way to specify the process you want to grab a title from instead? Keep up the great work!


It has been suggested, but I haven't looked into it


----------



## Beridok (Jun 7, 2020)

@universallp 
Hello there!
I really like Tuna plugin, however what I noticed by accident is that there are more controls than it displays... so usually there was next/prev and pause buttons. But also there should be volume up and down. And a scrolling text with title.
For whatever reason it looks empty... like this now:






I had similar issue before, but usually controls got back. Now it doesn't seem to. Only seen for fraction of section on launch of OBS.





I use 25.0.8 version of OBS Studio. I just made a clean install... 
There is small chance that other plugins collide, but I doubt that :/


----------



## universallp (Jun 7, 2020)

Beridok said:


> @universallp
> Hello there!
> I really like Tuna plugin, however what I noticed by accident is that there are more controls than it displays... so usually there was next/prev and pause buttons. But also there should be volume up and down. And a scrolling text with title.
> For whatever reason it looks empty... like this now:
> ...


The Volume control and song information can be toggled by right clicking in the dock area, but the other buttons shouldn't disappear. What music source are you using? I also need the full obs studio log


----------



## Beridok (Jun 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> The Volume control and song information can be toggled by right clicking in the dock area, but the other buttons shouldn't disappear. What music source are you using? I also need the full obs studio log


 Yes, I noticed right clicking...

Okay, so here are informations:
a) I used Window Title to display title - as expected, controls do not have sense here, but it limits text area to display current text, to very small... (as seen on first screen).
b) If I switch to VLC, buttons do not reappear!
c) They will reappear, if I restart OBS.

Logs are in order of letters, meaning log 17-49 is for a), 17-50 for b) and 17-51 is for c).
I think those controls are a little bit too barebones... can't rewind longer file (e.g. DJ set/mix).


----------



## universallp (Jun 7, 2020)

Beridok said:


> Yes, I noticed right clicking...
> 
> Okay, so here are informations:
> a) I used Window Title to display title - as expected, controls do not have sense here, but it limits text area to display current text, to very small... (as seen on first screen).
> ...


Yeah the buttons are only resynced on startup, since I don't expect anyone to constantly switch their audio player. The dock was more intended for the other audio sources so I never tested it with window title. The song label doesn't have a minimum width so it just collapses to that small rectangle. I might be able to give it a minimal width so that doesn't happen, but in general the dock isn't of much use for the window title source.


----------



## hifihillary (Jun 9, 2020)

universallp said:


> Yeah sure, although I'm fairly certain that tuna is nothing to do with it. The two plugins have nothing in common that could cause any interference.


ok, i understand. i'm still very hesitant to try it again :(


----------



## keanucode (Jul 3, 2020)

Amazing plugin, only having one issue.
This is not an issue with your plugin, but since you use the VLC Video Source, I figured you might be able to lend me a hand.
Currently when I load a playlist file and try to enable shuffle, it just... doesn't shuffle.
Any help?


----------



## universallp (Jul 3, 2020)

keanucode said:


> Amazing plugin, only having one issue.
> This is not an issue with your plugin, but since you use the VLC Video Source, I figured you might be able to lend me a hand.
> Currently when I load a playlist file and try to enable shuffle, it just... doesn't shuffle.
> Any help?


Are you loading the playlist as a file or just a bunch of individual files? It might be that shuffle doesn't mean shuffle songs inside the playlist, but only the files that are loaded in the source in obs.


----------



## xon (Jul 4, 2020)

Alright, after 2 hours of trying I give up. I just can't get the name of the song/artist/etc in my scene 

1 Installed all as described (windows)
2 Add placeholder to Scene (called 'song') 
3 Add sample picture to screen for cover

The cover works...the textfile is filled (Music control sees the file) but it will just not replace the placeholder in my scene with songinformation. I reinstalled it all a few times and tried different placeholder text but without any result. I also use a countdown script that also use a placeholder text and this works just fine. To be certain that it has no conflict, I uninstalled that script as well. What am I missing?!

Attached: screenshot + log


----------



## universallp (Jul 4, 2020)

xon said:


> Alright, after 2 hours of trying I give up. I just can't get the name of the song/artist/etc in my scene
> 
> 1 Installed all as described (windows)
> 2 Add placeholder to Scene (called 'song')
> ...


What do the properties of the text source look like?


----------



## xon (Jul 4, 2020)

universallp said:


> What do the properties of the text source look like?



Thanks for your reply....they are completely standard. To be sure I reset everything to standard but it makes no difference.


----------



## universallp (Jul 4, 2020)

xon said:


> Thanks for your reply....they are completely standard. To be sure I reset everything to standard but it makes no difference.


I wanted a screenshot of the properties, but if you say they're standard, then there's your problem, you need to read the text source from a text file, how else would it display the song name?


----------



## Formula GX (Jul 12, 2020)

Tuna doesn't seem to work with VLC sources right now. I have it installed though.

06:11:08.893: [tuna] Loading v2020.04.12 16:18
06:11:08.893: [tuna] libobs version 25.0.8 is invalid. Tuna expects 25.0.4 for VLC sources to work
06:11:08.961: [tuna] Registered Spotify (id: spotify)
06:11:08.961: [tuna] Registered MPD (id: mpd)
06:11:08.961: [tuna] Registered VLC (id: vlc)
06:11:08.961: [tuna] libVLC wasn't loaded, VLC support disabled
06:11:08.961: [tuna] Registered Window Title (id: window)
06:11:08.965: [tuna] Loaded 1 outputs
06:11:08.965: [tuna] Couldn't move existing cover to temp file
06:11:08.965: [tuna] Couldn't move placeholder cover
06:11:08.974: VLC found, VLC video source enabled


----------



## universallp (Jul 12, 2020)

Formula GX said:


> Tuna doesn't seem to work with VLC sources right now. I have it installed though.
> 
> 06:11:08.893: [tuna] Loading v2020.04.12 16:18
> 06:11:08.893: [tuna] libobs version 25.0.8 is invalid. Tuna expects 25.0.4 for VLC sources to work
> ...


It does work, but it if the obs version is newer than the one tuna was made for it asks if vlc support should be enabled. If you click no it won't enable it.


----------



## GamesWithJer (Jul 27, 2020)

I was wondering if it's possible to make this plugin compatible with GPMDP. It's basically an open source desktop client for Google Play Music. It has an API that devs can use. All my music is stored on that, I can't stand Spotify, and past a certain update, Snip stopped supporting GPMDP. If you can do that, I can finally stop having to check to see if i remembered to start Snip after a computer restart.


----------



## universallp (Jul 27, 2020)

GamesWithJer said:


> I was wondering if it's possible to make this plugin compatible with GPMDP. It's basically an open source desktop client for Google Play Music. It has an API that devs can use. All my music is stored on that, I can't stand Spotify, and past a certain update, Snip stopped supporting GPMDP. If you can do that, I can finally stop having to check to see if i remembered to start Snip after a computer restart.


Should be doable, can't promise when though.


----------



## drvyd (Jul 28, 2020)

Installing on Mac, not working for some reason. I downloaded Homebrew, ran the sh in terminal and then it prompts me to delete old version, says there is no directory

```
travis-mbp:~ Travis$ sh /Users/mac/Desktop/tuna-master-1/package/install-mac.sh
Checking for brew..
Checking for libmpdclient...
libmpdclient is already installed
Checking for taglib...
taglib is already installed
Uninstalling old version
Deleting /Users/Travis/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/tuna, is this ok? [y/N] y

Deleting...
Creating plugin folder
mkdir: /Users/Travis/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins: Permission denied
Moving plugin over
mv: rename tuna to /Users/Travis/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/: No such file or directory
Done!
travis-mbp:~ Travis$
```

Edit: I do have a obs plugins folder it's not under that ls though, it would be /Travis MacBook Pro/Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins


not sure what to do... Please help


----------



## troybenjamin (Jul 29, 2020)

Deleting...
Creating plugin folder
Moving plugin over
mv: rename tuna to /Users/troy/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/tuna: No such file or directory
Done!
[Process completed]

Getting same as above


----------



## universallp (Jul 29, 2020)

drvyd said:


> Installing on Mac, not working for some reason. I downloaded Homebrew, ran the sh in terminal and then it prompts me to delete old version, says there is no directory
> 
> ```
> travis-mbp:~ Travis$ sh /Users/mac/Desktop/tuna-master-1/package/install-mac.sh
> ...


Plugins can be installed to two locations, the one that the installer uses should be only for the current user, but for some reason your user can't write to it, which is strange.


troybenjamin said:


> Deleting...
> Creating plugin folder
> Moving plugin over
> mv: rename tuna to /Users/troy/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/tuna: No such file or directory
> ...


Did you extract the entire zip file? It can't find the plugin folder that should've come in the zip file.
Also as a side note I will most likely drop macOS support for future versions, because it's too much effort to support it and I personally don't care enough about that platform.


----------



## Ricincakes (Jul 31, 2020)

This keeps happening after I installed. I tred reinstalling obs but that didnt help. Please how can i fix this or remove Tuna so it will stop happening. I removed the dll and other files but idk where else they got installed and theres nothing under plugins. 
Please help!!


----------



## universallp (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricincakes said:


> This keeps happening after I installed. I tred reinstalling obs but that didnt help. Please how can i fix this or remove Tuna so it will stop happening. I removed the dll and other files but idk where else they got installed and theres nothing under plugins.
> Please help!!
> View attachment 59503


Just uninstall it like any other software if you used the installer.


----------



## MrKrazyK (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi, 

Need help with the song.txt file. I have added the txt source but it is showing th song info while the cover image is working fine.

There was no .config folder initially, but I created it after reading few answers here but still getinng the same error.

I've attached the log for reference.

Thank you!
*

*


----------



## universallp (Aug 17, 2020)

MrKrazyK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help with the song.txt file. I have added the txt source but it is showing th song info while the cover image is working fine.
> 
> ...


You didn't install the localization files correctly and you also didn't configure the output format


----------



## Matu (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello!  Is it possible that the line breaks don't work for Spotify? I'll leave a screenshot down below!


----------



## universallp (Aug 23, 2020)

Matu said:


> Hello!  Is it possible that the line breaks don't work for Spotify? I'll leave a screenshot down below!
> 
> View attachment 60277


I've made a mistake, which lead to some issues with the Song label (%e) and line breaks. I've fixed it but haven't made a new release yet. Can you try using %e, I think I just mislabeled them but I'm not sure.


----------



## Matu (Aug 23, 2020)

universallp said:


> I've made a mistake, which lead to some issues with the Song label (%e) and line breaks. I've fixed it but haven't made a new release yet. Can you try using %e, I think I just mislabeled them but I'm not sure.



Thank you very much! %e worked! Love Tuna by the way, thank you for creating it!


----------



## myuu (Aug 25, 2020)

universallp said:


> It does work, but it if the obs version is newer than the one tuna was made for it asks if vlc support should be enabled. If you click no it won't enable it.



How do you enable VLC support if it's disabled? Can't find any button or option for it.


----------



## myuu (Aug 25, 2020)

myuu said:


> How do you enable VLC support if it's disabled? Can't find any button or option for it.


Nevermind, I had to install VLC after installing OBS (instead of the other way around) before OBS could detect VLC and have the VLC Video Source available.


----------



## Ricincakes (Aug 28, 2020)

universallp said:


> Just uninstall it like any other software if you used the installer.


that didnt help =] ended up having to track down all the files and remove them myself.


----------



## universallp (Aug 28, 2020)

Ricincakes said:


> that didnt help =] ended up having to track down all the files and remove them myself.


The crash log on the other hand would help me quite a lot.


----------



## universallp (Aug 29, 2020)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

last.fm, process name, custom api, fixes and restructuring



> This release adds last.fm support as well as the option to search for process names instead of window titles.
> Spotify also now has the option to use your own api keys to prevent timeouts that happen due to rate limits.
> Other than that there's some small fixes and interface restructuring.
> Also there's now an installer for all three platforms, although I have to emphasize, that *I have decided to
> not offer any support for macOS anymore*, there's still builds for it but any issues that...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GavAttack (Aug 30, 2020)

Where are the client settings located for Tuna, as I am trying to bring back my VLC support (as I downgraded from the latest version 1.5.0 to 1.4.2)


----------



## universallp (Aug 30, 2020)

GavAttack said:


> Where are the client settings located for Tuna, as I am trying to bring back my VLC support (as I downgraded from the latest version 1.5.0 to 1.4.2)


In obs go to File > Show settings folder, then in that folder there's global.ini with a tuna section, all options are saved there (except for song output format)


----------



## defytheo (Aug 31, 2020)

Is there any way to NOT display the placeholder cover art image when no song is found?


----------



## gattos (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey, I just put your plugin. I am using VLC so I saw your video for how to use Tune with VLC. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=KI-reHyIlXM&feature=emb_title 
I did everything you have done in the video and it doesn't show me the title. My VLC version is 3.0.11 and the song in obs is playing.


----------



## universallp (Aug 31, 2020)

defytheo said:


> Is there any way to NOT display the placeholder cover art image when no song is found?
> 
> View attachment 60525


Replace the placeholder with a transparent png file. It's in C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna or something along those lines.


----------



## Garik85 (Sep 1, 2020)

hi,I just installed tuna
(windows10,latest version of tuna and obs x64,all default folders)
and tuna settings doesn't appear in tools,as it was never installed

I tried installing in any folder and then moving it to obs plugins and nothing
entered obs plugins and there are 2 tuna files,a .dll and a .pdb among the other plugins installed,I guess it should be fine

my localization is esES ,if that matters


----------



## Oscee (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi I use VLC but Tuna won't give me the artist name for songs or the title it just says m and t.
Have I installed or set it up wrong?

Also I'm on windows and it crashes OBS whenever hi hit apply


----------



## universallp (Sep 1, 2020)

Garik85 said:


> hi,I just installed tuna
> (windows10,latest version of tuna and obs x64,all default folders)
> and tuna settings doesn't appear in tools,as it was never installed
> 
> ...


I need the obs studio log, also consider using the last release since the current one has some issues.


Oscee said:


> Hi I use VLC but Tuna won't give me the artist name for songs or the title it just says m and t.
> Have I installed or set it up wrong?
> 
> Also I'm on windows and it crashes OBS whenever hi hit apply


See above.


----------



## Garik85 (Sep 2, 2020)

here it goes


----------



## universallp (Sep 2, 2020)

Garik85 said:


> here it goes


Well it tries to load but fails, best thing I can guess is that you're missing some runtime libraries. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## phislipe (Sep 2, 2020)

It keeps crashing obs, can anyone help me? Log attached


----------



## gattos (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, I just put your plugin. I am using VLC so I saw your video for how to use Tune with VLC. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=KI-reHyIlXM&feature=emb_title
I did everything you have done in the video and it doesn't show me the title. My VLC version is 3.0.11 and the song in obs is playing.


----------



## universallp (Sep 3, 2020)

phislipe said:


> It keeps crashing obs, can anyone help me? Log attached





gattos said:


> Hey, I just put your plugin. I am using VLC so I saw your video for how to use Tune with VLC. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=KI-reHyIlXM&feature=emb_title
> I did everything you have done in the video and it doesn't show me the title. My VLC version is 3.0.11 and the song in obs is playing.


Please use the 1.4.2 release since 1.5.0 currently has some issues.


----------



## Garik85 (Sep 3, 2020)

universallp said:


> Well it tries to load but fails, best thing I can guess is that you're missing some runtime libraries. Other than that I don't know.


looks like it worked,thanks bud!


----------



## gattos (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, I just put your plugin. I am using VLC so I saw your video for how to use Tune with VLC. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=KI-reHyIlXM&feature=emb_title
I did everything you have done in the video and it doesn't show me the title. My VLC version is 3.0.11 and the song in obs is playing.


----------



## gattos (Sep 4, 2020)

universallp said:


> Please use the 1.4.2 release since 1.5.0 currently has some issues.


On what?


----------



## universallp (Sep 4, 2020)

gattos said:


> On what?


Crashes and VLC source not pulling the data correctly.


----------



## tortadiego (Sep 6, 2020)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> Tuna - Get music information from right within obs
> 
> ...


sorry i do not knoww where to post this I literally just made my account to ask anybody who may be able to help. I have everything setup for tuna logged in and everything displays perfectly. Just after idk maybe around 40 minutes or so Tuna stops detecting songs and stays stuck on a song display. The fix is me having to go into tuna settings and restarting the refresh rate and applying it and pressing ok. however I would like a permanent fix to this anybody else have this problem or have a solution so i do not have to keep refreshing back in obs

TLDR: tuna stops detecting songs after a while of use. how do i fix this?


----------



## universallp (Sep 6, 2020)

tortadiego said:


> sorry i do not knoww where to post this I literally just made my account to ask anybody who may be able to help. I have everything setup for tuna logged in and everything displays perfectly. Just after idk maybe around 40 minutes or so Tuna stops detecting songs and stays stuck on a song display. The fix is me having to go into tuna settings and restarting the refresh rate and applying it and pressing ok. however I would like a permanent fix to this anybody else have this problem or have a solution so i do not have to keep refreshing back in obs
> 
> TLDR: tuna stops detecting songs after a while of use. how do i fix this?


A little bit more info would help, like the obs studio log


----------



## tortadiego (Sep 6, 2020)

universallp said:


> A little bit more info would help, like the obs studio log


what is the studio log?


----------



## MochizukiTv (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the awesome plugin! But I think the "Add new" Song info output isnt working... Already tried many ways of adding the .txts but I can't get it done. Also, nothing happens when I click the "..." Song info path button. Any idea what can it be?


----------



## MochizukiTv (Sep 7, 2020)

MochizukiTv said:


> Thanks for the awesome plugin! But I think the "Add new" Song info output isnt working... Already tried many ways of adding the .txts but I can't get it done. Also, nothing happens when I click the "..." Song info path button. Any idea what can it be?


Sorry, can't find where to edit my post...  lmao

Btw, just installed v1.4.2 and now the "Add new" .txt button is working fine.


----------



## AlexTEWright (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi there, I've been getting crashes since installing tuna (and spectralizer actually haha), and haven't been getting any luck so I figured I'd reach out to you and see if you know what's up. I've got the latest video drivers and 22GB of RAM, so I'm struggling to see what the issue is. Any help at all is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2020)

AlexTEWright said:


> Hi there, I've been getting crashes since installing tuna (and spectralizer actually haha), and haven't been getting any luck so I figured I'd reach out to you and see if you know what's up. I've got the latest video drivers and 22GB of RAM, so I'm struggling to see what the issue is. Any help at all is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


That crash was caused by the browser source. It's unlikely that either of the plugins have anything to do with it but you can try uninstalling them and see if it still happens.


----------



## Oscee (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey man in the next update can you make it so I can lock the song name to  specific point cus it's kinda annoying to have to recentre the name every song change


----------



## Oscee (Sep 19, 2020)

Oscee said:


> Hey man in the next update can you make it so I can lock the song name to  specific point cus it's kinda annoying to have to recentre the name every song change


NVM Ignore this I found a workaround


----------



## universallp (Sep 19, 2020)

Oscee said:


> NVM Ignore this I found a workaround


You don't need a workaround for this obs allows you to align every source by editing its transformation


----------



## MochizukiTv (Sep 19, 2020)

universallp said:


> You don't need a workaround for this obs allows you to align every source by editing its transformation


Btw, the "align to right" transformation isnt working right... I was going to use this in my layout but had to change the music info to the left so it alignment don't bug...


----------



## universallp (Sep 19, 2020)

MochizukiTv said:


> Btw, the "align to right" transformation isnt working right... I was going to use this in my layout but had to change the music info to the left so it alignment don't bug...


I doubt its a bug, but if so you'll have to report it to the obs developers.


----------



## Knuckleheadz (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi.... I'm trying to get TUNA working with VLC Player.
I added VLC Video Source (called Music Playlist) and pointed it at a folder that contains all my tracks that I want to play on shuffle.
I can see Music Playlist in the drop down under the VLC tab in TUNA so selected that, but I don't know what to put in the Song Info Outputs option... should this be a list of all the possible songs that might play (as I am using shuffle it won't be in that order)?
I also see under Song Placeholder that "No Song Is Playing"
When I add TUNA as a source I just get a green rectangle with nothing else.
All I'd like to add is Artist - Title which has all been added via MP3Tag in to each FLAC file.
I'm not sure what I am missing... Can you help? Thanks!


----------



## zoster (Sep 21, 2020)

MochizukiTv said:


> Thanks for the awesome plugin! But I think the "Add new" Song info output isnt working... Already tried many ways of adding the .txts but I can't get it done. Also, nothing happens when I click the "..." Song info path button. Any idea what can it be?


This is happening to me too.


----------



## Dale (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello,
I'm having issues running this on the current release of OBS 25.0.8. I downloaded the installer and ran it, Tuna settings is appearing in the Tools menu. While I was able to configure the Spotify connection I am unable to have anything available to output. Looking over other tutorials assuming I did something (somehow?) it looks like there should have been a default output file. Under Song info outputs in the Basic tab I have nothing, it's just blank. Any attempt of adding a new directory under Add new does not work. The button to the right of Song info path does nothing, adding my own directory does nothing. I tried making a txt file named Tuna.txt and directing the path there or just leaving it in the general folder if Tuna would make its own file by default. When pressing OK nothing new pops up under Song info output. I am very confused how this is supposed to work...?


----------



## zoster (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi, I was having the exact problem you describe.
To solve it, just go to https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/tuna.843/history and install 1.4.2 version.


----------



## babunera (Sep 23, 2020)

Thats it! Took me about 6 hours to find...
If your Tuna settings is not showing song info outputs, you need to download an older version, like zoster said. Tks!


----------



## Juspan (Sep 24, 2020)

TIDAL support?


----------



## universallp (Sep 24, 2020)

Juspan said:


> TIDAL support?


unlikely, at least not from me


----------



## Bloou (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello, is there any way of having multiple search terms for the window title source?


----------



## AsheJunius (Sep 30, 2020)

First of all, thanks for this awesome plugin! It definitely helps for the attribution credits during a stream. However, I have one request:

Is there a way to incorporate the Playlist Name and/or Playlist Creator from the Spotify player as placeholders for the Song Format? If not, can you implement it somehow? I'd like to display this information to my viewers so they can look up the referenced playlists on Spotify, if they want to. See attachment for example. It can also help me when I'm trying to credit a music source in the video description when I export my streams to YouTube.

Thanks!


----------



## cheecheese45 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi,

I'm using OBS 26.0.0 and have the Tuna V1.4.2 merge to the respective OBS folder, followed the tutorial video. Created a text file name song and from OBS pointing to this file. On the music control deck it is showing no song playing. Trying to use window title to detect the song from the browser but it does not seem to detect the browser. I not sure what steps I'm missing in order for this plugin to work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zekira (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm not sure if this is because of OBS 26, but I can't select Song Info Path for output. Even when I add the path manually, after clicking OK, nothing is added.


----------



## universallp (Oct 3, 2020)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Small fixes and update to OBS 26.0.0



> There were some issues with 1.5.0, which I hope I addressed all with this release, but if you still have experience problems, you can open a github issue. *Make sure to include your obs studio log*, also you can always downgrade to the previous release here, just scroll down.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## nbc4292 (Oct 5, 2020)

Can someone point me to the instructions on how to leverage Tuna to display the "now playing" title leveraging the VLC source. I'm getting stuck on how to locate the .txt file and load it into the "song info path". 

I'm also seeing this error in the log file (despite being up to date with VLC):
[tuna] VLC source not available, VLC support disabled

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## universallp (Oct 5, 2020)

nbc4292 said:


> Can someone point me to the instructions on how to leverage Tuna to display the "now playing" title leveraging the VLC source. I'm getting stuck on how to locate the .txt file and load it into the "song info path".
> 
> I'm also seeing this error in the log file (despite being up to date with VLC):
> [tuna] VLC source not available, VLC support disabled
> ...


The error message is wrong, as long as there's no error message in the VLC tab it's supported. As to where to find the text file, look at the resource page under " *Where is the song information?"*


----------



## nbc4292 (Oct 5, 2020)

Awesome, it's working now. THANK YOU. I really do appreciate all the hard work you've put into Tuna.


----------



## nbc4292 (Oct 6, 2020)

Is there a trick to auto remove the ".MP4" extension from all of my file titles displaying in Tuna?


----------



## Zekira (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi,

So it seems that not every unicode character is supported or something. For Japanese in particular.

source is in-OBS VLC source

キミニあげる works fine, which is just hiragana and katakana:




But when kanji comes into the mix, I think that's where it freaks out.

watson - 渇き:




watson - 春宵闇ニ咲ク




I checked the text file and it seems to also not be written properly:




If I manually change the text file while the song is running, it's displaying fine in OBS. So I think it has to do with the way Tuna is retrieving the title from the file.


----------



## shprt4 (Oct 10, 2020)

How remove .mp4 text? VLC source


----------



## universallp (Oct 13, 2020)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Browser Widget



> Added the option to host song information locally as a JSON file, which can be accessed by the browser source.
> Ships with an example HTML file in the data folder utilizing the new feature.
> If you experience issues, you can always downgrade to a previous release here.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## markaabo (Oct 15, 2020)

I have found a bug, the Tuna Progress bar everytime a song goes next the progress bar continues over the set bar limit, sometimes its as little as seen below but sometimes its 6 times longer than shown down below


----------



## universallp (Oct 18, 2020)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Webbrowser source



> Fixed Google Play Music Client on Windows not finding the song information
> Added Web browser source, which allows retrieval of song information through a tampermonkey script. This currently only supports soundcloud and the spotify web player, but it can technically work with any browser music player.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## nbc4292 (Oct 19, 2020)

shprt4 said:


> How remove .mp4 text? VLC source


Bump... I'm experiencing the same issue as well


----------



## Patrikvel (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello and thanks for wonderful plugin. Can you please compile plugin for 32bit linux? Debian? Im running OBS on Raspberry and its only in 32 bits. Thanks for response and have a nice day.


----------



## milkymillions (Oct 24, 2020)

Is there going to be a Twitch Soundtrack integration? Or how can I display the Sound Progress Bar + Text using the Twitch Soundtrack App and Tuna?


----------



## milkymillions (Oct 24, 2020)

Or an integration for iTunes? Any plans on that?


----------



## nbc4292 (Oct 29, 2020)

Can Tuna display what's next in the queue? I'm looking to display the title of "what's next" using VLC as my source


----------



## KrisEnigma (Nov 2, 2020)

Could it support Tidal? I'd love to be able to grab the covers from there.


----------



## genifah (Nov 4, 2020)

*re: Tuna Settings > Basics > Song Info Outputs
Q:* What's the code to REMOVE text BEFORE and/or AFTER Song Title?
*ie:* %t = "1. Tuna Lofi - UniversalLP.m4a" 
*ie:* DESIRED = "Tuna Lofi - UniversalLP"
*THX!*


----------



## MadokaSabo1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi there I was wondering if there is anyway that you can change to different sources using VLC?


----------



## f2ifov (Nov 8, 2020)

Having a problem where it shows the song name for both the artist and song outputs. I've checked to ensure that they both have the correct format, and it still isn't working (for spotify, if that matters)


----------



## MadokaSabo1 (Nov 9, 2020)

MadokaSabo1 said:


> Hi there I was wondering if there is anyway that you can change to different sources using VLC?


Hey I actually figured this out by myself. Basically just change that source in the VLC tab and click apply and ok then close obs and reopen and there you go!


----------



## brabus (Nov 28, 2020)

the spotify web script isn't working for me, with soundcloud it works fine though
I'm using firefox and tampermonkey


----------



## wallson_pl (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi!

I am probably making some stupid and simple mistake. Why after installing the tuna I can't see it in the tools tab?


----------



## crybaby (Dec 14, 2020)

trying to get the authentication code gives me a blank webpage with " INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI " only. how do i get the authentication code?


----------



## ExciterELB (Dec 24, 2020)

Patrikvel said:


> Hello and thanks for wonderful plugin. Can you please compile plugin for 32bit linux? Debian? Im running OBS on Raspberry and its only in 32 bits. Thanks for response and have a nice day.



I'm faceing the same issue. There's no plugin for 32bit, and when I install ubuntu 64bit (on RPi4), still got an issue, because isntalation is only for amd procesors, not for arm. I found some old tuna for arm, but got message, about lack of necesserry packeges.


----------



## Jett-0 (Dec 26, 2020)

Is anyone else having a problem with the Web Player? I'm using it for Soundcloud, and it worked on the first try.  But after restarting my computer, tuna won't fetch the title, artist, or cover from Soundcloud.


----------



## ZergShadow (Jan 4, 2021)

How to install this  shit for windows in 2021?


----------



## dembro (Jan 6, 2021)

Cool plugin, but there's a 10-15 second delay when changing tracks using Spotify (Windows, desktop app). I set the refresh rate to 500ms, but it didn't seem to make a difference. I'm trying to switch from a standalone program, Snip, which updates tracks in 2-3 seconds. I'm displaying artist and track name in a scrolling text source, so there's no progress bar or cover art to worry about (though I might try the progress bar if I can get it to update more quickly). It's certainly possible I didn't set something up correctly!


----------



## MochiMajo (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm having the same issue with horrible delay when song is changing, please let us know if there's a fix.


----------



## eMpTyVeeTV (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm having a problem with "song info outputs" and have spent a lot of hours reading and it's a similar problem to "#60" but I'm having no luck getting a path to "stick" or start working. Progress bar works with VLC but no text functioning and the path keeps vanishing from "song info outputs" (not using cover option) whenever I exit the tool window, and when I'm in the tool window it doesn't function when I can see a path entered.


----------



## Pablomx2 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey guys! Do you know if I can use Tidal app with this plugin? Thank you!


----------



## MisterNooton (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello, thanks for this plugin, any support for Youtube Music are on the road ? 

Thanks,
MisterNooton


----------



## liftedplane (Jan 22, 2021)

The spotify delay is insane. I've spent a few hours now trying to figure out how to fix it, even going through the github and looking at the code. I can't figure it out. Anyone have any ideas? Sometimes it updates right away, sometimes it doesn't update at all, other times it borks it up and shows me the placeholder text instead of the now playing song.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## HerrWalther (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello, 

maybe I'm a bit blind, but I search in the output format, for an variable for copyright. Because, I use some CC music and I want to show, if its CC-BY or CC-BY-SA etc. If this in the MP3 ID Tags.


----------



## vulgerrity (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm also having major issues with delay update with a Spotify Source.

Also, I'm not sure if it's related, but when I start or stop running Tuna, OBS seems to hang for quite a bit.  Any help would be appreciated.  This is a really cool plug-in, but I can't use it in its current state.


----------



## ENunn (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah, the delay is brutal. My settings are not applying after every OBS exit as well. Such a pain to change settings every time I launch OBS.


----------



## prefim (Feb 2, 2021)

This looks to tick a lot of boxes but one thing I can't see that it does is read a simple text file for the song artist / track name as produced by lots of DJ software. Is there anyway to maybe point it to a local txt? possibly via the webbrowser (but the URL is a local location instead of HTTP)?


----------



## TheStateOfTheWorld (Feb 22, 2021)

Does this work with mac?


----------



## emerald_Void (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm having a problem with it not wanting to change my artist name (I'm using VLC Player). It constantly just says "Shredd" but it changes the song names like it's supposed to. I can't figure it out. I've tried adding a new "artist name" file, restarting OBS, starting and stopping Tuna, reloading my playlist and nothing is working.


----------



## locirecords (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey Folks, I got a new computer and I am reloading up my livestream. for some reason, when I got to Tuna Settings, every time I add a Song Info Output, then click apply, and ok, it doesn't actually save. So the next time I open Tuna Settings the Song Info Output is empty. So, this is preventing me from adding any text. Any thoughts???


----------



## axd7832 (Mar 13, 2021)

Is there any way to set the default text for a song title/artist if the info is not provided? Right now, I get "m" if there is no title provided.


----------



## MetalMusicAddict (Mar 23, 2021)

Im using MPD (on current ubuntu) but cant seem to figure out how you guys output info from it to static files? Could Tuna just read directly from MPD? This really does look fantastic and Id love to get it running. Almost there. thx


----------



## MetalMusicAddict (Mar 23, 2021)

MetalMusicAddict said:


> Im using MPD (on current ubuntu) but cant seem to figure out how you guys output info from it to static files? Could Tuna just read directly from MPD? This really does look fantastic and Id love to get it running. Almost there. thx


Nevermind. Got it.


----------



## Grefinar (Apr 10, 2021)

Looking for a little help.

I'm using Tuna as VLC source on a Intermission Scene, and, when I go to Game scene I'd like the music to fade out (as in Game Scene there is no VLC Source) and fading in when I go back to Intermission Scene. Don't know if it's already implemented, if so, I'd like to know how to do it. If not, would be a marvelous upgrade! thanks!


----------



## kallibasta (May 6, 2021)

Hi guys, i would need some help please as i am new to obs and tuna.

i use a mac mini with apple silicon and the latest version of tuna.
obs is 26.1.2
i was able to connect to the spotify account and pull pictures but i cannot add the txt files.
as soon as i enter %t for example, the window closes. same when pressing enter. 
is there a workaround or may this be due to incopatibility with the arm based system?

thanks in advance


----------



## flykmco (May 18, 2021)

kallibasta said:


> Hi guys, i would need some help please as i am new to obs and tuna.
> 
> i use a mac mini with apple silicon and the latest version of tuna.
> obs is 26.1.2
> ...



Kallibasta,

Open a text editor. Create a new text file. Save the text file as Snip_Artist.txt filename. Also make a text file exists with the filename of Snip_Track.txt. Then open Tuna Settings, Click Basics tab, "Add" an entry under "Song into outputs" to display the album name. Link this target path to "Snip_Artist.txt". "Add" another entry for the track (which apparently you have already) and and browse to the location where you saved the .txt file you created with Snip_Track.txt filename. "Song place holder" area should be empty and "Song Source" should be set to VLC. Click on Stop, then Start, and then click Apply.

The song data is saved to the file on the fly and is then pulled from song.html which you have selected as an OBS Browser connection (local html file).

Excerpts from song.html:

    function checkUpdate() {
      $.get("Snip_Artist.txt", function(art) {
        newArtist = art.replace(/&/g, "&amp;");
      }).then(
      $.get("Snip_Track.txt", function(sng) {
        newSong = sng.replace(/&/g, "&amp;");
      })).then(displayData);


This is what I did...


----------



## UNKNOWNUSER444 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey, maybe this has already been discussed, but Tuna won't detect VLC player and when I use the OBS VLC source to play my music, I can't get the album artwork to show up. Everything else works. Can somebody please explain the setup process like I'm five or something because I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## universallp (Jun 2, 2021)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fixes for 27.0.0



> Fixed Qt issues with 27.0.0 and added some translations



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## IAmTheWolf22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Every time I try to setup the plugin with Spotify after pasting in the authentication code and click "request token" OBS crashes completely. Is there a step before setting up Spotify I need to do? Or is this just a bug?


----------



## Juspan (Jun 4, 2021)

Has Spotify's song delay already been fixed?


----------



## sagacious (Jun 7, 2021)

IAmTheWolf22 said:


> Every time I try to setup the plugin with Spotify after pasting in the authentication code and click "request token" OBS crashes completely. Is there a step before setting up Spotify I need to do? Or is this just a bug?



Having the exact same problem.


----------



## jkskye (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi! I am currently finding problems with the album cover as I am like how to put back albums... rather than having invisible space. 
And yes, my album cover tab has the eye on rn.


----------



## Rdelaura (Jun 13, 2021)

IAmTheWolf22 said:


> Every time I try to setup the plugin with Spotify after pasting in the authentication code and click "request token" OBS crashes completely. Is there a step before setting up Spotify I need to do? Or is this just a bug?



Exactly why I am here. OBS just crashes as soon as you click "Request Token" after entering the auth


----------



## J3rseyHack (Jun 14, 2021)

I have been having the exact same issue as above. As soon as I "Request Token" obs just crashes out. Anyone know of a fix or if this is something new all of a suden? Tuna worked perfectly, just redid the streaming PC and now its doing this..


----------



## chabuku (Jun 14, 2021)

Also having same issue as everyone else on this - OBS crashes trying to get fresh Spotify auth.

I notice on the download page the last release was from last year, but the page here says it was updated. Was there a release download built for the current fixes?

Edit: I submitted a bug on the actual Github page for this plugin.


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2021)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fixed crash



> Fixed crash when retrieving spotify token
> Spotify token is now asynchronous so it won't freeze the gui anymore
> Fixed cover retrieval for last.fm



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BoScotty (Jun 21, 2021)

hey! I've been using this plugin for quite a while but since getting a new Stream Deck,  I now have multiple VLC sources for multiple playlists that I toggle on and off depending on what I want to listen to for my stream. 

However, the refresh button to change the VLC source name seems to not actually function unless I exit the program and return. Only then is when the source changes. is there something I can do about this or await an update? Thanks in advance! Its a great plugin.


----------



## Surge42 (Jun 21, 2021)

*I Think I Found A Bug or Maybe I'm an Idiot.... ha!   

I decided to make a video explaining my issue.  *


----------



## TriumphantBass (Jun 21, 2021)

Similar to the above question, I have three VLC playlists for three different scenes, but tuna only seems to let me use one, set globally.

Is there any way I can support all three playlists? Manually switching the global config in the drop down every time I switch between my starting/afk/ending playlists is far from ideal


----------



## Surge42 (Jun 25, 2021)

Has anyone had success with VLC as of late?


----------



## GloomyJack (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello, I've got problem with "remove file extensions from files" feature. It seems like it doesn't work no matter what I do. The title of the video playing via VLC Source is shown properly, but it still adds the extension at the end of the title (.mp4). Is there any reason why this feature doesn't work??
I also checked the notepad in which it adds filenames and there is also an extension visible. Is there any way to remove it?


----------



## Surge42 (Jun 28, 2021)

Surge42 said:


> *I Think I Found A Bug or Maybe I'm an Idiot.... ha!
> 
> I decided to make a video explaining my issue.  *



I've tried everything.
I've tried installing 1.4.2
No deal.


----------



## universallp (Jul 2, 2021)

jkskye said:


> Hi! I am currently finding problems with the album cover as I am like how to put back albums... rather than having invisible space.
> And yes, my album cover tab has the eye on rn. View attachment 71982View attachment 71983


Just place https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/blob/master/data/placeholder.png in the folder where you replaced it with a transparent png.


BoScotty said:


> hey! I've been using this plugin for quite a while but since getting a new Stream Deck,  I now have multiple VLC sources for multiple playlists that I toggle on and off depending on what I want to listen to for my stream.
> 
> However, the refresh button to change the VLC source name seems to not actually function unless I exit the program and return. Only then is when the source changes. is there something I can do about this or await an update? Thanks in advance! Its a great plugin.


Yeah there's some issues with the selection, someone already requested an easier way to switch source, but I haven't gotten around to adding it.


Surge42 said:


> I've tried everything.
> I've tried installing 1.4.2
> No deal.


You're trying to get information from VLC Sources right? Not VLC media player?


----------



## universallp (Jul 2, 2021)

I made another quick html file to demonstrate the browser widget.


Spoiler: Gif











Spoiler: HTML





```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="utf-8" />
        <title>Widget</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <style>
            p {
                text-align: center;
                font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
                font-weight: bold;
                text-transform: uppercase;
                -webkit-animation-duration: 1s;
                animation-duration: 1s;
                -webkit-animation-fill-mode: both;
                animation-fill-mode: both;
                padding-top: 15px;
                color: white;
                filter: drop-shadow(0px 0px 4.5px black);
                font-size: 36pt;
            }

            @keyframes fadein {
                0% {
                    opacity: 0;
                    margin-top: -60px;
                }
                100% {
                    opacity: 1;
                    margin-top: 0px;
                }
            }
            @keyframes fadeout {
                0% {
                    opacity: 1;
                    margin-top: 0px;
                }
                100% {
                    opacity: 0;
                    margin-top: -60px;
                }
            }

            .fade-in {
                -webkit-animation-name: fadein;
                animation-name: fadein;
            }
            .fade-out {
                -webkit-animation-name: fadeout;
                animation-name: fadeout;
            }
        </style>
        <p id="data"></p>

        <script>
            var text = null;
            var data_element = document.getElementById("data");
            function fetch_data() {
                fetch("http://localhost:1608/")
                    .then((response) => response.json())
                    .then((data) => {
                        let new_text =
                            data["artists"][0] + " - " + data["title"];
                        if (new_text !== text) {
                            text = new_text;
                            data_element.innerText = text;
                            data_element.classList.remove("fade-out");
                            data_element.classList.add("fade-in");
                            setTimeout(() => {
                                data_element.classList.remove("fade-in");
                                data_element.classList.add("fade-out");
                            }, 8000);
                        }
                    })
                    .catch(function () {
                        // Do nothing
                    });
            }

            setInterval(fetch_data, 500);
        </script>
    </body>
</html>
```


----------



## BoScotty (Jul 12, 2021)

universallp said:


> Yeah there's some issues with the selection, someone already requested an easier way to switch source, but I haven't gotten around to adding it.



Gotcha! It's not a huge deal just wondering if it was available or not. Looking forward to it. Until then, I'll just keep at it. Once again, thanks for the plug in!


----------



## kintaro829 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello, is there a know bug with Spotify and Tuna? 
The information for example song name refreshes really late (somethimes 15-20 seconds). I've made a video for this case.









						Tuna (OBS Plugin) information refresh bug with Spotify?
					

Is this a known bug? How can i fix it? Refresh in settings is @ 1000ms.




					youtu.be


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi i am new to this plugin and having problems configuring it. the youtube video is not clear when it comes to the text source or where the text file is


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 22, 2021)

i cant find this title file at all should i reinstall ?


----------



## universallp (Jul 22, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> i cant find this title file at all should i reinstall ?


Did you create an output file in the config dialog?


That's where the files will be


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 23, 2021)

universallp said:


> Did you create an output file in the config dialog?View attachment 73433
> That's where the files will be


i did create the output files but whenever i did only the first 2 colums were filled and not the third one and i only see the cover.png file rest of the files/not on pc are missing and i have reinstalled in twice with the zip file and installer


----------



## universallp (Jul 23, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> i did create the output files but whenever i did only the first 2 colums were filled and not the third one and i only see the cover.png file rest of the files/not on pc are missing and i have reinstalled in twice with the zip file and installer


Did you select a path for the file?


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 23, 2021)

universallp said:


> Did you select a path for the file?


yes i did and nothing was there...i was hoping to find atleast the title.txt file there and i did a search in the whole computer for it but i got nothing. My obs is not installed in the c drive like usual (just putting it out there).


----------



## universallp (Jul 23, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> yes i did and nothing was there...i was hoping to find atleast the title.txt file there and i did a search in the whole computer for it but i got nothing. My obs is not installed in the c drive like usual (just putting it out there).


Did you put it in a place like your desktop? You need write access to the destination. Also can you show some screenshots of what you're doing?


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 24, 2021)

universallp said:


> Did you put it in a place like your desktop? You need write access to the destination. Also can you show some screenshots of what you're doing?


obs is on my d drive.the first image of the song path. the second is to show the cover file. the third is the same destination where the cover was but title is not.


----------



## universallp (Jul 24, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> obs is on my d drive.the first image of the song path. the second is to show the cover file. the third is the same destination where the cover was but title is not.View attachment 73491View attachment 73492View attachment 73493


So when you enter a file name in the last dialog and click "save" it doesn't set the path for the text file?




If not, can you upload your obs studio log?


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 26, 2021)

universallp said:


> So when you enter a file name in the last dialog and click "save" it doesn't set the path for the text file?


so i figured it out that i have to make a file and save it.  Also i want to run song only through spotify and you're tutorial on YT shows something else. but now this is happening. Help! 1st thumbnail has the new issue, 2nd thumbnail has the old issue resolved it think


----------



## universallp (Jul 26, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> so i figured it out that i have to make a file and save it.  Also i want to run song only through spotify and you're tutorial on YT shows something else. but now this is happening. Help! 1st thumbnail has the new issue, 2nd thumbnail has the old issue resolved it think


You set the output to chatlog mode, which keeps all previous songs in the text file. Edit the output again and uncheck this:


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank you for your patience and wisdom...good sir !


----------



## DidYouKnowGaming (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey guys,

Love the plugin - it's exactly what I've been looking for. Facing a couple of issues, hoping somebody can help, but looking at previous posts I'm not so sure;

I'm using Tuna with a VLC Video Source which is playing videos out of a folder. I checked to remove file extensions, but they're still showing up. Thoughts?
I've also set the text source to be centred, with the source also centred in the scene, but it is definitely not staying in the centre...

If these 2 issues are worked out, I think that all of my problems will be solved! Any help would be massively appreciated!
-Dazz


----------



## Jyrhy (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi, awesome plugin and I got it to work quite easily. I've got a question though, can I somehow input text into the result? All for now I'd like to do is a - between the %m and %t. Using this for spotify nowplaying text file and OBS text source.


----------



## universallp (Jul 29, 2021)

Jyrhy said:


> Hi, awesome plugin and I got it to work quite easily. I've got a question though, can I somehow input text into the result? All for now I'd like to do is a - between the %m and %t. Using this for spotify nowplaying text file and OBS text source.


You can type anything.


DidYouKnowGaming said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Love the plugin - it's exactly what I've been looking for. Facing a couple of issues, hoping somebody can help, but looking at previous posts I'm not so sure;
> 
> ...


I don't know about the file extensions, but have you played with the positional alignment and alignment in the bounding box of the source?


----------



## Jyrhy (Jul 30, 2021)

universallp said:


> You can type anything.



Thanks for the insanely fast answer! It was my bad and the problem was elsewhere, not exactly sure where but it works now so I guess it doesn't matter. For some reason the text file always went empty when I added the - (or almost anything) between the title and artist but I redid some stuff and now it works.


----------



## tranzistor01 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello, may be you help, I don't understand why information is not displayed in obs about songs that plays from site yandex music or from site open.spotify.com, but when songs play from soundcloud.com information displayed. I used web browser


----------



## Mithostropic (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey, I really love this plugin, I notice in it you have an option for capturing Google Play Music Desktop Player. With Google Play now being depreciated, I was wondering if you had any plans to change that option to its successor the Youtube Music Desktop App? It would be extremely helpful for me as I currently have to use Last.fm and it never seems to grab the album art correctly. Here is the a link to the app mentioned: ytmdesktop.app


----------



## universallp (Aug 6, 2021)

Mithostropic said:


> Hey, I really love this plugin, I notice in it you have an option for capturing Google Play Music Desktop Player. With Google Play now being depreciated, I was wondering if you had any plans to change that option to its successor the Youtube Music Desktop App? It would be extremely helpful for me as I currently have to use Last.fm and it never seems to grab the album art correctly. Here is the a link to the app mentioned: ytmdesktop.app


Maybe, but no promises


----------



## MercurialJester (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi,

Firstly, thanks for your work and maintenance, I'm sure this project takes up a lot of time, and with updates especially can get frustrating to fix what has changed as well as attend to bug fixes.

Personally I've had no issues with the software except one, which may in fact not be a Tuna problem but a problem with Spotify itself, or maybe just my own stupidity.

I'll provide a log if it turns out I have done something wrong, however I just want to confirm first if it is some thing that can't actually be fixed.
First, the tag %b refers to "Song label" however is that supposed to be the Publisher/Record Label information, or something else entirely and I've misunderstood?
If I've misunderstood, no problems, have a nice day and apologies for wasting your time.
If not, does the Spotify API not push that information? Because it's simply displaying a "b" for me which is obviously incorrect.
It's not a huge deal, but with some independent labels being super chill with streamers, it would be nice to have this information from my end.

Anyway, thanks in advance! ☿


----------



## universallp (Aug 8, 2021)

MercurialJester said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for your work and maintenance, I'm sure this project takes up a lot of time, and with updates especially can get frustrating to fix what has changed as well as attend to bug fixes.
> 
> ...


It is the record label, but spotify doesn't provide that information via the api


----------



## MercurialJester (Aug 8, 2021)

universallp said:


> It is the record label, but spotify doesn't provide that information via the api


Thank you very much for the rapid response. Much appreciated.
No big deal, that's what panels and descriptions are for. :D
Have a great day!


----------



## EnergyBlast (Aug 22, 2021)

Is there anyway for Tuna to read the Album Art from Local Files on Spotify? Tuna can read the song information but won't display the art :\ 
I'll pay you if I need to damn it lol


----------



## universallp (Aug 22, 2021)

EnergyBlast said:


> Is there anyway for Tuna to read the Album Art from Local Files on Spotify? Tuna can read the song information but won't display the art :\
> I'll pay you if I need to damn it lol


I don't think so


----------



## Omnijax (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm having issues with the shuffle function; Tuna plays songs on my VLC playlist in order regardless of whether or not I have the Shuffle Playlist box checked in the source's properties.


----------



## universallp (Aug 25, 2021)

Omnijax said:


> I'm having issues with the shuffle function; Tuna plays songs on my VLC playlist in order regardless of whether or not I have the Shuffle Playlist box checked in the source's properties.


Like when you click next on the dock?


----------



## Pi-lon (Sep 12, 2021)

The download and source code pages are currently returning a 502 bad gateway error. Is the hosting site down?


----------



## universallp (Sep 13, 2021)

Pi-lon said:


> The download and source code pages are currently returning a 502 bad gateway error. Is the hosting site down?


Should be working again


----------



## Pi-lon (Sep 13, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place to report this, but I've noticed that the VLC Video Player source's Shuffle option only shuffles when OBS is restarted, not when you "restart" the source. Is that intended behavior?


----------



## universallp (Sep 14, 2021)

Pi-lon said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to report this, but I've noticed that the VLC Video Player source's Shuffle option only shuffles when OBS is restarted, not when you "restart" the source. Is that intended behavior?


I don't think the plugin has anything to do with that, you'll probably have to open an issue on github


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2021)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

VLC Source mapping, IceCast, Fixes



> Added option to choose VLC sources per scene and scene collection
> Added IceCast support
> Added Simplified Chinese translation curtesey of @Cyame
> Added pretzel.rocks support curtesey of @mihawk90
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Sep 20, 2021)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fized Spotify token issues



> Fixed token termination not being saved correctly
> Fixed token refresh using wrong data type for expiry
> Changed git link url
> Fixed promises for spotify not being deleted
> Updated Spanish translation



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## b0ses (Sep 29, 2021)

Nifty plugin! Been running into an issue with the VLC source mode but that may be more due to my OBS setup. Here's my thought process:

I want to be able to turn on/off/change shuffled VLC playlists whichever scene I'm on (same consistent music with 'now playing' text but along different scenes).
I put the various VLC playlist sources along with the text in a Source Group and then reuse said group among various scenes.
I then realized the caveat that in order for Tuna to see the VLC sources in the settings, it must be on its own (outside of a group).
So then I have a separate scene 'Background Music (shared)' that has the VLC sources outside of the group, and I share that scene nested among my various scenes.
That approach _mostly_ works. I'm able to be on whatever scene, turn off one playlist and turn on another with my Stream Deck and it automatically plays the tunes fine. Then I need to update the Tuna settings to which I tried using the new Next/Previous Tuna VLC setting hotkey. The hotkey seems to only work if I'm actively on the shared scene I made which is just a black box with the background music text, so it's not ideal that I need to switch to that scene only to change playlists in the middle of whatever I'm doing. Otherwise, if I hit the hotkey in any other scene, OBS literally just breaks (including the crash report below).
Currently, I'm stuck at that last point unless I wanna manually copy all the vlc sources per scene (not grouped, not nested in a scene) which I'm not really a fan of to add clutter in my sources on all of my scenes.


```
Unhandled exception: c0000094
Date/Time: 2021-09-28, 20:57:04
Fault address: 7FF94B6225FC (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\tuna.dll)
libobs version: 27.0.1 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 19043 (release: 2009; revision: 1237; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz


Thread 114D0: (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000BDD06FAD80 00007FF94B6225FC 0000000000000009 0000000000000026 0000000000000020 0000021A2F8A0CC0 tuna.dll!vlc_obs_source::next_vlc_source+0x5c
000000BDD06FADD0 00007FF94B5FEA53 0000000000000009 000000BDD06FAEB0 0000000000000002 0000021A31A14AC0 tuna.dll!vlc_next_cb+0x53
```

I was looking around for other now-playing plugins and this seems like the best option given you don't need to run an external script and you all are diligent in responding to requests/issues. I also tested out the Spotify mode which worked like a charm so great job. I'm so surprised this functionality is so new and underutilized given how much people play background music in their streams. So thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## tiosemilla (Oct 3, 2021)

hello, in the windows set up list, step four says merge files. what does that mean and how exactly do i do that? thanks in advance im stupid


----------



## FoxOdd (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello,
I just installed the script via Tampermonkey for Deezer, but I don't know how to make it work with Tuna. Do you know where I could find the documentation to make the script communicate with Tuna ?
Big thank


----------



## FoxOdd (Oct 3, 2021)

FoxOdd said:


> Hello,
> I just installed the script via Tampermonkey for Deezer, but I don't know how to make it work with Tuna. Do you know where I could find the documentation to make the script communicate with Tuna ?
> Big thank



It’s good I find !
The tuto videos are available on the home page in the spoiller tags …

X)


----------



## Aalceste (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi, I updated to 1.6.1 version and I cannot add any source in the VLC tab.
The scene list is outdated, I can see scenes which no longer exist, and when I pick one of my scenes with a VLC playlist in it, Tuna won't show any source.
I thought about deleting Tuna settings, but I couldn't find them.
OBS 27.1.3


----------



## Aalceste (Oct 12, 2021)

Aalceste said:


> Hi, I updated to 1.6.1 version and I cannot add any source in the VLC tab.
> The scene list is outdated, I can see scenes which no longer exist, and when I pick one of my scenes with a VLC playlist in it, Tuna won't show any source.
> I thought about deleting Tuna settings, but I couldn't find them.
> OBS 27.1.3


I forgot: If I try to click on "Add" anyway, I get this error message : "Scene or source are no longer valid."
That's it.


----------



## ShinobiShawn (Oct 23, 2021)

I downloaded tuna and the only info that can be displayed was the Cover.png. None of the txt files were downloaded so i have no path for song info. Im using spotify as the source


----------



## MacGyver (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello everyone,  
is there the possibility in Tuna that Tuna skips a text file and then gets the information from Spotify?  Or can this feature be added?  
Greetings  
MacGyver


----------



## Moa (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a strange issue. For some files, cover doesn't want to display (while it works perfectly fine on VLC for instance). What bugs me is taht when I remove some tags (composer, artists, album,...) the cover will appear. Is there some tags limit or something like that ? I also tried to shorten some tags, or remove special caracters but it doesn't seem to be what cause the error. I also moved the files to a different directory (with shorter absolute path) but it doesn't fix it either.

Here are the tags of a file with broken cover if you want to replicate the error (I suppose I'm not allowed to join flac even it it is royalty free music):


Spoiler



Filename: Résonances - RESONANCES -2021- INTER'ZICKS- - 01 EUSEBIUS ET MLHO7 - Interglitches 2021.flac
Track: 1
Title: EUSEBIUS ET MLHO7 - Interglitches 2021
Artist: Résonances
Album Artist: Résonances
Album: RESONANCES [2021: INTER'ZICKS]
Year: 2021
Comment: Visit https://resonances.bandcamp.com


----------



## ikarycs (Nov 18, 2021)

hi, does anyone knows if there is a way to make the sources fade out after a few seconds? and make it reapear again when song changes and so on... thanks beforehand for any info provided. good day/night.


----------



## universallp (Nov 19, 2021)

b0ses said:


> Nifty plugin! Been running into an issue with the VLC source mode but that may be more due to my OBS setup. Here's my thought process:
> 
> I want to be able to turn on/off/change shuffled VLC playlists whichever scene I'm on (same consistent music with 'now playing' text but along different scenes).
> I put the various VLC playlist sources along with the text in a Source Group and then reuse said group among various scenes.
> ...


This was a while ago (I once again am not receiving notifications for this thread) so it might have been fixed by now.


tiosemilla said:


> hello, in the windows set up list, step four says merge files. what does that mean and how exactly do i do that? thanks in advance im stupid


Just use the installer it'll do it for you. But you basically just drag and drop the folders and then a dialog pops up that asks you if you want to merge the data since the folders already exist.


Aalceste said:


> I forgot: If I try to click on "Add" anyway, I get this error message : "Scene or source are no longer valid."
> That's it.


Have you tried clicking on the refresh button?


ShinobiShawn said:


> I downloaded tuna and the only info that can be displayed was the Cover.png. None of the txt files were downloaded so i have no path for song info. Im using spotify as the source


You have to add the files yourself in the tuna dialog.


MacGyver said:


> Hello everyone,
> is there the possibility in Tuna that Tuna skips a text file and then gets the information from Spotify?  Or can this feature be added?
> Greetings
> MacGyver


I don't know what you mean.


Moa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a strange issue. For some files, cover doesn't want to display (while it works perfectly fine on VLC for instance). What bugs me is taht when I remove some tags (composer, artists, album,...) the cover will appear. Is there some tags limit or something like that ? I also tried to shorten some tags, or remove special caracters but it doesn't seem to be what cause the error. I also moved the files to a different directory (with shorter absolute path) but it doesn't fix it either.
> 
> ...


What tags do you remove to fix it?


ikarycs said:


> hi, does anyone knows if there is a way to make the sources fade out after a few seconds? and make it reapear again when song changes and so on... thanks beforehand for any info provided. good day/night.


You'd have to use a browser source to implement animations.


----------



## ikarycs (Nov 19, 2021)

universallp said:


> You'd have to use a browser source to implement animations.


hi, thanks for your reply.
I'm new to OBS so idk very much about it, however, my issue is not the animations, is rather how to make the text source fade out a few seconds after the song changes, the sources are always active while the music is playing and the text source only changes after it periodically checks the .txt files

EDIT: just noticed you are the maker of the plugin, TYVM btw :)


----------



## universallp (Nov 20, 2021)

ikarycs said:


> hi, thanks for your reply.
> I'm new to OBS so idk very much about it, however, my issue is not the animations, is rather how to make the text source fade out a few seconds after the song changes, the sources are always active while the music is playing and the text source only changes after it periodically checks the .txt files
> 
> EDIT: just noticed you are the maker of the plugin, TYVM btw :)


Yeah what I mean is that a text source is not capable of doing that, which is why you'd need the browser source which can do this kind of stuff. I posted something like this a while ago


universallp said:


> I made another quick html file to demonstrate the browser widget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ikarycs (Nov 20, 2021)

universallp said:


> Yeah what I mean is that a text source is not capable of doing that, which is why you'd need the browser source which can do this kind of stuff. I posted something like this a while ago


tyvm for taking the time to do so and to reply :)
I ended up doing what u told me, so I edited the widget (took me nearly the whole day since I'm not a pro in code), I'd like to give u some feedback regarding what I did and saw.

the web-browser data hosting wont start if u have selected VLC in song souce (in basic Tab), u need to manually select web-browser and hit start, and then switch back to VLC (if u dont switch back to VLC the .json wont update any data, it will stay blank), this took me some hours to figure since I didn't know were the problem was, I even checked my firewall.
adding a few lines of CSS and Script code would make this feature available for other ppl (at least for those that use the web-browser widget) that look for the same style of fading that I like, I even added a variable in witch later on I can edit the .html widget and modify the duration of the widget before it dissapear. I'll post the code of my widget for future ppl that perhaps are looking for this effect in OBS now playing overlay.



Spoiler: Widget with fading (no progress bar tho)





```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <style>
        body { margin: 0px; overflow: hidden;}

        .info {
            overflow: hidden;
            padding-left: 10px;
            padding-right: 10px;
        }

        .widget {
            padding: 8px;
            background-color: rgb(44, 44, 44);
            border-radius: 4px;
            border-color: rgb(22, 22, 22);
            height: 85px;
            box-shadow: 0px 0px 5px black;
            margin: 8px;
            position: relative;
            z-index: -2;
        }
        
        #invi {           
            transition: opacity 1s linear 1s;
        }
        
        #cover {
            height: 100%;
        }

        .image-box {
            box-shadow: 0 0 4px 4px rgba(0, 0, 0, .5) inset;
            border-radius: 4px;
            border-width: 1px;
            height: 100%;
            float: left;
        }
        
        .image-box img {
            position: relative;
            z-index: -1;
            border-radius: 4px;
        }

        #title {
            font-size: xx-large;
            font-weight: bold;
        }

        p {
            font-family: 'Segoe UI', Tahoma, Geneva, Verdana, sans-serif;
            color: white;
            margin: 0px;
            padding-bottom: 2px;
        }
        
        #artist {
            font-size: x-large;
        }
        
    </style>

    <body>
        <div class="widget" id="invi">
            <div class="image-box">
                <img src="placeholder.png" id="cover">
            </div>
            <div class="info">
                <p id="title">Title</p>
                <p id="artist">Artist</p>
            </div>
        </div>
    </body>
    
    <script>
        var last_cover = '';
        var last_artist = '';
        var last_title = '';
        var myfader = 0;
        var myuptime = 9;

        function fetch_data() {
            fetch('http://localhost:1608/')
            .then(response => response.json())
            .then(data => {
                // data now contains the json object with song metadata

                
                // artist list
                var artists = '';
                var array = data['artists'];
                for (var i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
                    artists += array[i];
                    if (i < array.length - 1)
                        artists += ', ';
                }

                document.getElementById('title').innerText = data['title'];
                if (data['cover_url'] !== last_cover || // Refresh only if meta data suggests that the cover changed
                    (data['title'] !== last_title &&    // When using MPD the path is always the cover path configured in tuna
                    artists !== last_artist))           // which means it won't change so we check against other data
                {
                    document.getElementById('invi').style.opacity = '1';
                    myfader = 0;
                    // Random number at the end is to prevent caching
                    document.getElementById('cover').src = data['cover_url'] + '?' + Math.random();
                    last_cover = data['cover_url'];
                }

                if (artists === data['album'] || data['album'] === undefined) // Some singles have the artist as the album, which looks strange with the other subtitle
                    document.getElementById('artist').innerText = 'by ' + artists;
                else
                    document.getElementById('artist').innerText = 'by ' + artists + ' from ' + data['album']
                
                last_artist = artists;
                last_title = data['title'];
            })
            .catch(function() {
                // Do nothing
            });
        myfader++
        if (myfader >= myuptime * 2){
        document.getElementById('invi').style.opacity = '0';
        }
        }
        
        setInterval(fetch_data, 500);
    </script>
</html>
```




the var "myuptime" is set to 9, that is the number in seconds the widget stays up after the song changes, I believe that if a song is shorter than that value the code might malfunction until the next longer track


----------



## universallp (Nov 20, 2021)

ikarycs said:


> tyvm for taking the time to do so and to reply :)
> I ended up doing what u told me, so I edited the widget (took me nearly the whole day since I'm not a pro in code), I'd like to give u some feedback regarding what I did and saw.
> 
> the web-browser data hosting wont start if u have selected VLC in song souce (in basic Tab), u need to manually select web-browser and hit start, and then switch back to VLC (if u dont switch back to VLC the .json wont update any data, it will stay blank), this took me some hours to figure since I didn't know were the problem was, I even checked my firewall.
> ...


I can't reproduce your issue. Did you check this checkbox?



This will start the webserver and I didn't have to select the webbrowser source beforehand.

Since you posted the html here anyone can copy it if they want. I might add it to the plugin data as an extra example, but I haven't seen anybody really use the feature so I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Meat_PoPsiclez (Nov 21, 2021)

Aalceste said:


> Hi, I updated to 1.6.1 version and I cannot add any source in the VLC tab.
> The scene list is outdated, I can see scenes which no longer exist, and when I pick one of my scenes with a VLC playlist in it, Tuna won't show any source.
> I thought about deleting Tuna settings, but I couldn't find them.
> OBS 27.1.3


I'm also experiencing what looks like the same issue.
Source field is never populated,with Tuna started or stopped, regardless of hitting refresh.
I don't see removed scenes, but rather my scene dropdown is populated with scenes AND the vlc playlists contained in them.

The work around is to move VLC sources out of groups. When they're directly in a scene and not a group, it functions as expected.


----------



## Moa (Nov 24, 2021)

universallp said:


> Moa said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...



Removing Artist or Album tag seems to fix it. By the way, I don't know if it's an intended behavior, but when there is no Artist tag, it replaces the Artist with the letter "m" (as in the %m variable I guess), and same for Album tag which is raplaced by a "m".


----------



## MAX1DELIFE (Nov 28, 2021)

Yesterday the app stops to work, when i try to recover the activaction token, the OBS crashes immediately. I already have trying evething that i got in mind and nothing changes, works flawlessly for almost 3 weeks but chashes everytime now. Anyone have some suggestion? Thanks anyway !!


----------



## universallp (Nov 28, 2021)

MAX1DELIFE said:


> Yesterday the app stops to work, when i try to recover the activaction token, the OBS crashes immediately. I already have trying evething that i got in mind and nothing changes, works flawlessly for almost 3 weeks but chashes everytime now. Anyone have some suggestion? Thanks anyway !!


Are you using the latest version? There was a crash a while ago, but it has been fixed.


----------



## MAX1DELIFE (Nov 28, 2021)

universallp said:


> Are you using the latest version? There was a crash a while ago, but it has been fixed.



Yes, im using the latest version indeed...Everything is correct but the crash continues anyway...


----------



## universallp (Nov 28, 2021)

MAX1DELIFE said:


> Yes, im using the latest version indeed...Everything is correct but the crash continues anyway...


Can you provide the crash report and the obs log file?


Spoiler


----------



## MAX1DELIFE (Nov 28, 2021)

universallp said:


> Can you provide the crash report and the obs log file?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yes for sure but how i can send it directly to you?


----------



## universallp (Nov 28, 2021)

MAX1DELIFE said:


> Yes for sure but how i can send it directly to you?


You can post them here or send them to me via email (uni@vrsal.de)


----------



## MAX1DELIFE (Nov 29, 2021)

universallp said:


> You can post them here or send them to me via email (uni@vrsal.de)



 Thanks for help, i just sent it a few seconds ago. :)


----------



## universallp (Nov 29, 2021)

MAX1DELIFE said:


> Thanks for help, i just sent it a few seconds ago. :)


It seems that the crash is happening in an encoder thread, which is strange. When does obs exactly crash and can you reproduce it?


----------



## MAX1DELIFE (Nov 29, 2021)

universallp said:


> It seems that the crash is happening in an encoder thread, which is strange. When does obs exactly crash and can you reproduce it?



Im sent you another e-mail. Thanks one more time.


----------



## universallp (Nov 30, 2021)

MAX1DELIFE said:


> Im sent you another e-mail. Thanks one more time.


I just need the exact steps you're going through, so I can test this and whether you can reproduce the crash, but from what I can tell it's probably not something that I can't fix.


----------



## universallp (Dec 20, 2021)

Tuna can now search for missing covers and download them (yoinked from Cantata)


----------



## theprojectzeroofficial (Dec 21, 2021)

having issues with the play bar of the web widget not progressing smoothly if at all and was wondering how i fix this on your preset hdmi file?


----------



## universallp (Dec 22, 2021)

theprojectzeroofficial said:


> having issues with the play bar of the web widget not progressing smoothly if at all and was wondering how i fix this on your preset hdmi file?


What music source are you using?


----------



## theprojectzeroofficial (Dec 23, 2021)

universallp said:


> What music source are you using?


spotify


----------



## universallp (Dec 23, 2021)

theprojectzeroofficial said:


> spotify


Spotify can limit the rate at which information is updated. The only way to prevent this is to register your own app:








						Tuna - Custom spotify id
					

https://github.com/univrsal/tunahttps://obsproject.com/forum/resources/tuna.843/




					www.youtube.com


----------



## theprojectzeroofficial (Dec 24, 2021)

omg that worked thank you so much Universall


----------



## ToxxyTheTrash (Dec 25, 2021)

I've tried reinstalling tuna today as I somehow broke it (causing all the text to go tuna.something.something) when I reinstalled OBS Studio a couple days ago and after reinstalling the plugin my song info for Spotify stopped working. I've re-entered my authentication code and saved it, said it logged in and left it at that. So then it wasn't picking up song info again and I rechecked my settings and it said "Not logged in". I've re-authenticated it again, requested the token once again, logged in, clicked Apply and clicked "Perform refresh". The button instantly greys out and the log says
= 2021.12.25 18:49 =
{
    "error": "invalid_grant",
    "error_description": "Invalid authorization code"
}
So every time I open the login page, it generates a new token and instantly seems to "kill" it once I use it. I've tried using my Spotify client ID and client secret but to no avail, same thing. I've tried clearing the data, even out of the OBS config itself and still no luck, reinstalled tuna a couple of times and no dice either. At times even after requesting the token and getting an error in the log, if I click the login page button again, it'll just cause OBS to crash and write a log. I've attached a past log just in case it could help in any case.


----------



## universallp (Dec 25, 2021)

ToxxyTheTrash said:


> I've tried reinstalling tuna today as I somehow broke it (causing all the text to go tuna.something.something) when I reinstalled OBS Studio a couple days ago and after reinstalling the plugin my song info for Spotify stopped working. I've re-entered my authentication code and saved it, said it logged in and left it at that. So then it wasn't picking up song info again and I rechecked my settings and it said "Not logged in". I've re-authenticated it again, requested the token once again, logged in, clicked Apply and clicked "Perform refresh". The button instantly greys out and the log says
> = 2021.12.25 18:49 =
> {
> "error": "invalid_grant",
> ...


Can you upload your obs studio log?


----------



## ToxxyTheTrash (Dec 25, 2021)

universallp said:


> Can you upload your obs studio log?


sure can and here ya go


----------



## universallp (Dec 25, 2021)

ToxxyTheTrash said:


> sure can and here ya go


Try updating to version 1.6.1


----------



## ToxxyTheTrash (Dec 26, 2021)

universallp said:


> Try updating to version 1.6.1


Updated to 1.6.1, logged in, performed a refresh and it didn't log me out anymore. Thank you!


----------



## Rev. Ratspeed (Dec 30, 2021)

I am very confused! How do I install this on a PPA install of OBS? I just got done running around in circles.

I am on Linux Mint, and I downloaded the binary package (tuna.v1.6.1.bin.linux.x64.zip.7z) whose README instructs the following:


```
1. Create a plugin folder in your home directory:
  $ mkdir -p ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna
2. Extract the folder bin and data into the newly created folder
  $ mv plugin/* ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna
```

But, the PPA version of OBS stores its plugins in a protected location: 
	
	
    



```
/usr/share/obs/obs-plugins/
```

The installation path and commands not matching the readme file, I guessed that it would not work, so instead, I attempted downloading the second package which contains a .deb file (tuna.v1.6.1.linux.x64.7z). Upon clicking that, Linux Mint warned me that there is an older version located in a software channel, and it recommends I install that version since it is better supported, generally.

Questioning that automated advice, I continued to search for answers. I found the link to your installation video where you appear to install from source. There are two links in the video description. The first points to a github page which is no longer maintained and points me to another hub page which is also no longer maintained and points me back to this forum page. It led me in a full circle! The second link in the video description also points me here.

So, I just attempted to install from the .deb package and it appears on my Tools menu in OBS.

Is this the recommended method for installation?
Will updates be applied automatically?
Is the installation video outdated?

Thanks for the plugin! I just want to make sure I'm doing this properly.


----------



## universallp (Dec 30, 2021)

Rev. Ratspeed said:


> I am very confused! How do I install this on a PPA install of OBS? I just got done running around in circles.
> 
> I am on Linux Mint, and I downloaded the binary package (tuna.v1.6.1.bin.linux.x64.zip.7z) whose README instructs the following:
> 
> ...


As it says in the forum post, the installer is recommended for debian based distributions. It won't apply updates. You'll usually get notified by the obs forums if there is an update. The installation video was a bit outdated as the installation script doesn't exist anymore, but the manual installation still works and should be used on all distributions that can't use the installer or use something like the AUR package.
Also, what makes you think that the github/gitea is not maintained anymore? The last commit was five days ago.


----------



## spdyvkng (Dec 31, 2021)

I couldn't find a way to register a user on your Gitea, so here is my feature request:

I'd like to get access to more tags in the files. Description/comment, download-url and copyright, specifically, but not exclusively.


And a little bug, it seems that cover-art isn't read. The cover art shows up in Foobar2000, in MusicBrainz Picard, in Explorer, mp3tag, and only once did it output from Tuna.

VLC and iTunes just show one picture for all the files in the same directory with only mp3 files (no external cover art), but even the picture shown in VLC isn't picked up by Tuna.


----------



## universallp (Dec 31, 2021)

spdyvkng said:


> I couldn't find a way to register a user on your Gitea, so here is my feature request:
> 
> I'd like to get access to more tags in the files. Description/comment, download-url and copyright, specifically, but not exclusively.
> 
> ...


You can submit issues via https://bugs.vrsal.xyz/alex/tuna (it was down for a bit, though).
Can you upload an example file where the cover didn't work? Also what music source are you using?


----------



## Rev. Ratspeed (Jan 1, 2022)

universallp said:


> Also, what makes you think that the github/gitea is not maintained anymore? The last commit was five days ago.



I was referring to the note you put on Github that states *"STARTING WITH 1.6.1 NEW RELEASES ARE NOW ON THE OBS FORUMS"*

I guess I erred to state it's "not maintained," but it's still weird that the YouTube video points to a place where we are no longer supposed to download releases. The point I was trying to make was that it led me in circles. Sorry.


----------



## TheRedM (Jan 6, 2022)

Is there version for aarch64? If someone already compiled it please share it with me/us, i tried to compile it but i'm a linux newbie.


----------



## MySmile (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello everyone, is it any way to autoswitch between two sources (VLC and Window Title) in main menu?Maybe with hotkeys or script, or somehow?  (I play a lot of music from this type of source on my streams, so it'll take a much time for switch it manually). And i use Lioran Board as well, mb anyone know solution. I know how to make swithing with hotkeys in LioranBoard, but dont know where the Tuna settings file are, and string that i need to change the value of, and would it be working that way, so any tips will be appriciated! And thanks a lot for Universallp for a great plugin, amazing work!


----------



## universallp (Jan 8, 2022)

MySmile said:


> Hello everyone, is it any way to autoswitch between two sources (VLC and Window Title) in main menu?Maybe with hotkeys or script, or somehow?  (I play a lot of music from this type of source on my streams, so it'll take a much time for switch it manually). And i use Lioran Board as well, mb anyone know solution. I know how to make swithing with hotkeys in LioranBoard, but dont know where the Tuna settings file are, and string that i need to change the value of, and would it be working that way, so any tips will be appriciated! And thanks a lot for Universallp for a great plugin, amazing work!


You can use the dock. Add it via View > Docks > Music control, then right click it and select "Toggle source selection".


----------



## MySmile (Jan 9, 2022)

universallp said:


> You can use the dock. Add it via View > Docks > Music control, then right click it and select "Toggle source selection".


May be I doing something wrong, but can't find this option.


----------



## universallp (Jan 9, 2022)

MySmile said:


> May be I doing something wrong, but can't find this option.


Update tuna I guess.


----------



## MySmile (Jan 10, 2022)

universallp said:


> Update tuna I guess.


Yeah, my apologize, I downloaded version from Git. But after update VLC not detected when it in group, sadly. Anyway, Thanks for a great work and help! <3


----------



## ThanaKhan (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello, I am on Spotify and each time the title changes, it takes 10 to 20 seconds to update Tune's info, is this normal?


----------



## TheRedM (Jan 11, 2022)

I just built Tuna from source, but after starting obs and checking log i see this error `[tuna] Failed to load vlc mappings: must be an object`
I don't know what's causing it


----------



## universallp (Jan 11, 2022)

TheRedM said:


> I just built Tuna from source, but after starting obs and checking log i see this error `[tuna] Failed to load vlc mappings: must be an object`
> I don't know what's causing it


It probably can't find the VLC mapping json file. Do you use that? It should be created once you have mappings configured.


MySmile said:


> Yeah, my apologize, I downloaded version from Git. But after update VLC not detected when it in group, sadly. Anyway, Thanks for a great work and help! <3


Yeah that's an issue right now. Don't know when I'll get around to fixing it though.


ThanaKhan said:


> Hello, I am on Spotify and each time the title changes, it takes 10 to 20 seconds to update Tune's info, is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 78934


Checkout the Spotify section on the resource page.


----------



## TheRedM (Jan 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> It probably can't find the VLC mapping json file. Do you use that? It should be created once you have mappings configured.


I didn't configure anything, i just downloaded the source code and ran cmake .. and make then make install and copied the plugin to the plugins folder, there was some errors about messing API's but i ignored them because i'm just interested in VLC, if you can share the proper building/compiling instructions that would be great


----------



## ThanaKhan (Jan 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> Checkout the Spotify section on the resource page.




Thank you very much but that absolutely did not correct my problem. I guess I'll make do with it.


----------



## universallp (Jan 11, 2022)

TheRedM said:


> I didn't configure anything, i just downloaded the source code and ran cmake .. and make then make install and copied the plugin to the plugins folder, there was some errors about messing API's but i ignored them because i'm just interested in VLC, if you can share the proper building/compiling instructions that would be great


I mean you need to add vlc source mappings in the tuna dialog.


----------



## TheGrumpster (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm trying to get this to run/work. I am using spotify, when I get my client ID and client secret, then I press the button to open the login page, it tells me that the redirect is incorrect. I've typed what should be the correct redirect URL into the settings of the app on my spotify dashboard



			https://universal.github.io/auth/token
		


If I don't have the client ID or client secret in the 2 boxes, then it will open the login page and give me an authentication code. What am I doing wrong? I'd love to use this and quit using a third party app, but it's proving to be a struggle to just get working


----------



## TheRedM (Jan 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> I mean you need to add vlc source mappings in the tuna dialog.


Yeah you are right, what confused me is that when i started playing music the cover art didn't show up that's why i suspected the error, but i just realized that the music file didn't have one, i replaced it and worked, thanks for the reply and sorry for the confusion.


----------



## universallp (Jan 11, 2022)

TheGrumpster said:


> I'm trying to get this to run/work. I am using spotify, when I get my client ID and client secret, then I press the button to open the login page, it tells me that the redirect is incorrect. I've typed what should be the correct redirect URL into the settings of the app on my spotify dashboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't type the url correctly there's no 'e' in univrsal


----------



## TheRedM (Jan 12, 2022)

Sorry another question, is it possible to make browser source work with vlc source not just Spotify, SoundCloud... Because editing html is more flexible, it would be great if it can work with vlc source too without the need of keeping chrome open


----------



## universallp (Jan 12, 2022)

TheRedM said:


> Sorry another question, is it possible to make browser source work with vlc source not just Spotify, SoundCloud... Because editing html is more flexible, it would be great if it can work with vlc source too without the need of keeping chrome open


The browser source has nothing to do with where the music is coming from. As long as tuna retrieves the information it can be forwarded to the browser source.


----------



## TheRedM (Jan 12, 2022)

universallp said:


> The browser source has nothing to do with where the music is coming from. As long as tuna retrieves the information it can be forwarded to the browser source.


It's not working for me, which means the problem is from my side, i'll figure it out, thank you.


----------



## SubliminalsTV (Jan 14, 2022)

Feature request: Ability to pause music, shuffle, and repeat.

I might be a minority here but I downloaded this app while looking for an app to simply control spottily. I'm trying to negate having to have the spotify app focused. Instead have it running the bg while I stream. This is a great app for allowing viewers to see whats playing now.


----------



## universallp (Jan 14, 2022)

SubliminalsTV said:


> Feature request: Ability to pause music, shuffle, and repeat.
> 
> I might be a minority here but I downloaded this app while looking for an app to simply control spottily. I'm trying to negate having to have the spotify app focused. Instead have it running the bg while I stream. This is a great app for allowing viewers to see whats playing now.


That's already implemented, but the Spotify API for that feature doesn't work iirc


----------



## SubliminalsTV (Jan 17, 2022)

universallp said:


> That's already implemented, but the Spotify API for that feature doesn't work iirc


Thank you for the reply. I actually restarted my PC and now the pause freature works! I still don't even see shuffle or repeat but pause is the most important. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## edwardgreene1 (Jan 19, 2022)

I believe Pretzel may have just done some work to its web page because for the last couple days the tampermonkey script isn't pulling the song information. It is still pulling it from other browser sources though like YouTube.


----------



## RaulOBS5c (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello, I have a problem that I cannot solve, the images of the songs in the cover.png file are not loaded, so they are not shown in the OBS source


----------



## universallp (Jan 21, 2022)

RaulOBS5c said:


> Hello, I have a problem that I cannot solve, the images of the songs in the cover.png file are not loaded, so they are not shown in the OBS source


Are the files tagged properly?


----------



## かつこ (Jan 21, 2022)

universallp said:


> Are the files tagged properly?



Can confirm with Raul's issue, the cover.png file does not load properly. The file appears to lock itself on read-only mode whenever a new track is playing, restricting Tuna from updating the song cover.


----------



## universallp (Jan 21, 2022)

かつこ said:


> Can confirm with Raul's issue, the cover.png file does not load properly. The file appears to lock itself on read-only mode whenever a new track is playing, restricting Tuna from updating the song cover.


That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## かつこ (Jan 21, 2022)

My apologies, I fixed the issue - the "placeholder.png" file in obs-plugins/tuna was set to read-only mode for some reason.


----------



## universallp (Jan 21, 2022)

かつこ said:


> My apologies, I fixed the issue - the "placeholder.png" file in obs-plugins/tuna was set to read-only mode for some reason.


That shouldn't have any impact. The placeholder is copied to the cover location you selected in the tuna settings dialog whenever no song is playing and that path should *not* be set to the placeholder. Tuna should *never* overwrite the placeholder or any files in the data directory.


----------



## mx_lenore (Jan 22, 2022)

Hi, I'm having trouble getting Tuna to output the right song info. I have set one up as "Now playing: %t from %a by %m" and Tuna outputs the song title just fine but the album and artist come back as "a" and "m" respectively. I'm using VLC media player, the songs are all wav. files and I've painstakingly updated all their metadata. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2022)

mx_lenore said:


> Hi, I'm having trouble getting Tuna to output the right song info. I have set one up as "Now playing: %t from %a by %m" and Tuna outputs the song title just fine but the album and artist come back as "a" and "m" respectively. I'm using VLC media player, the songs are all wav. files and I've painstakingly updated all their metadata. Is there something I'm missing?


Can you upload a wav file with metadata that isn't working?


----------



## mx_lenore (Jan 23, 2022)

universallp said:


> Can you upload a wav file with metadata that isn't working?


I cannot, the files are too big.


----------



## mx_lenore (Jan 23, 2022)

universallp said:


> Can you upload a wav file with metadata that isn't working?


I've managed to resolve the issue by converting to MP3 and re-adding the metadata.


----------



## TheCoderJT (Jan 26, 2022)

Was wondering if i could just use your plugin to make a chat commands of the song playing instead of putting it on stream?


----------



## cfsfirey (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi is it possible for Tuna to pull the now playing media info tag? I had a look a the Song Info outputs but couldn't find an option for it.


----------



## Schmier316 (Feb 4, 2022)

I would like to also snatch the information on which Spotify playlist is currently being played, i.e. grab the spotify link to the playlist to post in chat using a command and also grab the playlist cover artwork (there's API for that from Spotify afaik) to display on stream. 
Would really appreciate that feature!


----------



## Garbanian (Feb 7, 2022)

Is there a way to make it so the text output on stream stays a consistent size regardless of amount of text that's showing?
Like I have title & artist for my text output, and Id like it to stay the same size as the progress bar I have below it but every time the song changes the length of the text box changes too.


----------



## alexeygorelov (Feb 12, 2022)

Hello. First of all thanks for such a great plugin!
I have some issues with cover image scale. Well, it's resizes when the size of image is changes from track to track. And it's overlayed with other components. It looks ugly. I workarounded it with adding the image to another nested scene with "Positional Alignment" set to center and cropping it around. It's looks better, but still not so. Or bigger images had cropped or small became more smaller.
Can I change this behavior in some way so "OBS source" size stay unchanged and images scales to fit that size.
I'm using `OBS Studio - 27.1.3-tytan652-14 (linux)` and play music via `VLC source`.
Thanks in advanced and sorry for my "google" English.

And one more thing with covers too.
One time I had no cover of bigger size and set what I has. When I get the image of proper size I tried to set it with `kid3` or `MusicBrainz Picard` but it did not take effect and cover still displays much smaller. Some times restarting OBS helps, sometimes not. And sometimes it's not downscales after changing in one of that programs. I did not get the pattern. Maybe it's cached somewhere?


----------



## alexeygorelov (Feb 12, 2022)

Garbanian said:


> Is there a way to make it so the text output on stream stays a consistent size regardless of amount of text that's showing?
> Like I have title & artist for my text output, and Id like it to stay the same size as the progress bar I have below it but every time the song changes the length of the text box changes too.


Idn is that exactly that you want, but maybe it helps. Set the "Scroll" filter to the "Text" source and change the "Width" parameter of that filter.


----------



## alexeygorelov (Feb 12, 2022)

And since I wrote two messages, why not write a third ;)
That would be great to have some interaction between `Spectralizer` and `Tuna progress bar` off the box to get such effect without additional effort. Blending color channels to get right mask for exactly color that I need was a pain. That `Dynamic Mask` filter was shipped with `StreamFX` plugin and I accidentally discovered it. If I hadn't that `StreamFX` already installed that I would never find it manually. And didn't get this neat look )


----------



## jason1234 (Feb 13, 2022)

hi can someone tell me how i can use tuna youtube music or with something else because i'm a streamer and don't use spotify


----------



## cfsfirey (Feb 15, 2022)

cfsfirey said:


> Hi is it possible for Tuna to pull the now playing media info tag? I had a look a the Song Info outputs but couldn't find an option for it.


----------



## alexeygorelov (Feb 15, 2022)

cfsfirey said:


> Hi is it possible for Tuna to pull the now playing media info tag? I had a look a the Song Info outputs but couldn't find an option for it.


You need provide more information. Which source do you use? VLC source within the Tuna program or stand alone VLC program?
If you setting this tag manually especially for this, than maybe it would be easier to choose some other tag that exists in Song info.
Or fill required tags more accurately and format output using tags that already present to get the desired result.


----------



## universallp (Feb 22, 2022)

cfsfirey said:


> Hi is it possible for Tuna to pull the now playing media info tag? I had a look a the Song Info outputs but couldn't find an option for it.


VLC seems to support this, but no other source, so if you use the vlc source it could be implemented.


Schmier316 said:


> I would like to also snatch the information on which Spotify playlist is currently being played, i.e. grab the spotify link to the playlist to post in chat using a command and also grab the playlist cover artwork (there's API for that from Spotify afaik) to display on stream.
> Would really appreciate that feature!


Maybe. The problem with this is that it's not doable with one request, which is a bit annoying.


alexeygorelov said:


> Hello. First of all thanks for such a great plugin!
> I have some issues with cover image scale. Well, it's resizes when the size of image is changes from track to track. And it's overlayed with other components. It looks ugly. I workarounded it with adding the image to another nested scene with "Positional Alignment" set to center and cropping it around. It's looks better, but still not so. Or bigger images had cropped or small became more smaller.
> Can I change this behavior in some way so "OBS source" size stay unchanged and images scales to fit that size.
> I'm using `OBS Studio - 27.1.3-tytan652-14 (linux)` and play music via `VLC source`.
> ...


Bounding box is what you're looking for, it'll make sure that the content of the source stays within the scene item:




Also, VLC caches the covers so that might be why the cover size didn't update.



alexeygorelov said:


> And since I wrote two messages, why not write a third ;)
> That would be great to have some interaction between `Spectralizer` and `Tuna progress bar` off the box to get such effect without additional effort. Blending color channels to get right mask for exactly color that I need was a pain. That `Dynamic Mask` filter was shipped with `StreamFX` plugin and I accidentally discovered it. If I hadn't that `StreamFX` already installed that I would never find it manually. And didn't get this neat look )
> View attachment 80087


There's really no reason to add this to the plugin, anybody who wants it should just use StreamFX.


jason1234 said:


> hi can someone tell me how i can use tuna youtube music or with something else because i'm a streamer and don't use spotify


You have to use the web browser source. Check the resource page under "Web browser source"


----------



## DeSynkro (Feb 28, 2022)

Heya! I was wondering if it was possible to use this alongside StreamElement's Media Request?


----------



## universallp (Feb 28, 2022)

DeSynkro said:


> Heya! I was wondering if it was possible to use this alongside StreamElement's Media Request?


I don't think so, but I don't use StreamElements. Are the media requests played in a web browser or in GroundControl?


----------



## DeSynkro (Mar 1, 2022)

universallp said:


> I don't think so, but I don't use StreamElements. Are the media requests played in a web browser or in GroundControl?


It usually plays off the Stream Elements Browser Source.


----------



## universallp (Mar 1, 2022)

DeSynkro said:


> It usually plays off the Stream Elements Browser Source.


I just saw that StreamElements has an API, I guess that might work, but no promises.


----------



## rarie (Mar 1, 2022)

Still having issues when trying to use spotify or any music platform, I can't figure out the "song outputs info" section. I just get "The provided data is incorrect, make sure the format isn't empty and the path is valid"

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I've spent hours on youtube and reading and can't figure out what I'm missing.


----------



## universallp (Mar 1, 2022)

rarie said:


> Still having issues when trying to use spotify or any music platform, I can't figure out the "song outputs info" section. I just get "The provided data is incorrect, make sure the format isn't empty and the path is valid"
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, I've spent hours on youtube and reading and can't figure out what I'm missing.


Are you running the latest version? Can you post your obs studio log after you configured an output? Also did you watch the setup video:








						OBS Studio plugin Tuna - Basic setup
					

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/tuna.843/https://github.com/univrsal/tuna




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Ginfio (Mar 2, 2022)

I don't understand the instructions at all. "as long as the files are tagged correctly, check with mp3tag.de...". How do I know if the files are tagged correctly?
I've tried this multiple times and it never worked for me (WIth VLC ). Can someone please rewrite the instructions with what all the other files we need to find and how we need to configure those files. ? thx


----------



## rarie (Mar 2, 2022)

universallp said:


> Are you running the latest version? Can you post your obs studio log after you configured an output? Also did you watch the setup video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, got it working. Much appreciated mate


----------



## kydda (Mar 4, 2022)

idk how to login and create acc on your git page, but i really want function with which i can try download title(like it did with cover) using web browser function




(i using youtube music desktop from github/t-ch with built-in tuna-obs plugin)


----------



## universallp (Mar 4, 2022)

kydda said:


> idk how to login and create acc on your git page, but i really want function with which i can try download title(like it did with cover) using web browser function
> View attachment 81260
> (i using youtube music desktop from github/t-ch with built-in tuna-obs plugin)


What do you mean by "download title"?


----------



## Sanandraous (Mar 6, 2022)

Is there a line anywhere in this code that I can adjust it to add multiple spaces after the artist name that is posted to the artist.txt file so that the displayed text in OBS will have a space between the artist name and song as it continuously scrolls?

Sorry I'm just getting into this and it is a bit overwhelming.


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="en">
<head>
  <meta charset="UTF-8">
  <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
  <title>Zyphen's Now Playing</title>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="SongStyle.css">
  <script src="https://code.jquery.com/jquery-3.5.1.min.js" integrity="sha256-9/aliU8dGd2tb6OSsuzixeV4y/faTqgFtohetphbbj0=" crossorigin="anonymous"></script>
  <script>
    var newSong;
    var newArtist;
    var shown = false;
    function hideText() {
      $("#artist").animate({
        marginLeft: "-100px",
        opacity: 0
      }, 300);
      $("#song").animate({
        marginLeft: "-100px",
        opacity: 0
      }, 300);

      document.getElementById("song").classList.remove("scrolling");
      document.getElementById("artist").classList.remove("scrolling");

    }

    function updateText() {
      document.getElementById("artist").innerHTML = newArtist;
      document.getElementById("song").innerHTML = newSong;
    }

    function showText() {
      if(document.getElementById("artist").clientWidth > 260){
        $("#artist").animate({
          marginLeft: "290px",
          opacity: 1
        }, 300, function() {
          $("#artist").css("margin-left", "7px");
          console.log("changed");
        });
        }
      else{
        $("#artist").animate({
          marginLeft: "7px",
          opacity: 1
        }, 300);}
      if(document.getElementById("song").clientWidth > 260){
        $("#song").animate({
          marginLeft: "290px",
          opacity: 1
        }, 300, function() {
          console.log("lngsong")
          $("#song").css("margin-left", "7px");
        });}
      else {
        $("#song").animate({
        marginLeft: "7px",
        opacity: 1
      }, 300);}

      if(document.getElementById("song").clientWidth > 260) setTimeout(function(){document.getElementById("song").classList.add("scrolling");}, 300);
      if(document.getElementById("artist").clientWidth > 260) setTimeout(function(){document.getElementById("artist").classList.add("scrolling");}, 300);
      console.log(document.getElementById("song").clientWidth);
    }

    function checkUpdate() {
      $.get("Artist.txt", function(art) {
        newArtist = art.replace(/&/g, "&amp;");
      }).then(
      $.get("Track.txt", function(sng) {
        newSong = sng.replace(/&/g, "&amp;");
      })).then(displayData);

      setTimeout(checkUpdate, 2000);
    }

    function displayData() {
      if(newSong != document.getElementById("song").innerHTML) {
        if(newSong.length > 1 && !shown) {
          $("#bigdiv").animate({
            marginLeft: "0px",
          }, 500)
          shown = true;
        }
        if(newSong.length < 1 && shown) {
          $("#bigdiv").animate({
            marginLeft: "-500px",
          }, 500)
          shown = false;
        }
        console.log("New song, old song: " + document.getElementById("song").innerHTML + " new song: " + newSong);
        hideText();
        setTimeout(updateText, 300);
        setTimeout(showText, 400);
        var imgpath = "Artwork.png?t=" + newSong + newArtist;
        document.getElementById("image").setAttribute("src", imgpath);
        $("#image2").fadeOut(500, function(){
          document.getElementById("image2").setAttribute("src", imgpath);
          $("#image2").show();
        });
      }
    }

    $(document).ready(checkUpdate);
  </script>
</head>
<body>
  <div id=bigdiv>
    <img id=image>
    <img id=image2 src="Artwork.png">
    <div id=smalldiv>
      <p id=artist></p>
      <br>
      <p id=song></p>
    </div>
  </div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## universallp (Mar 9, 2022)

Sanandraous said:


> Is there a line anywhere in this code that I can adjust it to add multiple spaces after the artist name that is posted to the artist.txt file so that the displayed text in OBS will have a space between the artist name and song as it continuously scrolls?
> 
> Sorry I'm just getting into this and it is a bit overwhelming.
> 
> ...


This isn't my code. I don't know where you got it from but you should ask whoever wrote it.


----------



## ExoFury (Mar 10, 2022)

I cannot get your browser widget to work on windows :(

http://localhost:1608/ receives data, I see title and cover changing there




But file:///C:/Program%20Files/obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/tuna/widget.html just stays static with text "Title" and "Artist" and the progress bar at half both in OBS and in browser ( I presume it should work and can preview it directly in browser too, no? )





While I know html and css but I suck at javascript and have no idea why it does not fetch the data.


----------



## universallp (Mar 10, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> I cannot get your browser widget to work on windows :(
> 
> http://localhost:1608/ receives data, I see title and cover changing there
> View attachment 81536
> ...


Open the console (F12 > Console) and see what it says


----------



## ExoFury (Mar 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> Open the console (F12 > Console) and see what it says



Initially is empty, both on Firefox and Chrome, When I activate XHR I get this: 











Also, as an extra info, the placeholder is fetched and applied as I changed it with a transparent one as it can be seen in the screenshots.


----------



## ExoFury (Mar 11, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> Initially is empty, both on Firefox and Chrome, When I activate XHR I get this:
> 
> Also, as an extra info, the placeholder is fetched and applied as I changed it with a transparent one as it can be seen in the screenshots.



Oh... I found out something. Most of my media was .mkv and today I threw in an .mp4 into the playlist and for that one it seems to be kinda working. Any idea why it does not work for .mkv files (using VLC Video Source) ?

Also, I said "kinda" because the cover is not showing in OBS widget, while in browser it shows fine:


----------



## ExoFury (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm so sorry for the consecutive replies but as I can't seem to be able to edit or delete my previous posts I want to keep you updated on what I discovered:

1. I was wrong with the .mkv and .mp4
It turns our that it was the fact that the "Artist" meta was missing from the files and the /mp4 file had that one. After I added that value to a .mkv file that was previously not working, that one worked too. So i solved this mystery: file meta must have both title and artist for widget to work and update

2. About the cover.. it seems the last update from OBS broke something:


> obs-browser: Not allowed to load local resource: file:///C:/Users/Claudiu/AppData/Roaming/vlc/art/artistalbum/Triskell%20Interactive/Dotemu/art.jpg?0.3054270173054079 (source: http://absolute/C:/Program Files/obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/tuna/widget.html:0)



As I looked it up, it turns out that file:/// is no longer supported and managed to "fix" it by changing this line in your widget's js:

```
document.getElementById('cover').src = data['cover_url'].replace("file://", "http://absolute") + '?' + Math.random();
```

This "fix" makes the cover no longer work in browsers but seems to work in OBS just fine. Tho, i think it would be a healthier js if you could, maybe for next update, make the json return the cover url with http://absolute instead of file:// so that replace is not needed. 

3. After playing around some more, I noticed the json does not provide 2 metadata values which Tuna can output as text files (track number and disc number). Could those be added to the json too? :D I actually need 2 more values to add to my widget regardless of which of these are but mentioned those 2 since they already can be exported as txt
Or.. is there a way I could edit the json to include those values too, considering I have limited coding abilities ^^


----------



## universallp (Mar 11, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> Or.. is there a way I could edit the json to include those values too, considering I have limited coding abilities ^^


Nah it has to be changed in the plugin


----------



## MoumouDesPoils (Mar 26, 2022)

Hello,
I have a problem with the html widget, with Spotify.

It works perfectly, but it updates every 20 seconds or so. As a result, the progress bar and the remaining time are never up to date...

When I open the browser source, even if I spam the cache refresh button (or if I spam F5 when I open the .html in my internet browser), it doesn't update. So I have the impression that it is the .html file which is not "modified" quickly enough.

Ine the Tuna settings, refresh speed is at 500ms, I tried to change it, but nothing :(

Do you have an idea, please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## MoumouDesPoils (Mar 26, 2022)

MoumouDesPoils said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem with the html widget, with Spotify.
> 
> It works perfectly, but it updates every 20 seconds or so. As a result, the progress bar and the remaining time are never up to date...
> ...



I'm using :
Windows 10 Pro, OBS
OBS 27.2.3 (64 bits)
Tuna v1.6.1.
Spotify pour Windows : 1.1.81.604.gccacfc8c


----------



## Giodinho (Mar 27, 2022)

MoumouDesPoils said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem with the html widget, with Spotify.
> 
> It works perfectly, but it updates every 20 seconds or so. As a result, the progress bar and the remaining time are never up to date...
> ...



I've got the exact same issue.. However I just use the standard .txt method... It takes 30 seconds to refresh, and then it stays refreshing for 3 seconds and then it waits another 30 secs.. It's really annoying, other than that it's an amazing plugin


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2022)

MoumouDesPoils said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem with the html widget, with Spotify.
> 
> It works perfectly, but it updates every 20 seconds or so. As a result, the progress bar and the remaining time are never up to date...
> ...





MoumouDesPoils said:


> I'm using :
> Windows 10 Pro, OBS
> OBS 27.2.3 (64 bits)
> Tuna v1.6.1.
> ...


You have to use your own API Credentials because Spotify sometimes limits the requests if there are too many:


----------



## Giodinho (Mar 27, 2022)

universallp said:


> You have to use your own API Credentials because Spotify sometimes limits the requests if there are too many:



I tried to do this, but I cannot fill in my Spotify Client ID manually in the Tuna Settings, there is no option for this...


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2022)

Giodinho said:


> I tried to do this, but I cannot fill in my Spotify Client ID manually in the Tuna Settings, there is no option for this...


Then your version is (very) outdated.


----------



## MediumRareRen (Mar 29, 2022)

Okay, so setting Tuna up and for some reason- its picking up the song album cover- but not the title or artist text (just keeps coming up with 'The provided data is incorrect. Make sure the format isnt empty and the path is valid')


----------



## universallp (Mar 29, 2022)

MediumRareRen said:


> Okay, so setting Tuna up and for some reason- its picking up the song album cover- but not the title or artist text (just keeps coming up with 'The provided data is incorrect. Make sure the format isnt empty and the path is valid')


I need the full obs studio log. Also what music source are you using? Is the path actually valid?


----------



## DaftLeech (Mar 30, 2022)

It seems like last.fm removed the "nowplaying='true'" attribute from their JSON response for "getrecenttracks" (Even so the API Docs still say so). So that the status on the local webserver response stays at "unknown" and the tuna outputs won't get updated.


----------



## NightSkyFlyHigh (Apr 9, 2022)

Having a confusing issue with VLC support, the log says

`[FONT=Courier New]09:33:42.674: [tuna] Loading v1.6.1 build time 2021.09.20 18:56
09:33:42.818: [tuna] Loaded 0 outputs
09:33:42.837: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled[/FONT]`

I reinstalled VLC just to be sure but I'm still getting the same issue. OBS itself can pick up VLC as a source, but not Tuna. I already have the dropdown in Basics set to VLC.

If it helps, my OBS version is 27.1.3 and my VLC version is 3.0.16.


----------



## universallp (Apr 10, 2022)

NightSkyFlyHigh said:


> `09:33:42.837: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled`


This is a message from obs telling you that it can't find the VLC installation. Log entries from tuna are marked with [tuna].


----------



## CGagn25 (Apr 23, 2022)

Thank tou very much! Been using this plugin for a while, so useful please keep it up!


----------



## Gadgez (Apr 25, 2022)

universallp said:


> This is a message from obs telling you that it can't find the VLC installation. Log entries from tuna are marked with [tuna].


And how might one fix that?


----------



## universallp (Apr 25, 2022)

Gadgez said:


> And how might one fix that?


Install VLC I guess. If it's already installed I can't really help you that part is up to obs


----------



## EGOROVNAGAMES (Apr 26, 2022)

Doesn't work with Yandex Music

Refused to connect to '<URL>' because it violates the following Content Security Policy directive


----------



## Gadgez (Apr 26, 2022)

universallp said:


> Install VLC I guess. If it's already installed I can't really help you that part is up to obs


I guess I'll have to try reinstalling it, will check if updating it works via like... "refreshing" it or whatever, I'm above the minimum required version.
They're also both installed to the same drive, so I'm not sure why it would be having an issue. Is there a chance of being able to add a "specify path" option or something in future to show it where VLC is if it can't find it?


----------



## universallp (Apr 26, 2022)

Gadgez said:


> I guess I'll have to try reinstalling it, will check if updating it works via like... "refreshing" it or whatever, I'm above the minimum required version.
> They're also both installed to the same drive, so I'm not sure why it would be having an issue. Is there a chance of being able to add a "specify path" option or something in future to show it where VLC is if it can't find it?


As I said locating VLC is up to obs, tuna has no part in it so I can't add any option for the VLC path. OBS gets the path from the registry which should be set during the installation. I assume you're using the official VLC version from https://www.videolan.org/vlc/ and not anything else? I heard that there are some other versions that will not work (and shouldn't be used).


----------



## 2DWizard (May 7, 2022)

I followed the video instructions to a T, but I cannot for the life of me figure out why the album art doesn't pull from the music files I'm playing. The art is embedded into the files and everything, but it still shows up as the placeholder image.


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

2DWizard said:


> I followed the video instructions to a T, but I cannot for the life of me figure out why the album art doesn't pull from the music files I'm playing. The art is embedded into the files and everything, but it still shows up as the placeholder image.


Can you upload one of the files with which it doesn't work?


----------



## 2DWizard (May 7, 2022)

universallp said:


> Can you upload one of the files with which it doesn't work?


Not directly, but here's a Google Drive link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-nnpDV9y2XAPX3YjazMQYagB6gLLFnLo/view?usp=sharing


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

2DWizard said:


> Not directly, but here's a Google Drive link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-nnpDV9y2XAPX3YjazMQYagB6gLLFnLo/view?usp=sharing


That file works just fine for me. Can you post your entire obs studio log and tell me what you're using to play the file?


----------



## 2DWizard (May 7, 2022)

universallp said:


> That file works just fine for me. Can you post your entire obs studio log and tell me what you're using to play the file?


I'm primarily using MusicBee, but I get the same results from VLC.


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

2DWizard said:


> I'm primarily using MusicBee, but I get the same results from VLC.


VLC as in VLC Player or the VLC source? Musicbee definitely won't work as it's not a supported player, neither is VLC, only the builtin VLC source supports covers.


----------



## 2DWizard (May 7, 2022)

universallp said:


> VLC as in VLC Player or the VLC source? Musicbee definitely won't work as it's not a supported player, neither is VLC, only the builtin VLC source supports covers.


Both the standalone player and as a source in OBS.


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Added cover download option



> If enabled tuna will download missing covers from itunes.apple.com



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

2DWizard said:


> Both the standalone player and as a source in OBS.


The VLC Source works just fine for me so it must be something on your end. Anyway you can try the latest version and enable the download cover option


----------



## RicohLA (May 7, 2022)

Hi.
I couldn't get the album cover right for VLC Source. I did as instructed in the video also injected the album covers inside the mp3s and wavs. But Tuna couldn't just detect and use the embedded cover art inside the mp3/wavs. Here's some screenshots of my configurations and I also attached log files. It seems like obs/tuna is struggling on something related to audio (based on the log). Please help me, thank you for your time!


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> Hi.
> I couldn't get the album cover right for VLC Source. I did as instructed in the video also injected the album covers inside the mp3s and wavs. But Tuna couldn't just detect and use the embedded cover art inside the mp3/wavs. Here's some screenshots of my configurations and I also attached log files. It seems like obs/tuna is struggling on something related to audio (based on the log). Please help me, thank you for your time!


Try updating to the latest version


----------



## 2DWizard (May 7, 2022)

universallp said:


> The VLC Source works just fine for me so it must be something on your end. Anyway you can try the latest version and enable the download cover option
> 
> View attachment 83289


I figured out my problem; It doesn't pull album art from the music file if it's located on a different disk. My music was on C: and I had Tuna writing the album art to a folder in E:

Cheers for the update, though! I can say that it works after some testing.


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2022)

2DWizard said:


> I figured out my problem; It doesn't pull album art from the music file if it's located on a different disk. My music was on C: and I had Tuna writing the album art to a folder in E:


That's strange. I'll try looking into it at some point.


----------



## RicohLA (May 8, 2022)

universallp said:


> Try updating to the latest version


Updated to the latest version (on download page), same configuration as previous, still no luck. Doesn't it supposed to load from the embedded cover art inside the mp3 file right?


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> Updated to the latest version (on download page), same configuration as previous, still no luck. Doesn't it supposed to load from the embedded cover art inside the mp3 file right?


Are the files on another hard drive?


----------



## RicohLA (May 8, 2022)

universallp said:


> Are the files on another hard drive?


hmm what do you mean? 
I think the files and the obs are in the same drive, I stored all programs on second internal drive that has no windows os in it. So to clarify, the obs program, obs overlays and music are in the same drive indeed.


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> hmm what do you mean?
> I think the files and the obs are in the same drive, I stored all programs on second internal drive that has no windows os in it. So to clarify, the obs program, obs overlays and music are in the same drive indeed.


No I mean if the music files are on a hard drive that isn't C:\, that seems to be causing issues apparently.


----------



## RicohLA (May 8, 2022)

universallp said:


> No I mean if the music files are on a hard drive that isn't C:\, that seems to be causing issues apparently.


that's odd. What could've caused this? Is it the writing permission? ;(


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> that's odd. What could've caused this? Is it the writing permission? ;(


I don't know, I'll look into it


----------



## RicohLA (May 8, 2022)

universallp said:


> I don't know, I'll look into it


Quick update: I tried to use the C:\ directory, still no luck.


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> Quick update: I tried to use the C:\ directory, still no luck.


Well then I have no clue sorry


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> I'm so sorry for the consecutive replies but as I can't seem to be able to edit or delete my previous posts I want to keep you updated on what I discovered:
> 
> 1. I was wrong with the .mkv and .mp4
> It turns our that it was the fact that the "Artist" meta was missing from the files and the /mp4 file had that one. After I added that value to a .mkv file that was previously not working, that one worked too. So i solved this mystery: file meta must have both title and artist for widget to work and update
> ...


I just checked and the disk/track number already works, whatever source you're using just has to actually provide that metadata.


----------



## RicohLA (May 9, 2022)

universallp said:


> I just checked and the disk/track number already works, whatever source you're using just has to actually provide that metadata.


hmm, strange. Anyway, how about we do some tests. I can send you the modified/embedded mp3 so you can analyze the mp3 file to see if there's anything missing. I used mp3tag to embed the cover art to the file. Can we do that?


----------



## universallp (May 9, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> hmm, strange. Anyway, how about we do some tests. I can send you the modified/embedded mp3 so you can analyze the mp3 file to see if there's anything missing. I used mp3tag to embed the cover art to the file. Can we do that?


sure


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (May 9, 2022)

So I currently use foonowplaying to do the same exact thing youre doing but its only for foobar2000. I don't ever plan on using any other music player but I was wondering about the album image source.
1. Do we have to put the album cover images into a separate folder?
2. How does the program find the cover images, how do you set that up exactly?
I have literally terabytes worth of music and covers and stuff and it would take me weeks to move all cover images to a separate folder.


----------



## universallp (May 9, 2022)

Nocturnal Lunacy said:


> So I currently use foonowplaying to do the same exact thing youre doing but its only for foobar2000. I don't ever plan on using any other music player but I was wondering about the album image source.
> 1. Do we have to put the album cover images into a separate folder?
> 2. How does the program find the cover images, how do you set that up exactly?
> I have literally terabytes worth of music and covers and stuff and it would take me weeks to move all cover images to a separate folder.



The covers should either be embedded or in the same folder as the song they belong to
That depends on what source you select
VLC Source
libVLC retrieves the cover and caches it in a local folder from which tuna grabs it

Spotify
The API provides the cover as a download

Web browser script
The script extracts the image link from the website

MPD
MPD provides the path of the file that is currently playing then tuna will first
Try to extract the cover from the file if it is embedded into the mp3/flac/etc.
Look for an image file in the same folder that contains the word "cover", if that isn't found it'll
Use the largest image file in the same folder



Finally if no cover could be found regardless of what source is used tuna will search itunes.apple.com using the artist and album name of the currently playing song and download the resulting cover. This will only be done if the corresponding option is enabled.


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (May 10, 2022)

universallp said:


> The covers should either be embedded or in the same folder as the song they belong to
> That depends on what source you select
> VLC Source
> libVLC retrieves the cover and caches it in a local folder from which tuna grabs it
> ...


Okay, Now I wish I actually embedded the album covers to the files when using mp3tag. Got lazy with it. lol.


----------



## RicohLA (May 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> sure


Okay. Here's one of *the song.*


----------



## universallp (May 11, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> Okay. Here's one of *the song.*


Works just fine here:


----------



## RicohLA (May 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> Works just fine here:
> View attachment 83381


Okay this is strange 
How exactly you set up the configuration? I might be missing something here especially on the cover.png


----------



## universallp (May 11, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> Okay this is strange
> How exactly you set up the configuration? I might be missing something here especially on the cover.png


Exactly as described here
General setup:




VLC Source configuration:

Click on "Tools" at the top of the obs window
Select "Tuna settings"
Select "VLC" as the music source
Select the "VLC" tab
(Click refresh if your source doesn't show up)
Select the scene from the drop-down menu
Select the VLC source from the drop-down menu
Click add
You're done


----------



## RicohLA (May 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> Exactly as described here
> General setup:
> 
> 
> ...


How about the image cover? is there anything I should do? (I'll send my screen recording in advance, while waiting)


----------



## universallp (May 11, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> How about the image cover? is there anything I should do? (I'll send my screen recording in advance, while waiting)


The cover is just an image source pointed at the cover.png file which is located at the path shown in the tuna config dialog.


----------



## RicohLA (May 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> The cover is just an image source pointed at the cover.png file which is located at the path shown in the tuna config dialog.


Like this right? I've selected the source path to the cover-album.png (same as in the tuna config), but nothing change. Same music file that was sent to you.


----------



## universallp (May 11, 2022)

RicohLA said:


> Like this right? I've selected the source path to the cover-album.png (same as in the tuna config), but nothing change. Same music file that was sent to you.


Why did you disable the "Try downloading cover" option?


----------



## RicohLA (May 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> Why did you disable the "Try downloading cover" option?


Hol' up....
Oh, it works XD!
Gosh, I disabled it because at first it didn't work. But as soon as I press Stop and then Start (restarting tuna), it works. Doesn't it supposed to appear automatically?

Sorry this is my first time trying to use the album art cover. But I'll keep an eye out if it acting strange as I'm still testing this one on my updated scene setups. Thank you for your assistance though. I knew that I missed something. Cheers!


----------



## mars. (May 11, 2022)

Hey!
Sadly but web browser not work for me. (I was use Yandex Music). Script for monkey intalled, plugins for obs too :/
Idk, mb you will add Yandex Music app in "Source Song"? That would be great.


----------



## mars. (May 11, 2022)

*I didn't have time to add in previous message*

For now have to use scrobbling last.fm with YaMusic integration. And I use login only by nickname, because if I use Custom API OBS just stuck.


----------



## Takeshino (May 13, 2022)

I'm trying to set up tuna up for a music player screen and there are 3 things that I'd be very glad to have:

1. Looks like Tuna just looks for art for the album as a whole, and ignores any art that is different within that "album", and since I have hundreds of songs under a "Covers" album with a lot of unique covers, I end up having one cover per artist/artist combo. Would be great if there was an option to grab exactly what is embedded in the song.
2. It doesn't look like there's "composer" tag support? I tried %c but nothing happened.
3. An option to keep the tags and art when it's paused. Since I want to be using it like a music player, I'd like to have the option to pause as well.

I'd be really grateful if you consider these.


----------



## TotallyNotAnElk (May 15, 2022)

Every time I launch OBS, I'm logged out of spotify :( it only takes a minute to re-add it, but it's a pain having to remember to do that. Definitely feels like a bug


----------



## ExoFury (May 17, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> I'm so sorry for the consecutive replies but as I can't seem to be able to edit or delete my previous posts I want to keep you updated on what I discovered:
> 
> 1. I was wrong with the .mkv and .mp4
> It turns our that it was the fact that the "Artist" meta was missing from the files and the /mp4 file had that one. After I added that value to a .mkv file that was previously not working, that one worked too. So i solved this mystery: file meta must have both title and artist for widget to work and update
> ...





universallp said:


> I just checked and the disk/track number already works, whatever source you're using just has to actually provide that metadata.



My bad. It does seem to work, yes, as I was testing with letters instead of numerical values. When I tried again and used numerical values I got the output both in the text file and in the json.

So I'm stuck again since I need to output 2 extra tags using letters :))

These ones I got working fine: %t, %m, %r, %a
And I need 6 tags in total using letters text
I've tried playing with the Song label (%b) but the values I put in Mp3tag do not seem to work for that one. Besides all the tags set up in the screenshot I also added custom metadata fields such as "SONGLABEL", "SONG LABEL" and "LABEL" and %b does not seem to output those either.
And I might have forgot to mention, I am using the VLC source.

Think we could soon have any 2 of the tags I marked with "TEST" in the screenshot as text file and json output in tuna (genre, comment, album artist, composer)? :D





Thank you for your replies and support!


----------



## universallp (May 18, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> My bad. It does seem to work, yes, as I was testing with letters instead of numerical values. When I tried again and used numerical values I got the output both in the text file and in the json.
> 
> So I'm stuck again since I need to output 2 extra tags using letters :))
> 
> ...


The VLC source doesn't really support the song label, it should actually even show that when you try to use an unsupported option, but that's an issue on my end.

```
VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "artist", libvlc_meta_Artist)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "genre", libvlc_meta_Genre)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "copyright", libvlc_meta_Copyright)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "album", libvlc_meta_Album)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "track_number", libvlc_meta_TrackNumber)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "description", libvlc_meta_Description)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "rating", libvlc_meta_Rating)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "date", libvlc_meta_Date)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "setting", libvlc_meta_Setting)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "url", libvlc_meta_URL)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "language", libvlc_meta_Language)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "now_playing", libvlc_meta_NowPlaying)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "publisher", libvlc_meta_Publisher)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "encoded_by", libvlc_meta_EncodedBy)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "artwork_url", libvlc_meta_ArtworkURL)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "track_id", libvlc_meta_TrackID)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "track_total", libvlc_meta_TrackTotal)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "director", libvlc_meta_Director)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "season", libvlc_meta_Season)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "episode", libvlc_meta_Episode)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "show_name", libvlc_meta_ShowName)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "actors", libvlc_meta_Actors)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "album_artist", libvlc_meta_AlbumArtist)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "disc_number", libvlc_meta_DiscNumber)
    VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "disc_total", libvlc_meta_DiscTotal)
```
These are all the tags that the VLC source can support, though Tuna does not fetch all of them currently. The data for label is fetched from the publisher tag, since that's the closest one that I could find.


----------



## ExoFury (May 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> The VLC source doesn't really support the song label, it should actually even show that when you try to use an unsupported option, but that's an issue on my end.
> 
> ```
> VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "artist", libvlc_meta_Artist)
> ...



Tried setting a publisher tag just to see if by any chance that would work but as I expected, it did not :D

Anyway, think we could have more from the tags you mentioned as supported by VLC fetched by Tuna and output as text and json?
For myself, I think I could work with AlbumArtist, Description and URL. If these were to be included I think it would be great :D
*I was thinking of Genre too but from what I learned, there are certain predefined values that VLC supports


----------



## universallp (May 19, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> Tried setting a publisher tag just to see if by any chance that would work but as I expected, it did not :D
> 
> Anyway, think we could have more from the tags you mentioned as supported by VLC fetched by Tuna and output as text and json?
> For myself, I think I could work with AlbumArtist, Description and URL. If these were to be included I think it would be great :D
> *I was thinking of Genre too but from what I learned, there are certain predefined values that VLC supports


It does work, as I said I don't know what VLC means by "publisher". If you save it in VLC you'll see what it actually gets saved as:



"Publisher" apparently gets saved as Organization. I can add the other format options, but I'm running out of letters so I will most likely have to change how the formatting works first.


----------



## ExoFury (May 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> It does work, as I said I don't know what VLC means by "publisher". If you save it in VLC you'll see what it actually gets saved as:
> View attachment 83562
> "Publisher" apparently gets saved as Organization. I can add the other format options, but I'm running out of letters so I will most likely have to change how the formatting works first.



I'm still unable to find the correct field using Mp3tag.. used the label, the publisher, the organization (as described in the Vorbis documentation) tags and I don't get that field written in VLC's media information :))
What are you using in the first picture to write in the Organization field? Or better yet, can you provide the file you worked on so I can see how Mp3tag labels that field?

Meanwhile, that comment field which you have there as example is exactly what I need for my project if Tuna could output it :D Would be lovely if you could make the changes to support the extra format options ^^

And another thing, do you have any PayPal or something like Ko-Fi for donations? I don't really have any crypto wallets and since its my second plugin I'm using from you I though I should properly thank :D


----------



## universallp (May 19, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> I'm still unable to find the correct field using Mp3tag.. used the label, the publisher, the organization (as described in the Vorbis documentation) tags and I don't get that field written in VLC's media information :))
> What are you using in the first picture to write in the Organization field? Or better yet, can you provide the file you worked on so I can see how Mp3tag labels that field?


I just wrote "This works" into the publisher field in the VLC dialog and then clicked "Save"



But it works just as well with kid3 for me. I attached the file, it doesn't contain any audio but the label tag does work with it for me.



ExoFury said:


> Meanwhile, that comment field which you have there as example is exactly what I need for my project if Tuna could output it :D Would be lovely if you could make the changes to support the extra format options ^^


Should be possible, but as I said I'm running out of letters for format options so I'd want to change how that works first.


ExoFury said:


> And another thing, do you have any PayPal or something like Ko-Fi for donations? I don't really have any crypto wallets and since its my second plugin I'm using from you I though I should properly thank :D


I used to, but I dislike paypal and the fact that it hands out private information for donations so that's currently the only way to donate. I appreciate the gesture, though.


----------



## ExoFury (May 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> I just wrote "This works" into the publisher field in the VLC dialog and then clicked "Save"
> But it works just as well with kid3 for me. I attached the file, it doesn't contain any audio but the label tag does work with it for me.


Playing around a bit more, searching vlc forums and also using kid3 I finally figured it out. It appears that I cannot write to that field for Mp4 files, which I use, regardless of how mp3tag, kid3 or vlc sees it. And also that is why the save in vlc did not work for me on that field and if I change another tag, it works.



universallp said:


> Should be possible, but as I said I'm running out of letters for format options so I'd want to change how that works first.



I guess I'll have to wait for this then. I've noticed that the comment and composer tags seem to work for most audio and video files while for genre and description I'm not completly sure. And most of the others work differently for each type of file.



universallp said:


> I used to, but I dislike paypal and the fact that it hands out private information for donations so that's currently the only way to donate. I appreciate the gesture, though.



I feel you! I'm not very fond of PayPal myself but I guess I still use it when there are no other options... You could go for a Ko-Fi account or something similar, maybe a patreon? Cheers!


----------



## universallp (May 19, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> I feel you! I'm not very fond of PayPal myself but I guess I still use it when there are no other options... You could go for a Ko-Fi account or something similar, maybe a patreon? Cheers!


Ko-fi just uses paypal so it's basically the same. Patreon would work I guess, but it's more for earning money than for donations. I just want something where people can make one time donations without any fees.


----------



## Takeshino (May 21, 2022)

universallp said:


> The VLC source doesn't really support the song label, it should actually even show that when you try to use an unsupported option, but that's an issue on my end.
> 
> ```
> VLC_META(media, cd, data_id, "artist", libvlc_meta_Artist)
> ...


So to that means getting a composer tab isn't even possible through this... Is the album art thing under a similar limitation then?


----------



## universallp (May 23, 2022)

Takeshino said:


> So to that means getting a composer tab isn't even possible through this... Is the album art thing under a similar limitation then?


What limitation should the album art have?


----------



## universallp (May 24, 2022)

I've got the basic rework for the formatting done. The options can now also be translated.


----------



## Takeshino (May 24, 2022)

universallp said:


> What limitation should the album art have?


It's just that it looks like that instead of grabbing the image from the song that is playing directly, the album + artist combo takes priority. So in other words, if I have a 500-strong album "1" with artists "A" to "Z", where every unique song has its own image embedded, I'd have the same image for every song under "1, A" etc. One of these combos has over 200 songs for example (cover artists), and it all ends up being whatever cover was loaded first.

Writing it this way you could say that I don't want it to act like an "Album art", but as "Song art" instead.


----------



## universallp (May 24, 2022)

Takeshino said:


> It's just that it looks like that instead of grabbing the image from the song that is playing directly, the album + artist combo takes priority. So in other words, if I have a 500-strong album "1" with artists "A" to "Z", where every unique song has its own image embedded, I'd have the same image for every song under "1, A" etc. One of these combos has over 200 songs for example (cover artists), and it all ends up being whatever cover was loaded first.
> 
> Writing it this way you could say that I don't want it to act like an "Album art", but as "Song art" instead.


If you're talking about the VLC source then that's out of my control. VLC caches the album art and then hands the file path to the cover to tuna.


----------



## universallp (Jun 10, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Format refactor



> Completely overhauled the formatting system. Now uses full variable
> names like {title} or {TITLE}. Added extra options for VLC since VLC
> apparently uses a bunch of custom metadata types.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 11, 2022)

Man you are awesome!!
With the new update I managed to get all the data i needed in the widget and a text file. In case you wanna know, this is what I did:







Thank you so much for all the support and involvement in developing this plugin! When I go live with my project I will credit the plugin :D


----------



## universallp (Jun 11, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> Man you are awesome!!
> With the new update I managed to get all the data i needed in the widget and a text file. In case you wanna know, this is what I did:
> 
> View attachment 84098View attachment 84099
> ...


That's pretty cool, do you stream game trailers?


----------



## Emulanoob (Jun 11, 2022)

Is Tuna compatible with "Aimp Player"? Saw alot of support in many players but searching in discussion didn't found anyone using Aimp like me! Would like to know if there's any possibility to support it or if works properly with it. Already tried using most various players with voicemeeter to solve the issues about songs in vod and found it in the Aimp the best support to make it works. Now really would like to find a good plugin to show the current song playing during live to viewers, found a temporary "workaround" but it leaves a great deal to be desired. Really would like to know about Tuna to solve my issues, thanks in advance!


----------



## universallp (Jun 11, 2022)

Emulanoob said:


> Is Tuna compatible with "Aimp Player"? Saw alot of support in many players but searching in discussion didn't found anyone using Aimp like me! Would like to know if there's any possibility to support it or if works properly with it. Already tried using most various players with voicemeeter to solve the issues about songs in vod and found it in the Aimp the best support to make it works. Now really would like to find a good plugin to show the current song playing during live to viewers, found a temporary "workaround" but it leaves a great deal to be desired. Really would like to know about Tuna to solve my issues, thanks in advance!


AIMP isn't supported, but AIMP allows plugins to do what tuna does, e.g. https://www.aimp.ru/?do=catalog&rec_id=358.


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> That's pretty cool, do you stream game trailers?



Yes but not so much currently, just testing mostly. For the end project I wanna make it a 24/7 stream but still need to find a way to print the link in the text file on the stream chat (and print again everytime it changes/for each trailer) :D


----------



## MySmile (Jun 12, 2022)

Hello, everyone!
Can't understand where the problem, I used 'Web Browser' source, with YouTube it's work, but cover img don't show up. Script work well here, and in Request img url shows clearly.  





And with Yandex Music, it's stucked at string 50 and 132 which is:
50: xhr.send(JSON.stringify({data,hostname:window.location.hostname,date:Date.now()}));
132: post({ cover, title, artists, status, progress, duration, album_url });

The error is:
userscript.html?name=Tuna%2520browser%2520script.user.js&id=6dbfcb2d-c038-4e81-8a3a-bacf6390b403:50 Refused to connect to 'http://localhost:1608/' because it violates the following Content Security Policy directive: "connect-src 'self' music.yandex.ru yastatic.net mc.yandex.ru mc.yandex.ru mc.admetrica.ru *.strm.yandex.net mc.yandex.md 'self' blob: an.yandex.ru strm.yandex.ru *.strm.yandex.net verify.yandex.ru *.verify.yandex.ru mc.yandex.ru yandex.st yastatic.net matchid.adfox.yandex.ru adfox.yandex.ru ads.adfox.ru ads6.adfox.ru jstracer.yandex.ru yastat.net yandex.ru tps.doubleverify.com pixel.adsafeprotected.com amc.yandex.ru *.music.qa.yandex.ru *.music.yandex.ru *.yandex.net *.mt.yandex.ru api.passport.yandex.ru passport.yandex.ru content.adfox.ru an.yandex.ru ydx.iframe.tvzavr.ru wss://push.yandex.ru wss://push-sandbox.yandex.ru wss://ws-api.music.yandex.net yandex.st matchid.adfox.yandex.ru adfox.yandex.ru ads.adfox.ru ads6.adfox.ru jstracer.yandex.ru yastat.net yandex.ru epislon.ru strm.yandex.ru www.gstatic.com".


----------



## frankiesimon (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you so much for this plugin, it's really great. Will there be a 1.7.0 .pkg release for MacOS? I could only get 1.6.0 from the GitHub page and the forum doesn't have it. Right now Spotify album covers don't seem to be picked up even though the token appears to be received correctly - but I'm not on the latest version so it's probably best to upgrade not to check it.

Also - I was wondering if there's a way to disable the placeholder image somehow. I would like to see downloaded cover art when there is anything that isn't a placeholder but to see nothing instead of the placeholder image. Is it stored somewhere where I can replace it with an empty image?


----------



## universallp (Jun 14, 2022)

MySmile said:


> Hello, everyone!
> Can't understand where the problem, I used 'Web Browser' source, with YouTube it's work, but cover img don't show up. Script work well here, and in Request img url shows clearly.  View attachment 84124View attachment 84125
> 
> And with Yandex Music, it's stucked at string 50 and 132 which is:
> ...


I've fixed the issue with the cover on youtube and will make a release. I don't have yandex music so I can't test the issues myself, but from what it looks like the website won't allow the script to connect to the plugin. I don't think there's much you can do about that, but web development is not really my expertise.


frankiesimon said:


> Thank you so much for this plugin, it's really great. Will there be a 1.7.0 .pkg release for MacOS? I could only get 1.6.0 from the GitHub page and the forum doesn't have it. Right now Spotify album covers don't seem to be picked up even though the token appears to be received correctly - but I'm not on the latest version so it's probably best to upgrade not to check it.


macOS isn't supported anymore and hasn't been for quite some time. If Apple didn't make it so difficult I'd maybe consider it again but as it stands now I don't intend on supporting macOS anymore.


frankiesimon said:


> Also - I was wondering if there's a way to disable the placeholder image somehow. I would like to see downloaded cover art when there is anything that isn't a placeholder but to see nothing instead of the placeholder image. Is it stored somewhere where I can replace it with an empty image?


*How do I change the placeholder cover?*
The placeholder image is saved under C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna\placeholder.png or ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna/data/placeholder.png. It can be replaced with a transparent png if you don't want anything to show when nothing is playing.


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 15, 2022)

With the new update, I'm having some trouble with loading the covers with the VLC source. While before the update everything worked well, now they randomly don't load and show the placeholder instead. I cannot seem to determine a pattern or reason. OBS log looks fine and so does the JSON console. The cover exported in the song cover path, in most cases, is also the placeholder.

Things I tried and noticed:

- I deleted all cached covers from AppData\Roaming\vlc\art
- After I delete the covers I sometimes get this in OBS log:
20:44:13.503: [tuna] Couldn't fetch file from file:///C:/Users/Claudiu/AppData/Roaming/vlc/art/artistalbum/Big%20Ambitions/Official%20Trailer/art.png to D:/ExoFury/Projects/game trailers and teasers/cover.png.tmp, curl error: Couldn't read a file:// file (37)
- Despite the error above, the cover for that media file loads fine (until it plays again some time after and on a random play time it does not show anymore)
- I mentioned random because on the same file it may load the cover on the first play, load on the next one, fail to load on the third and then load again on the fourth, and so on..
- I noticed that sometimes while the cover is not loaded by the widget it does show up correctly in JSON and song cover path
- If it does the thing above, when I pause then the cover in JSON and song cover path show the placeholder and when I press play again, it changes to the correct cover but it does not refresh in the widget too
- Another thing I noticed is that the more I let the playlist run the more frequent this thing is happening.
- I don't think it is related but I noticed that the setting "Search for missing covers on itunes.apple.com with size" does not save on OBS exit. I unchecked and when I opened OBS it was checked again.


----------



## universallp (Jun 15, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> With the new update, I'm having some trouble with loading the covers with the VLC source. While before the update everything worked well, now they randomly don't load and show the placeholder instead. I cannot seem to determine a pattern or reason. OBS log looks fine and so does the JSON console. The cover exported in the song cover path, in most cases, is also the placeholder.
> 
> Things I tried and noticed:
> 
> ...


Can you try the latest nightly build? https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/actions/runs/2495429170
You have to log into github to download it


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 16, 2022)

universallp said:


> Can you try the latest nightly build? https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/actions/runs/2495429170
> You have to log into github to download it



Been playing with it the whole day and got kinda the same result. Works well for a while then after some time covers don't get loaded. The more I let it run, the more often it happens (from once every 30 files to once every 2 files played).

I can confirm the following behavior tho:
- File plays, widget does not have the cover loaded
- JSON and song cover path DO have the correct cover while file is playing tho
- If I pause, those two are replaced with the placeholder
- When I press play, the correct cover is fetched again, but not in the widget
- When file plays and has the placeholder cover, if I refresh the widget then the correct one is displayed
- Considering these, I guess there is a delay in fetching the cover when play starts and while it does fetch it eventually, it does not update
- I've considered doing a JS refresh on the widget but it loads all the values and displays the default ones for a second on each refresh
- It seems to happen more often when its idle and when I surf thru the playlist I find the occurrence very rare 
- Tried setting the refresh rate in Tuna settings to 1000ms and maybe its just a coincidence but it helped for just a while (like 1h and then the covers started not loading again)


----------



## universallp (Jun 17, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> Been playing with it the whole day and got kinda the same result. Works well for a while then after some time covers don't get loaded. The more I let it run, the more often it happens (from once every 30 files to once every 2 files played).
> 
> I can confirm the following behavior tho:
> - File plays, widget does not have the cover loaded
> ...


It seems like the browser widget is caching the album art. Can you try the latest nightly and see if it changes anything. I didn't have any issues anymore, but I didn't test it extensively








						Web server: Do not cache album art · univrsal/tuna@9bb277c
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 17, 2022)

universallp said:


> It seems like the browser widget is caching the album art. Can you try the latest nightly and see if it changes anything. I didn't have any issues anymore, but I didn't test it extensively
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been running it all day. All fine in the beggining then after 1-2h it started doing it. This time I also noticed that sometimes it was the cover from the last media instead of the placeholder but this happened very rarely.
I noticed there was a thing in the widget javascript to prevent caching.. the number string added to cover paths.. shoudn't that prevent the caching? Or that is something else?
I'm starting to think that maybe is something on my end... should I try to rollback to a previous version where I remember it working fine and see how it goes?


----------



## universallp (Jun 17, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> Been running it all day. All fine in the beggining then after 1-2h it started doing it. This time I also noticed that sometimes it was the cover from the last media instead of the placeholder but this happened very rarely.
> I noticed there was a thing in the widget javascript to prevent caching.. the number string added to cover paths.. shoudn't that prevent the caching? Or that is something else?
> I'm starting to think that maybe is something on my end... should I try to rollback to a previous version where I remember it working fine and see how it goes?


Sure, if you're using your own widget you might want to try the one on github I changed some things since the last release


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> Sure, if you're using your own widget you might want to try the one on github I changed some things since the last release



The one in the latest nightly build? I'm actualy using a bit modified widget from the 1.6.1 version i believe. Will try the latest one and see how it goes before trying a rollback


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 18, 2022)

Hello there,
Thanks for this great plugin. But once i'm clicking login so it redirect me and i get this message, 
INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI. Any thoughts?


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> Sure, if you're using your own widget you might want to try the one on github I changed some things since the last release





ExoFury said:


> The one in the latest nightly build? I'm actualy using a bit modified widget from the 1.6.1 version i believe. Will try the latest one and see how it goes before trying a rollback



So.. before trying the widget from the new nightly version, I created a new profile with only one scene and only 2 sources (the widget and the vlc video source) to make sure nothing else interferes and do a clean test. 

Sadly, results are the same. After 1h or so the placeholder image starts to appear instead:





I guess the last thing I can try is to do a Tuna rollback and see how that goes (maybe its not the new version of Tuna but the fact that I added a lot more metadata to the files and the problem exists with old version too)


----------



## universallp (Jun 18, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> Hello there,
> Thanks for this great plugin. But once i'm clicking login so it redirect me and i get this message,
> INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI. Any thoughts?


You'll have to provide more information. Full obs studio log and what you're exactly doing.


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> You'll have to provide more information. Full obs studio log and what you're exactly doing.





			https://obsproject.com/logs/Hym2SVIhn8I1RQTL


----------



## universallp (Jun 18, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/Hym2SVIhn8I1RQTL


Try updating to the lastest version. Also are you using a custom client id and secret for spotify?


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> Try updating to the lastest version. Also are you using a custom client id and secret for spotify?


Updating OBS u mean? How custom, i dont know i just creared app and copied thats all.


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 18, 2022)

I downloaded the latest version of tuna now but its still the same issue


----------



## PaiSand (Jun 19, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> I downloaded the latest version of tuna now but its still the same issue


You didn't set the Redirect URI in spotify developer site for Tuna app. There you must edit settings and change the URI to:




Happend to me too...


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 19, 2022)

I finally think I found a solution to my problem after doing a rollback to 1.6.1:

Testing on the old version I remember there was a thing with the widget where it did display the cover properly in OBS:


 

But it did not in a browser (firefox/chrome):




So after checking for differences in the widget code and the JSON I noticed that the cover path that was fetched was different:




In 1.6.1 cover_url was this:




While in the new version the cover_url is this (and the old path is now cover_path):




Thus I changed the widget JS to fetch the cover_path instead of the cover_url in the new version in order to get the same path as in the old version:




And then I opened your unmodified widget (which uses cover_url) in another tab and waited for the thing to happen. It got to a media file where the vanilla widget with the cover_url fetched the placeholder while my widget with the cover_path fetched the right cover (despite not showing it in the browser but working perfectly in OBS):





Anyway.. while I did find a working solution for me, if you still wanna test and debugg why is not working with the cover_url, I'm up to it :D


----------



## ketzagfx (Jun 19, 2022)

Is there any way to use Deezer with this plugin to show my music on stream?


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2022)

ExoFury said:


> I finally think I found a solution to my problem after doing a rollback to 1.6.1:
> 
> Testing on the old version I remember there was a thing with the widget where it did display the cover properly in OBS:
> View attachment 84275
> ...


I changed it because local files were causing some issues, because of security reasons the browser doesn't have access to them anymore, but apparently using "http://absolute/" still works, so maybe I'll revert that change.


ketzagfx said:


> Is there any way to use Deezer with this plugin to show my music on stream?


You can with the user script








						Tuna - Webbrowser source
					

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/tuna.843/https://github.com/univrsal/tuna




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> I changed it because local files were causing some issues, because of security reasons the browser doesn't have access to them anymore, but apparently using "http://absolute/" still works, so maybe I'll revert that change.



Yeah.. I remember tweaking the JS in the old version with the http://absolute/ to make it work. Its strange how the browsers don't load the cover even with the http://absolute/ added but the OBS Browser source has no problem loading it ^^


----------



## ketzagfx (Jun 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> I changed it because local files were causing some issues, because of security reasons the browser doesn't have access to them anymore, but apparently using "http://absolute/" still works, so maybe I'll revert that change.
> 
> You can with the user script
> 
> ...



doesnt work anymore? its not showing any tracktitles, covers and the song progress isnt right

edit: seems it works if deezer runs in it´s own firefox window.
I didn´t get how to show the coverart?


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2022)

ketzagfx said:


> doesnt work anymore? its not showing any tracktitles, covers and the song progress isnt right
> 
> edit: seems it works if deezer runs in it´s own firefox window.
> I didn´t get how to show the coverart?


You have to update the user script.


----------



## ketzagfx (Jun 19, 2022)

how do I do that? sry im totally new to this

edit: updated it in the tampermonkey dashboard. It says no updates though


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2022)

ketzagfx said:


> how do I do that? sry im totally new to this
> 
> edit: updated it in the tampermonkey dashboard. It says no updates though


Just install it again the same way you installed it the first time: https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/raw/master/deps/tuna_browser.user.js


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 19, 2022)

Hey there, 
I have a stupid question which is where i can find those txt files. I'm setting it up fot spotify so i need to have title,artist txt plus np. I could find only the cover. Any help :)


----------



## ketzagfx (Jun 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> Just install it again the same way you installed it the first time: https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/raw/master/deps/tuna_browser.user.js


wont work, tried it on chrome also
it stops showing the song every couple seconds, too


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> Hey there,
> I have a stupid question which is where i can find those txt files. I'm setting it up fot spotify so i need to have title,artist txt plus np. I could find only the cover. Any help :)


*Where is the song information?*
The information is provided via text and image files, which can be configured in the tuna dialog, under Tools > Tuna settings. To display the information you have to add a text and image source and point them to the text and image file respectively:







ketzagfx said:


> wont work, tried it on chrome also
> it stops showing the song every couple seconds, too


Strange, I'm not sure what the problem is then


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> *Where is the song information?*
> The information is provided via text and image files, which can be configured in the tuna dialog, under Tools > Tuna settings. To display the information you have to add a text and image source and point them to the text and image file respectively:
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry once again but i can't find this directory on my pc :( sorry about my repeatable question


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 19, 2022)

At the meanwhile the cover doesn't show anything. Thanks for your support


----------



## ketzagfx (Jun 19, 2022)

too bad, it seems tuna gathers the information every couple seconds? 
the cover file gets created new every couple seconds, so is the song info, which leads to the problem, that the title is shown for a  couple seconds and is gone again, and so on
It´s like on/off on/off

happens for deezer and soundcloud on firefox and chrome


----------



## ExoFury (Jun 19, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> Im sorry once again but i can't find this directory on my pc :( sorry about my repeatable question


 That is his directory. You cannot find it on your PC. You need to set your own path in the Tuna settings


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2022)

ketzagfx said:


> too bad, it seems tuna gathers the information every couple seconds?
> the cover file gets created new every couple seconds, so is the song info, which leads to the problem, that the title is shown for a  couple seconds and is gone again, and so on
> It´s like on/off on/off
> 
> happens for deezer and soundcloud on firefox and chrome


Tuna only refreshes the data at the configured interval, but the data is kept in between the refreshes.


----------



## ketzagfx (Jun 19, 2022)

yea, I tried several different intervals
its either refreshing every couple milliseconds , every couple seconds or it doesnt shows anything when the interval is too big
I can´t get it to show the track and only refresh until the next track plays

edit: Ok i just found out, there mustnt be any sort of "player" in an open tab in any browser window. I had some paused youtube videos open and these triggered the plugin to refresh again and again.

thanks for your support!!! too bad the covers dont work though


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 19, 2022)

That's why i asked about it. Do i need to create my won. If yes so i did that and i don't get any result even the cover doesn't show anything. 
I would like to get help and get it explained :)


----------



## PaiSand (Jun 20, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> That's why i asked about it. Do i need to create my won. If yes so i did that and i don't get any result even the cover doesn't show anything.
> I would like to get help and get it explained :)


Yes, you have to tell Tuna where you want to store this files. A little common sense. You can use 1 text file or more if you want.
Now link tuna with your player of choice from one of the supported ones. I use Spotify.
Then, in OBS you create a new text source ponting to this file. If you use 2 files, make 2 text sources and so on. Similar with the cover, but use an image source instead.

Now play a song in the player (spotify in my case) and that's all folks. Works perfectly.
This isn't rocket science. It's really basic and easy to use.


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 20, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Yes, you have to tell Tuna where you want to store this files. A little common sense. You can use 1 text file or more if you want.
> Now link tuna with your player of choice from one of the supported ones. I use Spotify.
> Then, in OBS you create a new text source ponting to this file. If you use 2 files, make 2 text sources and so on. Similar with the cover, but use an image source instead.
> 
> ...


I did exactly those steps but i didn't get it to work, i will try again-


----------



## frankiesimon (Jun 20, 2022)

universallp said:


> *How do I change the placeholder cover?*
> The placeholder image is saved under C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna\placeholder.png or ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna/data/placeholder.png. It can be replaced with a transparent png if you don't want anything to show when nothing is playing.


Thank you that was really helpful!


----------



## JohnH (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi just cant the output files to work with VLC the widget works perfectly im using Title and Artist but the txt files don't update


----------



## GenomeSoldier66 (Jun 22, 2022)

I've searched the MusicBee player forums for some help, but MusicBee has a plugin that only allows for creating a text file but it cannot split into multiple text files. I wish there was something I could use, so the only work around I could find was connecting my musicbee to last fm. Anyone else use MusicBee? Could use some inspiration.


----------



## Konaburd (Jun 29, 2022)

I am having an issue where the album art is resizing when the song changes. Is there a way to prevent this??


----------



## PaiSand (Jun 29, 2022)

Konaburd said:


> I am having an issue where the album art is resizing when the song changes. Is there a way to prevent this??


Probably the album cover image have different sizes. Check the settings and make sure the right size is selected for images obtained via iTunes. If you use your own files, then make sure all of this images have the same size.






Not sure if locking the image source will prevent resize, but you can try that too


----------



## universallp (Jun 29, 2022)

Konaburd said:


> I am having an issue where the album art is resizing when the song changes. Is there a way to prevent this??





You need to set the bounding box type to make it always fit within the bounds you set in obs.


----------



## BoScotty (Jun 30, 2022)

BoScotty said:


> hey! I've been using this plugin for quite a while but since getting a new Stream Deck, I now have multiple VLC sources for multiple playlists that I toggle on and off depending on what I want to listen to for my stream.
> 
> However, the refresh button to change the VLC source name seems to not actually function unless I exit the program and return. Only then is when the source changes. is there something I can do about this or await an update? Thanks in advance! Its a great plugin.


S'been a while since I checked in on this thread. Just curious if there's been an update for this since then?


----------



## universallp (Jun 30, 2022)

BoScotty said:


> S'been a while since I checked in on this thread. Just curious if there's been an update for this since then?


You can use multiple sources now and switch between them via hotkeys


----------



## Garbanian (Jul 1, 2022)

Okay I had to do a clean install of Windows and in doing so reset up my OBS and TUNA. I had an older version of tuna previously and now am using 1.7.0. Using Spotify I'm getting the below error ONLY after using it successfully for a little why, pausing or stopping music or restarting OBS. It'll work perfectly fine for hours and everything, but pausing or rebooting obs produces this error.

= 2022.07.01 09:19 =
{
    "error": "invalid_client",
    "error_description": "Invalid client"
}


----------



## BoScotty (Jul 1, 2022)

universallp said:


> You can use multiple sources now and switch between them via hotkeys


Awesome! thanks for the hard work. Forgive me, I'm new to updating plugins on OBS. To use the update, do I just redownload the plugin? Will I lose any previously set up information?


----------



## universallp (Jul 1, 2022)

BoScotty said:


> Awesome! thanks for the hard work. Forgive me, I'm new to updating plugins on OBS. To use the update, do I just redownload the plugin? Will I lose any previously set up information?


Yes, the formatting for outputs changed though, so you'll have to update those when using the new version.


Garbanian said:


> Okay I had to do a clean install of Windows and in doing so reset up my OBS and TUNA. I had an older version of tuna previously and now am using 1.7.0. Using Spotify I'm getting the below error ONLY after using it successfully for a little why, pausing or stopping music or restarting OBS. It'll work perfectly fine for hours and everything, but pausing or rebooting obs produces this error.
> 
> = 2022.07.01 09:19 =
> {
> ...


Please post the entire obs studio log and describe exactly what you're doing. That message should only show up when you log in. All further errors should show up in the obs studio log.


----------



## Garbanian (Jul 4, 2022)

universallp said:


> Please post the entire obs studio log and describe exactly what you're doing. That message should only show up when you log in. All further errors should show up in the obs studio log.



Open OBS
Tools -> Tuna Settings
Open link for auth code under Spotify
Copy paste auth code and request token
Open spotify dev log in, and select "app" made for tuna
Copy/paste client ID/secret.
Apply.
Start Tuna
Apply.
Ok.
Use services till im done with stream/etc
Restart OBS
Tuna no longer shows in anything
Repeat above  but take out client ID/Secret first cause it wont let me open for auth code if it has secret/client in it.


----------



## universallp (Jul 4, 2022)

Garbanian said:


> Open OBS
> Tools -> Tuna Settings
> Open link for auth code under Spotify
> Copy paste auth code and request token
> ...


Sounds to me like you're doing something wrong with the custom secret/id setup.


----------



## Garbanian (Jul 4, 2022)

universallp said:


> Sounds to me like you're doing something wrong with the custom secret/id setup.


How would it work at all though with the secret code/client?
It also worked on my previous set up with no issues and didnt have to redo the set up each time.


----------



## universallp (Jul 5, 2022)

Garbanian said:


> How would it work at all though with the secret code/client?
> It also worked on my previous set up with no issues and didnt have to redo the set up each time.


The order in which you are doing things is wrong. Did you watch the tutorial video on the resource page?


----------



## Skillybelly (Jul 9, 2022)

Hello mate,
No im getting only the cover but no putput data, i did everything as described.


----------



## Garbanian (Jul 11, 2022)

I have, and have gotten it to work in the past without issues. Ive reinstalled all things OBS/Plugins/etc that I use for streaming, and now I have to generate a new code and request token every time I want to use this. Client ID/Secret arent causing issues now, just having to re-click the log in page and generate that code and request token. When I reopen my OBS, it doesn't even have anything input into the Auth Code section.


----------



## universallp (Jul 11, 2022)

Garbanian said:


> I have, and have gotten it to work in the past without issues. Ive reinstalled all things OBS/Plugins/etc that I use for streaming, and now I have to generate a new code and request token every time I want to use this. Client ID/Secret arent causing issues now, just having to re-click the log in page and generate that code and request token. When I reopen my OBS, it doesn't even have anything input into the Auth Code section.


Sounds like an issue in your setup. I can't reproduce the bug. You can check the log for any errors and the config (global.ini) via File > Show Settings folder in obs studio to see if the tokens are saved correctly. Otherwise you can also just downgrade to a previous version that worked for you.


----------



## lxhxxnxxx (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi there, I'm setting up Tuna for the first time, my source would be my last.fm, and I'm on linux.
The title.txt and cover file seems to have correct information, so I'm assuming the connection between last.fm and Tuna was setup correctly.
But for some reason my Tuna source doesn't display anything, it's just black. Anything else I should check?


----------



## lxhxxnxxx (Jul 14, 2022)

lxhxxnxxx said:


> Hi there, I'm setting up Tuna for the first time, my source would be my last.fm, and I'm on linux.
> The title.txt and cover file seems to have correct information, so I'm assuming the connection between last.fm and Tuna was setup correctly.
> But for some reason my Tuna source doesn't display anything, it's just black. Anything else I should check?


Irrelevant now!


----------



## Skillybelly (Jul 14, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> Hello mate,
> No im getting only the cover but no putput data, i did everything as described.


Would anyone help me with this issue? I deleted everything and installed it from scratch but i keep getting only the cover and no more info, just a %t and %m.
Appreciate it


----------



## Lordacris (Jul 15, 2022)

Hey everyone, I've managed to install the Tuna plugin to OBS and it appears to be writing the "Song Playholder" to the blank.txt file OK. However the MP4's and MKV's I'm playing in the VLC Video Source don't appear to be wiring their {file_name}? Can you use video files? These files don't have any meta data, can you target the name of the file?


----------



## Skillybelly (Jul 16, 2022)

This what i get.


----------



## lxhxxnxxx (Jul 18, 2022)

Back with another question. So I'm trying tamperscript + Tuna browser script.
Tuna settings is set to host/receive info via 1608, Song source is Web Browser. But when I try to request localhost:1608, it returns


> {
> "status": "playing"
> }


Tried debugging the Tuna browser script. It looks like it was able to get the song info (from soundcloud just fine). This is console.log(data) (a sample)


> {cover_url: 'https://i1.sndcdn.com/artworks-hkCnyKVYjfRxNoKN-IXAoHg-t500x500.jpg', title: 'Mộng Mơ - Masew x RedT (SONBEAT R&B Mix)', artists: Array(1), status: 'stopped', progress: 0, …}
> album: null
> album_url: "https://soundcloud.com/sonbeatmusic/mongmo"
> artists: ['SONBEAT']
> ...


It doesn't look like the Tuna browser script has any connection to the localhost server (I didn't see any error though, tried try/ catch already).

What else should I look for?
Tried the Spoiler part on the resource page but the video is quite short and didn't cover much.

Thank you.


----------



## lxhxxnxxx (Jul 18, 2022)

lxhxxnxxx said:


> Back with another question. So I'm trying tamperscript + Tuna browser script.
> Tuna settings is set to host/receive info via 1608, Song source is Web Browser. But when I try to request localhost:1608, it returns


More info. From Network tab, Tuna script sends request just fine, no error, 200 response. But response from localhost:1608 doesn't change. If I understand it correctly, Tuna script sends info to 1608 local server, and Tuna plugin get info from 1608 and save it to txt, image file (as one of the options).


----------



## lxhxxnxxx (Jul 19, 2022)

Fixed by removing the package from yay (I'm on Arch). And install it by following the resource part.


----------



## Skillybelly (Jul 20, 2022)

anyone?


----------



## rhf1959 (Jul 25, 2022)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> Tuna - Get music information from right within obs
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am rather new to OBS and found Tuna a good plugin to show title and artist on my videos. I setup OBS with VLC Video Source. I get everything to work for me fine except that the artist name and title show up as %t and %m. I entered the format strings under basic and set everything to VLC source.
It creates the text files with that content %t %m.
What am I forgetting?
Regards


----------



## universallp (Jul 26, 2022)

rhf1959 said:


> Hi,
> I am rather new to OBS and found Tuna a good plugin to show title and artist on my videos. I setup OBS with VLC Video Source. I get everything to work for me fine except that the artist name and title show up as %t and %m. I entered the format strings under basic and set everything to VLC source.
> It creates the text files with that content %t %m.
> What am I forgetting?
> Regards


Can you take a screenshot of the window where you entered %t and %m?


----------



## rhf1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

universallp said:


> Can you take a screenshot of the window where you entered %t and %m?







I downgraded to version 1.6.2 and it works in that version


----------



## universallp (Jul 26, 2022)

rhf1959 said:


> View attachment 85108
> 
> I downgraded to version 1.6.2 and it works in that version


Yeah, the formatting changed, if you look at the table in that dialog it shows you the new format options. I guess it should be a bit more clear.


----------



## rhf1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

universallp said:


> Yeah, the formatting changed, if you look at the table in that dialog it shows you the new format options. I guess it should be a bit more clear.


I tried adding title and Title as string and it still shows up as title and Title


----------



## universallp (Jul 26, 2022)

rhf1959 said:


> I tried adding title and Title as string and it still shows up as title and Title


Well as the example shows you need to use {title}


----------



## rhf1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

rhf1959 said:


> I tried adding title and Title as string and it still shows up as title and Title


----------



## rhf1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

universallp said:


> Well as the example shows you need to use {title}


Oh dear, I was so blind. Am sorry for waisting your time. Thanks you. It works now


----------



## universallp (Jul 26, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Format conversion and clarification



> Old format options will now be converted to the new options (i.e. any output using %t will be converted to {title} etc.)
> The dialog now also warns users if they are using the old options.
> Also fixed the "remove file extension" option not working.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## tsunami643 (Jul 30, 2022)

Unchecking the "_Search for missing covers on itunes.apple.com with size..._" option does not seem to persist between OBS launches. The reason I have to uncheck this is related to another bug I keep experiencing: If I search for some songs in Spotify and click the play button on the Top Result, it'll crash OBS pretty consistently. I can replicate it every time by searching for 'Indian Moonlight' by Bdcmbio. However, if I uncheck the "_Search for missing covers..._" option, it won't crash.

Here's a crash log from testing this interaction on 1.7.1

```
Thread C78: tuna-query (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000A738E5FA08 00007FF95CBD1276 000000A738E5FA60 000000A738E5FA60 00007FF95CEC7CE8 00000277E67A5950 qt5core.dll!0x7ff95cbd1276
000000A738E5FA10 00007FF95B910DDC FFFFFFFFFFFFFFD0 FFFFFFFF00000000 00000277EDD49760 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFD0 tuna.dll!music_source::download_missing_cover+0x17c
000000A738E5FC70 00007FF95B911A75 00000277E6FB8FF0 00000277EDD49760 00007FF95CEC7338 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFD0 tuna.dll!music_source::handle_cover+0x115
000000A738E5FCC0 00007FF95B929700 00007FF95BA5F360 00000277E694A390 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 tuna.dll!tuna_thread::thread_method+0x120
000000A738E5FD30 00007FF95B929224 00000277E65F6260 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 tuna.dll!std::thread::_Invoke<std::tuple<void (__cdecl*)(void)>,0>+0x14
000000A738E5FD70 00007FF9CE121BB2 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ucrtbase.dll!0x7ff9ce121bb2
000000A738E5FDA0 00007FF9D0377034 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ff9d0377034
000000A738E5FDD0 00007FF9D0922651 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ff9d0922651
```


----------



## universallp (Jul 30, 2022)

tsunami643 said:


> Unchecking the "_Search for missing covers on itunes.apple.com with size..._" option does not seem to persist between OBS launches. The reason I have to uncheck this is related to another bug I keep experiencing: If I search for some songs in Spotify and click the play button on the Top Result, it'll crash OBS pretty consistently. I can replicate it every time by searching for 'Indian Moonlight' by Bdcmbio. However, if I uncheck the "_Search for missing covers..._" option, it won't crash.
> 
> Here's a crash log from testing this interaction on 1.7.1
> 
> ...


I've fixed the issue with the config option. You can download a nightly build here if you have a Github account:








						Config: Load and save download missing cover option · univrsal/tuna@8ae83cb
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



However I'd like to also fix the crash, do you have specific songs that cause a crash?


----------



## tsunami643 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nice, thanks!

The crash occurs with basically any song. I'm not sure how Tuna handles album art caching, but if I search for any song that I've never played before and click on the play button in the "Top result" section, it crashes every single time. If I double click on the song on the right side in the "Songs" column, it works occasionally, but even that crashes sometimes.





I'm using Spotify for Windows 1.1.90.859.gf1bb1e36, but this has been an issue ever since the itunes cover search functionality was added to Tuna. I should mention I do have the SpotX modification installed for the Windows desktop Spotify client. But even with that installed, everything else works normally with Tuna. It's just this search + itunes album art combo that crashes things.


----------



## universallp (Jul 30, 2022)

tsunami643 said:


> Nice, thanks!
> 
> The crash occurs with basically any song. I'm not sure how Tuna handles album art caching, but if I search for any song that I've never played before and click on the play button in the "Top result" section, it crashes every single time. If I double click on the song on the right side in the "Songs" column, it works occasionally, but even that crashes sometimes.
> 
> ...


I got it crash once and then couldn't reproduce it afterwards. My best guess is that it has something to do with how the itunes api responds


----------



## TheFemoDemo (Jul 31, 2022)

I found a pretty severe and very easily reproduced bug. OBS will fully crash if you switch Spotify to a mobile phone while the plugin is in use on the PC. I tested multiple times and each time I started playing music on my PC then switched the music to my phone OBS would crash.


----------



## itsdefrag (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi there, this plugin is bloody lovely - is there any way to get a music player like ocenaudio working with it? The window title and process name don't seem to play nice with it as far as I've seen so far. I would use VLC but it seems to crap out on my computer now, sadly.


----------



## universallp (Aug 3, 2022)

itsdefrag said:


> Hi there, this plugin is bloody lovely - is there any way to get a music player like ocenaudio working with it? The window title and process name don't seem to play nice with it as far as I've seen so far. I would use VLC but it seems to crap out on my computer now, sadly.


I just checked and that's an audio editor? Why would you use that to play music?


----------



## Wolfbane (Aug 4, 2022)

Foobar support?


----------



## PaiSand (Aug 5, 2022)

@universallp you need to update the plugin for 28
Just tested it and it don't work. I know, there's time. ;-)


----------



## universallp (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah I've been notified about it


----------



## dnnswlhlm (Aug 17, 2022)

I get a crash every few hours... very happy with this plugin but this isnt a final solution for me. :/


----------



## universallp (Aug 17, 2022)

dnnswlhlm said:


> I get a crash every few hours... very happy with this plugin but this isnt a final solution for me. :/


I think I've already fixed that, if you have the obs 28 beta you can try the nightly builds








						CI: Fix plugin name · univrsal/tuna@b223de5
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## dnnswlhlm (Aug 18, 2022)

nice.. i replaced the old ones with the updated files and now the whole Tuna Plugin is missing.


----------



## universallp (Aug 18, 2022)

well at least it fixed the crash


----------



## dnnswlhlm (Aug 18, 2022)

damn..


----------



## universallp (Aug 18, 2022)

Just tested it and it works fine for me


----------



## dnnswlhlm (Aug 18, 2022)

Well i have the version installed which is currently on the homepage and just switch the files or am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## universallp (Aug 18, 2022)

You have to download the nightly build I linked. You need a github account and then download the windows file at the very bottom. 








						CI: Fix plugin name · univrsal/tuna@b223de5
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				






Then do the manual installation steps

Open your obs-studio installation folder (eg. Right click on the shortcut and click "Open file location")
Navigate two directories up
Drop the contents (data and obs-plugins) in the directory
Merge the files
Tuna should now show up in the tools menu of obs-studio


----------



## universallp (Aug 20, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0



> No major changes other than an update to Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0. This release will therefore ONLY work with OBS 28.0.0 or later (and the release candidates)



Read the rest of this update entry...

This release is missing the API Credentials, so please use v1.8.1 instead


----------



## universallp (Aug 21, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0



> No major changes other than an update to Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0. This release will therefore ONLY work with OBS 28.0.0 or later (and the release candidates)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dnnswlhlm (Aug 21, 2022)

universallp said:


> You have to download the nightly build I linked. You need a github account and then download the windows file at the very bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did exactly that.

I retried it now with the exact same steps, and It still doesnt show up.
And the older version keeps making my OBS crash..


----------



## universallp (Aug 21, 2022)

Do you actually have OBS 28.0.0? As I said it only works with the latest beta release


----------



## fullsalvo (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi..i installed tuna and its not showing up, so i looked for it in the logs and it states 
_04:45:04.795: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll': The specified module could not be found.
04:45:04.795:  (126)
04:45:04.795: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll' not loaded_

im not sure what to do.


----------



## edwardgreene1 (Aug 22, 2022)

So my plugin is working fine but I notice in my OBS logs I'm getting these messages every so often while streaming:
21:35:26.593: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
21:36:10.848: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
21:36:40.764: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
21:36:59.331: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
22:01:02.331: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
22:11:54.720: [tuna] Refreshing Spotify token
22:11:54.932: [tuna] Spotify response: {
22:11:54.932:     "access_token": "REDACTED",
22:11:54.932:     "expires_in": 3600,
22:11:54.932:     "refresh_token": null,
22:11:54.932:     "scope": "user-modify-playback-state user-read-playback-state user-read-currently-playing",
22:11:54.932:     "token_type": "Bearer"
22:11:54.932: }


----------



## Penwy (Aug 22, 2022)

fullsalvo said:


> Hi..i installed tuna and its not showing up, so i looked for it in the logs and it states
> _04:45:04.795: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 04:45:04.795:  (126)
> 04:45:04.795: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll' not loaded_
> ...


You need to have obs 28 (currently in beta) for tuna version 1.8.1 to work.
if you're on version 27, you'll have to fallback to version 1.6.0


----------



## Flicker (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello, I have installed Tuna  1.6.0 and it doesn't seem to save the auth code and tokens.
Also, it just doesn't work. Though I have followed your video tutorials. Any idea?


----------



## fullsalvo (Aug 24, 2022)

CAN SOME ONE PLEASE POST A VIDEO BETTER EXPLAINING AND SHOWING WHAT YOU NEED, THE ONLY VIDEOS I FOUND WERE SKIMMING OVER IMPORTANT DETAILS OR HAVE THE QUAILTY OF THE HANK HILL JPEG MEME


----------



## paky888 (Aug 24, 2022)

Hi everyone, I have installed tuna on my obs studio 28 but the names of the audio tracks do not appear. I state that I do not have Spotify Premium. When I go to create the empty txt file and I give it the path I get this error: The provided data is incorrect. Make sure the format isn't empity and the path is valid.


----------



## itsdefrag (Aug 24, 2022)

universallp said:


> I just checked and that's an audio editor? Why would you use that to play music?


That was a typo, my mind must have been elsewhere - it was another music player, but i've gotten VLC working now so it's not an issue. Sorry!


----------



## PaiSand (Aug 24, 2022)

paky888 said:


> Hi everyone, I have installed tuna on my obs studio 28 but the names of the audio tracks do not appear. I state that I do not have Spotify Premium. When I go to create the empty txt file and I give it the path I get this error: The provided data is incorrect. Make sure the format isn't empity and the path is valid.


You have no format set for the song. Add it.
It should look like:


----------



## universallp (Aug 24, 2022)

edwardgreene1 said:


> So my plugin is working fine but I notice in my OBS logs I'm getting these messages every so often while streaming:
> 21:35:26.593: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
> 21:36:10.848: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
> 21:36:40.764: [tuna] CURL failed while sending spotify command (HTTP error -1, cURL error 35: 'SSL connect error'). Waiting 5 seconds before trying again
> ...


As the error says tuna is having issues connecting to the Spotify servers. There could be a bunch of reasons why that's happening.


Flicker said:


> Hello, I have installed Tuna  1.6.0 and it doesn't seem to save the auth code and tokens.
> Also, it just doesn't work. Though I have followed your video tutorials. Any idea?


You want version 1.7.1, 1.6.0 is outdated.





						Tuna - History
					






					obsproject.com
				





fullsalvo said:


> CAN SOME ONE PLEASE POST A VIDEO BETTER EXPLAINING AND SHOWING WHAT YOU NEED, THE ONLY VIDEOS I FOUND WERE SKIMMING OVER IMPORTANT DETAILS OR HAVE THE QUAILTY OF THE HANK HILL JPEG MEME


You have to be more concise than that. I've seen a bunch of decent tutorials for the plugin, so you'll have to tell us where exactly you're stuck.


----------



## Flicker (Aug 24, 2022)

universallp said:


> As the error says tuna is having issues connecting to the Spotify servers. There could be a bunch of reasons why that's happening.
> 
> You want version 1.7.1, 1.6.0 is outdated.
> 
> ...


.Where to download this? https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/releases here it's either 1.8.1 or 1.6.0. If I click on tags, there is a 1.7.1 with only source code...


----------



## Flicker (Aug 24, 2022)

Ah, my bad, you actually linked it. A bit confusing the download button on the project page leads to Github! Thanks I will try the version you advised.


----------



## paky888 (Aug 25, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> You have no format set for the song. Add it.
> It should look like:
> View attachment 85819


where i find it?  Can you paste here the code thanks


----------



## paky888 (Aug 25, 2022)

I solved it thanks


----------



## ohfear (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Hope you can help, I'm struggling to get Tuna to appear in OBS.

I'm using OBS 27.2.4 for Linux and have tried several releases by extracting and copying the folder into  /root/.config/obs-studio/plugins

When I load OBS the Tuna isn't showing under Tools.

Is anyone able to point me to which version I should be using? And when I extract the compressed file do I just rename the folder to Tuna?

Cheers


----------



## universallp (Aug 26, 2022)

ohfear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you can help, I'm struggling to get Tuna to appear in OBS.
> 
> ...


Why would you install a plugin as root? Also you need to post your obs studio log after installing the plugin


----------



## nightcore island (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi, I am using ubuntu and when I install the plugin into the obs-studio folder, nothing is appearing inside OBS toolbar, I am using ubuntu. Could you please assist me? I have included the logs below




			https://obsproject.com/logs/DHv05u4NAmzvNH8N
		



			https://obsproject.com/logs/X1Vqq15L2TGhPHck


----------



## universallp (Aug 26, 2022)

nightcore island said:


> Hi, I am using ubuntu and when I install the plugin into the obs-studio folder, nothing is appearing inside OBS toolbar, I am using ubuntu. Could you please assist me? I have included the logs below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the plugin is not in the correct folder as obs does not try to load it. Make sure that the *.so file is in `~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna/bin/64bit/tuna.so`. Also make sure that you're not using version 1.8.0 or newer as those are only for obs studio 28.0.0 and up. If you are using the flatpak version of obs studio I can't help you as I have no clue how plugins work with that.


----------



## nightcore island (Aug 26, 2022)

universallp said:


> Looks like the plugin is not in the correct folder as obs does not try to load it. Make sure that the *.so file is in `~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna/bin/64bit/tuna.so`. Also make sure that you're not using version 1.8.0 or newer as those are only for obs studio 28.0.0 and up. If you are using the snap package of obs studio I can't help you as I have no clue how plugins work with that.


I don't know if I am using snap. I used this to install obs. I have 'Plug_config' not plugins inside obs-studio

sudo apt install ffmpeg
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
sudo apt update
sudo apt install obs-studio


----------



## universallp (Aug 26, 2022)

nightcore island said:


> I don't know if I am using snap. I used this to install obs. I have 'Plug_config' not plugins inside obs-studio
> 
> sudo apt install ffmpeg
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
> ...


That's the normal package then I guess


----------



## nightcore island (Aug 26, 2022)

universallp said:


> That's the normal package then I guess


I am using Tuna-1.8.0 linux-x86_64.deb. Is this correct?


----------



## universallp (Aug 26, 2022)

nightcore island said:


> I am using Tuna-1.8.0 linux-x86_64.deb. Is this correct?





universallp said:


> Looks like the plugin is not in the correct folder as obs does not try to load it. Make sure that the *.so file is in `~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/tuna/bin/64bit/tuna.so`. Also make sure that you're not using version 1.8.0 or newer as those are only for obs studio 28.0.0 and up. If you are using the flatpak version of obs studio I can't help you as I have no clue how plugins work with that.


----------



## movingradio (Aug 27, 2022)

Please, Can somebody help me?. I use Icecast as a Source but it doesn't get cover art. It doesn't split artist and title to a txt file only split one txt file. We have a radio station and our radio automation software export a xml file with artist, title, album but not cover art. Is it possible use xml file as a Source. Congrats for this great plugin. Thanks for your time.


----------



## nightcore island (Aug 27, 2022)

The fix was to use an older version lol, thank you! If anyone is having this issue for ubuntu, you will need to create a plugins folder, as it is not automatically created. Then throw your stuff into it :D


----------



## universallp (Aug 27, 2022)

movingradio said:


> Please, Can somebody help me?. I use Icecast as a Source but it doesn't get cover art. It doesn't split artist and title to a txt file only split one txt file. We have a radio station and our radio automation software export a xml file with artist, title, album but not cover art. Is it possible use xml file as a Source. Congrats for this great plugin. Thanks for your time.


The Icecast integration only checks for the song title


----------



## movingradio (Aug 27, 2022)

universallp said:


> The Icecast integration only checks for the song title


@universallp Thank you very much for answering. I would appreciate if someone could implement getting the cover art from icecast as well. I think it would be very useful for many people.


----------



## wieldzi (Aug 28, 2022)

Hello. I use StreamelementsOBS and after installing Tuna, I don't have them in the tools in OBS. So I downloaded the zip and pasted both folders to the right place and still can't do anything.


----------



## PaiSand (Aug 28, 2022)

wieldzi said:


> Hello. I use StreamelementsOBS and after installing Tuna, I don't have them in the tools in OBS. So I downloaded the zip and pasted both folders to the right place and still can't do anything.


SE.live uses it's own fork of the program, compiling it themself. You need to ask them for support on plugin integration. Alternativelly you can uninstall se.live, then uninstall OBS and reinstall OBS it in order to fix the installation, and then add Tuna plugin. 
If you want, you can also delete all references to se.live within obs-studio folder in the %appdata% hidden path.
se.live isn't needed at all. You can add manually the docks as shown in their website.


----------



## DancingOliverTwist (Sep 2, 2022)

Hi - I've downloaded the new version from GitHub to work against OBS version 28 - I use deezer but the issue is - if the song is paused/stopped it doesn't revert back to the song placeholder as it should do. I usually use this to say thanks for your support whilst I don't have any songs - please help - thank you.


----------



## mray (Sep 2, 2022)

Will there be generic linux binaries available? I use flatpak - deb binaries don't work for me.


----------



## universallp (Sep 2, 2022)

mray said:


> Will there be generic linux binaries available? I use flatpak - deb binaries don't work for me.


Not unless someone submits a PR for the CI that does this. I won't touch the CI pipeline as long as it's not broken.


----------



## mray (Sep 2, 2022)

universallp said:


> Not unless someone submits a PR for the CI that does this. I won't touch the CI pipeline as long as it's not broken.


I understand hardly enough about code to know that is a trolling question: "How can I brake that pipeline then?" :P … cause I'm on Manjaro and my flatpak OBS used to work fine with tuna, until v28…


----------



## universallp (Sep 2, 2022)

mray said:


> I understand hardly enough about code to know that is a trolling question: "How can I brake that pipeline then?" :P … cause I'm on Manjaro and my flatpak OBS used to work fine with tuna, until v28…


I switched to the official plugin template for 28 and that only builds a deb installer so this wasn't on purpose. The CI scripts are on github if you wan to take a look








						tuna/main.yml at master · univrsal/tuna
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						tuna/.github/scripts at master · univrsal/tuna
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						tuna/.github/actions at master · univrsal/tuna
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## mray (Sep 4, 2022)

I have no idea what to do with those scripts – but would it be possible to manually re-arrange the folder structure of the *.deb contents and get it to run with a flatpak installation?
_(I tried that naive approach but with no luck - wondering if I'm making an error or if it is impossible anyway…)_


----------



## universallp (Sep 4, 2022)

mray said:


> I have no idea what to do with those scripts – but would it be possible to manually re-arrange the folder structure of the *.deb contents and get it to run with a flatpak installation?
> _(I tried that naive approach but with no luck - wondering if I'm making an error or if it is impossible anyway…)_


The deb installer does contain the binaries that you can install manually. It's just an archive that you can extract. I do not use the flatpak version of obs so I have no clue how it works.


----------



## DancingOliverTwist (Sep 4, 2022)

DancingOliverTwist said:


> Hi - I've downloaded the new version from GitHub to work against OBS version 28 - I use deezer but the issue is - if the song is paused/stopped it doesn't revert back to the song placeholder as it should do. I usually use this to say thanks for your support whilst I don't have any songs - please help - thank you.


Just wanted to mention that a fix has just been released - so have a check to see if it sorts out the issues as it has done for me  :)


----------



## universallp (Sep 4, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

MPD and Userscript fixes



> MPD now reuses the connection for fetching data. The userscript has been updated. Youtube, Youtube Music, Deezer and Soundcloud should now work properly again. You can download the latest script version here.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mray (Sep 4, 2022)

my OBS-logs say: "version `GLIBC_2.34' not found" – which is probably why it does not appear in the my menu. I even have glibc 2.36-2 installed - so what is the problem?


----------



## universallp (Sep 5, 2022)

mray said:


> my OBS-logs say: "version `GLIBC_2.34' not found" – which is probably why it does not appear in the my menu. I even have glibc 2.36-2 installed - so what is the problem?


I don't know. As I said I don't use the flatpak version. I'm not too fond of flatpak either, because I've hard that it has caused issues with plugins in the past. Have you tried 1.7.1 (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/tuna.843/history)? There have been no major changes since then so for now it'd be okay to just use the older version.


----------



## hmeneses (Sep 5, 2022)

it nows crashes obs on exit


----------



## dkintheuk (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm getting this in my logfile...

`17:41:15.369: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll': The specified module could not be found.
17:41:15.369:  (126)
17:41:15.369: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll' not loaded`

Any good ideas what will make it work?

Cheers...


----------



## Le_Iceberg (Sep 5, 2022)

hmeneses said:


> it nows crashes obs on exit
> View attachment 86235


I have exactly the same crash when i close obs and i suggest you :

Return to 1.8.1 (1.8.0 filename) in the github, it works with OBS 28 and it works for me ! i don't have crash now ;)


----------



## universallp (Sep 6, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fixed crash on exit



> Last update introduced a crash which should now (hopefully) be fixed.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## manuelv157 (Sep 6, 2022)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> Tuna - Get music information from right within obs
> 
> ...


13:11:14.070: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll': The specified module could not be found.
13:11:14.070:  (126)
13:11:14.070: Module '../../obs-

I have it installed under C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit and the others under C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna

I am running windows 64x. Any idea why this is happening or why it's not loading the plugin? OBS  version 27.2.4


----------



## universallp (Sep 6, 2022)

manuelv157 said:


> 13:11:14.070: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/tuna.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 13:11:14.070:  (126)
> 13:11:14.070: Module '../../obs-
> 
> ...


The new versions only supports 28.0.0


----------



## manuelv157 (Sep 6, 2022)

universallp said:


> The new versions only supports 28.0.0


How far back do I need to go to install for this version?


----------



## universallp (Sep 6, 2022)

manuelv157 said:


> How far back do I need to go to install for this version?


1.7.x


----------



## ray2kay (Sep 7, 2022)

Im having an issue not seeing the tuna setup on the tools tab. Ive installed it on two different setups & nothing. Also i did not update  to 28


----------



## universallp (Sep 7, 2022)

ray2kay said:


> Also i did not update to 28


Well there's your problem


----------



## dylanthyvill4in (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm getting this crash after a fresh install of tuna.


----------



## universallp (Sep 9, 2022)

dylanthyvill4in said:


> View attachment 86393
> I'm getting this crash after a fresh install of tuna.


If you have a github account you can try this build https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/actions/runs/3011391367


----------



## Yan81fr (Sep 11, 2022)

I can't connect my spotify account. I have this message on the web page INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid client
Any solution ?


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 11, 2022)

Hi everyone.

I'm lost.

I used Tuna since 3 years with no issue... And i did the OBS 28 update with the Tuna update... and Tuna doesnt hook the music of spotify anymore (text and covers dont work anymore), so i tried to remap everything (.txt, covers etc) ... nothing good, the issue is still there...

So i tried to reinstal the old OBS version (27.2.4) and the Tuna 1.6.0, and the issue is still there >_< tried to remap text files again, but no... Tuna doesnt hook spotify anymore on OBS 27 and 28. (with proper tuna versions)

Please help <_< (i'm on it since 3 days, i'm become crasy)

PS : Sorry i'm french, my english is not perfect (yet).

EDIT : there are a way to remove everything from tuna ? cause deleting the tuna (and OBS) folders in "program files" is not enough, everytime i reinstal everything, Tuna remember my txt files, path, etc... how can i do a true clean instal ?


----------



## Avasam06 (Sep 11, 2022)

The bug reporting site is down: https://git.vrsal.xyz/alex/tuna/issues
And Tuna does not see my VLC sources since I've updated to 1.8


----------



## Avasam06 (Sep 11, 2022)

I think I get my problem with the VLC source. It only sees "VLC Video source" now, and not "Media Source" which is what I had been using.


----------



## universallp (Sep 12, 2022)

Avasam06 said:


> I think I get my problem with the VLC source. It only sees "VLC Video source" now, and not "Media Source" which is what I had been using.


Tuna never worked with media sources, it only ever supported VLC sources.


----------



## lxhxxnxxx (Sep 13, 2022)

Does anyone know how to make Tuna works with EpidemicSound? I know it probably relies on tampermonkey for this but I couldn't find any where mentioned how.


----------



## malajala123 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yan81fr said:


> I can't connect my spotify account. I have this message on the web page INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid client
> Any solution ?


I'm also having this problem. When I try to "Open login page" to connect my Spotify, I'm met with "INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI".


----------



## universallp (Sep 13, 2022)

Wanda__ said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm lost.
> 
> ...


Outputs are saved in %appdata%\obs-studio\plugin_config


lxhxxnxxx said:


> Does anyone know how to make Tuna works with EpidemicSound? I know it probably relies on tampermonkey for this but I couldn't find any where mentioned how.


Tuna doesn't support EpidemicSound as I don't use that nor do I have access to it.


malajala123 said:


> I'm also having this problem. When I try to "Open login page" to connect my Spotify, I'm met with "INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI".


Please post a full obs studio log. Are you using custom spotify credentials?


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 13, 2022)

universallp said:


> Outputs are saved in %appdata%\obs-studio\plugin_config



Thank you, i will try to delete it.


----------



## malajala123 (Sep 13, 2022)

universallp said:


> Outputs are saved in %appdata%\obs-studio\plugin_config
> 
> Tuna doesn't support EpidemicSound as I don't use that nor do I have access to it.
> 
> Please post a full obs studio log. Are you using custom spotify credentials?


https://obsproject.com/logs/0YjAIT9sInrkIhqu for my log.
I don't think I'm using custom spotify credentials? Tuna was working just fine for me up until a few days ago, same as the other user I quoted.


----------



## malajala123 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yan81fr said:


> I can't connect my spotify account. I have this message on the web page INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid client
> Any solution ?



I ended up just using a different program for showing Spotify song playing on OBS, if you're interested. It's called OBSCurrentSong (Spotify). I'll use this until Tuna is fixed for me I guess.
Linked here - https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obscurrentsong-spotify.658/


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 13, 2022)

Tuna works perfectly with Spotify. I use it.
The problem it's on your side.


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi! I'm currently facing an issue using Tuna.
Used it completely fine until the OBS v28.
Now, if I start any song on Spotify while on a scene with Tuna on it, it does directly crash.
(If I start an Spotify song on a scene that has no Tuna on it, it does load correctly and it won't crash. Even when later changing to a scene with Tuna on it and will behave as spected)
Here's the extract of the Crash Log

Uploaded the full Log as an attachment.


> Thread 67AC: (Crashed)
> Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
> 000000AE1DD9F278 00007FFB0A412180 000000AE1DD9F5D0 000000AE1DD9F600 000000AE1DD9F380 000000AE1DD9F600 qt6core.dll!0x7ffb0a412180
> 000000AE1DD9F280 00007FFB2A9428CD 0000000000000000 00007FFB00000000 00007FFB2AA14F80 000000AE1DD9F840 tuna.dll!music_source::download_missing_cover+0x17d
> ...


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 14, 2022)

Quilombo3 said:


> Hi! I'm currently facing an issue using Tuna.
> Used it completely fine until the OBS v28.


Have you updated Tuna too?


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 14, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Have you updated Tuna too?


Yes, of course. I'm on the v1.8.3
Is there a way of checking inside OBS that version?
I used to have the previous Tuna versions installed via an .exe, but I did remove them by uninstalling them on Control Panel.
I'm on Windows 11, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 14, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Have you updated Tuna too?


To further test, I installed and configured Tuna from zero.
Got the same crash.


Uploading the new full Log as attachment.


> Unhandled exception: c0000005
> Date/Time: 2022-09-14, 19:29:21
> Fault address: 7FFB09872180 (c:\program files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\qt6core.dll)
> libobs version: 28.0.1 (64-bit)
> ...


----------



## malajala123 (Sep 15, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Tuna works perfectly with Spotify. I use it.
> The problem it's on your side.


Wow, thank you for the helpful advice in fixing the problem! 
It's an issue when I'm not the only one experiencing it, as seen from who I quoted earlier.


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2022)

Quilombo3 said:


> To further test, I installed and configured Tuna from zero.
> Got the same crash.
> 
> 
> Uploading the new full Log as attachment.


I have already fixed the crash. There'll be a releaste later.


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

Fixed crash



> Fixed a crash that would happen when trying to download covers from itunes.
> Also added some more logging for library versions and spotify configuration



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 15, 2022)

universallp said:


> universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:
> 
> Fixed crash
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the fast response, universallp!! 
Have a nice day!


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 15, 2022)

universallp said:


> Outputs are saved in %appdata%\obs-studio\plugin_config



i tried to delete everything, and it still dont work... I dont understand why but tuna refuse to work.

Can somoene with time can help me with Team viewer please ?


----------



## DevilPrince (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't know if I've completely missed something but I'm only getting the progress bar and none of the information showing
I'm using VLC video source, OBS v28.0.1, Tuna v1.8.4


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2022)

DevilPrince said:


> I don't know if I've completely missed something but I'm only getting the progress bar and none of the information showing
> I'm using VLC video source, OBS v28.0.1, Tuna v1.8.4


Works fine for me. Are your files tagged correctly? You can check with mp3tag.de or kid3.kde.org.


----------



## DevilPrince (Sep 15, 2022)

universallp said:


> Works fine for me. Are your files tagged correctly? You can check with mp3tag.de or kid3.kde.org.


Yes, everything is tagged correctly. The title and cover etc show up fine on VLC but not when played through OBS


----------



## Basti303 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi, since updating to new OBS and Tuna version, I am not getting shown the release year from source VLC anymore. This worked in previous versions. Anyone know how to show it?

edit: Everything else works.


----------



## Basti303 (Sep 16, 2022)

Btw, check out my project that is only possible with your help, also donated already. <3









						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv


----------



## Basti303 (Sep 16, 2022)

Basti303 said:


> Hi, since updating to new OBS and Tuna version, I am not getting shown the release year from source VLC anymore. This worked in previous versions. Anyone know how to show it?
> 
> edit: Everything else works.



It seems like the field "year" is not able to get read from VLC anymore? The only field that Tuna allows from VLC is "release_date". So should I move the year via mp3tag to another field? What exactly would that be?


----------



## czar (Sep 16, 2022)

I am having a problem... tune is not working/showing up under tools in OBS, when I have SE installed on top of OBS. It is working fine without SE installed but I use SE for all my alerts and overlays so need it.
Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 16, 2022)

czar said:


> I am having a problem... tune is not working/showing up under tools in OBS, when I have SE installed on top of OBS. It is working fine without SE installed but I use SE for all my alerts and overlays so need it.
> Can anyone help me with this?


SE isn't needed at all, you can add custom docks for chat and activity (in their site you get the URL) and alerts goes throu a browser source.
Tuna is a separate process.
In order to fix the changes SE made, uninstall it, then uninstall OBS and install OBS again. Add Tuna for the OBS versin you are using. Latest Tuna only works on OBS 28 and up.


----------



## Avasam06 (Sep 16, 2022)

universallp said:


> Tuna never worked with media sources, it only ever supported VLC sources.


Sorry I got confused between both because they have the same icon in OBS.

I am however experiencing an actual bug (which explains the behaviour I saw): Tuna only sees NEW sources that are added during my OBS session. If I close OBS and open it again. Tuna can no longer sees those sources (I am currently on 1.8.4)

Demo: https://youtu.be/AkXDLNUI8ws
Edit: bug reporting site is back up. This might be my issue: https://git.vrsal.xyz/alex/tuna/issues/182


----------



## universallp (Sep 16, 2022)

Basti303 said:


> Btw, check out my project that is only possible with your help, also donated already. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, it's always cool to see what the plugin is being used for.
I don't know where you donated, but it seems like I didn't receive anything. I appreciate the gesture regardless.


Basti303 said:


> It seems like the field "year" is not able to get read from VLC anymore? The only field that Tuna allows from VLC is "release_date". So should I move the year via mp3tag to another field? What exactly would that be?


I've fixed the bug




It'll take a bit for me to make a new release, but you can try this nightly build once it's done (you'll need a github account, the download is at the bottom)








						VLC: Fix date retrieval · univrsal/tuna@cf5520f
					

Song information plugin for obs-studio. Contribute to univrsal/tuna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Basti303 (Sep 17, 2022)

@universallp: It worked, thanks for the quick fix! :-) 
My donation was last year already. You helped me a lot with the timeleft info, I'm using it for triggering the lower down at the end of each video. :-)


----------



## KitPickles (Sep 17, 2022)

Apologies if this has been asked before (not being able to search a 37 page thread hurts a bit) but will, or does, Tuna support showing a link to Spotify for a Track/Album? Would love to be able to link directly to a song via a chat command. Thanks in advance!


----------



## universallp (Sep 17, 2022)

KitPickles said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before (not being able to search a 37 page thread hurts a bit) but will, or does, Tuna support showing a link to Spotify for a Track/Album? Would love to be able to link directly to a song via a chat command. Thanks in advance!


I've added the {url} option. It'll be in the next release.


----------



## adjstreams (Sep 17, 2022)

Doesn't look like tuna is working for me since I moved to OBS 28 and installed Tuna v1.8.4 (I didn't remove the previous one). I also went back to v1.8.1 to see if that helped, but I get the same issue.  All I'm getting is the song placeholder text. The response log seems to show that I'm authenticated correctly, so I'm not sure what else I can try. 

Is there a config file I can delete perhaps to see if that helps?


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 17, 2022)

adjstreams said:


> Doesn't look like tuna is working for me since I moved to OBS 28 and installed Tuna v1.8.4 (I didn't remove the previous one). I also went back to v1.8.1 to see if that helped, but I get the same issue.  All I'm getting is the song placeholder text. The response log seems to show that I'm authenticated correctly, so I'm not sure what else I can try.
> 
> Is there a config file I can delete perhaps to see if that helps?


Same for me.

I tried to remove old OBS (with old Tuna) too. No change.

It still work with your old obs (and old tuna) ? because not for me.

Tuna is completly broke for me. (spotify)
Doesnt hook Text, Cover or progressive bar anymore.

I tried to delete personnal Tuna files too (%appdata%\obs-studio\plugin_config), it changed nothing.


----------



## universallp (Sep 17, 2022)

adjstreams said:


> Doesn't look like tuna is working for me since I moved to OBS 28 and installed Tuna v1.8.4 (I didn't remove the previous one). I also went back to v1.8.1 to see if that helped, but I get the same issue.  All I'm getting is the song placeholder text. The response log seems to show that I'm authenticated correctly, so I'm not sure what else I can try.
> 
> Is there a config file I can delete perhaps to see if that helps?





Wanda__ said:


> Same for me.
> 
> I tried to remove old OBS (with old Tuna) too. No change.
> 
> ...


The only guess I have is that the requests are being denied because of rate limiting. If you're not using a custom client id/secret you can try that:


Spoiler


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> The only guess I have is that the requests are being denied because of rate limiting. If you're not using a custom client id/secret you can try that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks, i already tried ... Didn't work.


----------



## dickfreddy (Sep 18, 2022)

Wanda__ said:


> Thanks, i already tried ... Didn't work.


did you use spotify app ? because last version 1.1.94 broke tuna (it's working with web player)
you need to rollback version to 1.1.93 max you can get it here : http://download.spotify.com/SpotifyFullSetup.exe


----------



## adjstreams (Sep 18, 2022)

dickfreddy said:


> did you use spotify app ? because last version 1.1.94 broke tuna (it's working with web player)
> you need to rollback version to 1.1.93 max you can get it here : http://download.spotify.com/SpotifyFullSetup.exe


This might explain it, I will try this later, but do we know if there are any plans to fix tuna to work with the latest Spotify?


----------



## universallp (Sep 18, 2022)

adjstreams said:


> This might explain it, I will try this later, but do we know if there are any plans to fix tuna to work with the latest Spotify?


This is not an issue on my end, I didn't change anything. When you play songs with the latest version of the Spotify Client it just doesn't tell the Spotify API about the currently playing song. This is apparently a known issue:








						Spotify desktop client not submitting data to the API
					

Plan Premium Country The Netherlands Device PC Operating System Windows 11   My Question or Issue Straight to the point. My spotify client isn't sending nor receiving data from the api and spotify connect.    Yes i've checked my firewalls and yes i have tried turning it on and off again. All of...




					community.spotify.com
				











						Devices API not showing the .exe player but showing webplayer.
					

Hello,   After yesterdays update to version 1.1.94.870 a number of users of the Spotify Stream Deck plugin on Windows have reported issues with the Devices API not showing the exe player (desktop player), but showing webplayer and other devices.   We have confirmed that the plugin works fine on...




					community.spotify.com


----------



## adjstreams (Sep 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> This is not an issue on my end, I didn't change anything. When you play songs with the latest version of the Spotify Client it just doesn't tell the Spotify API about the currently playing song. This is apparently a known issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 18, 2022)

dickfreddy said:


> did you use spotify app ? because last version 1.1.94 broke tuna (it's working with web player)
> you need to rollback version to 1.1.93 max you can get it here : http://download.spotify.com/SpotifyFullSetup.exe



Tried... and... still don't work. 

I tried to go on *fresh windows* installation, no change. 
I become *crasy* >_<


----------



## adjstreams (Sep 18, 2022)

Can confirm my issue is the previously mentioned suggestion that the latest Spotify desktop client isn't sending info to the API, but the Spotify web player works fine, so for me it's an issue on Spotify's end. I'll keep an eye on the Spotify bug report.


----------



## reznov0ps143 (Sep 20, 2022)

Having an issue where my Tuna version wont work. I have tried installing the latest version of Tuna on obs 27 but it doesnt show up for me under the tools section. I installed tuna version 1.6.2 and logged in and everything but it wont work. any help? thank you


----------



## reznov0ps143 (Sep 20, 2022)

reznov0ps143 said:


> Having an issue where my Tuna version wont work. I have tried installing the latest version of Tuna on obs 27 but it doesnt show up for me under the tools section. I installed tuna version 1.6.2 and logged in and everything but it wont work. any help? thank you


Never mind I got it to work! Tune v1.6.2 and the spotify version of 1.1.93 work together on OBS v27.2.4


----------



## Wanda__ (Sep 20, 2022)

reznov0ps143 said:


> Never mind I got it to work! Tune v1.6.2 and the spotify version of 1.1.93 work together on OBS v27.2.4



Where do you find "Tuna v1.6.2" ? I see only Tuna 1.6.0 in archives section.
Thank you.


----------



## reznov0ps143 (Sep 20, 2022)

Wanda__ said:


> Tried... and... still don't work.
> 
> I tried to go on *fresh windows* installation, no change.
> I become *crasy* >_<


Worked for me sir. Appreciate the insight.


Wanda__ said:


> Where do you find "Tuna v1.6.2" ? I see only Tuna 1.6.0 in archives section.
> Thank you.


I have it saved on my icloud when i downloaded the version of Tuna at the time and havent updated to the new one as there was no need to since im not OBS 28. I dont know how to share the version i have to you.


----------



## universallp (Sep 20, 2022)

All previous versions are here https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/tuna.843/history including 1.6.2


----------



## noctr (Sep 22, 2022)

I do not think that my trouble cames with Tuna, but maybe someone got same problem.

A week ago i re-installed my OS (win10 build 21H2), installed OBS and Tuna as first plugin - because it`s one and only plugin that im using every time im streaming and still it is beyond OBS builds.
From now, my Spotify account connected, everything should work, but... it is not. I noticed that *.txt files im using to write info for Tune are not overwrited while song is playing and "placeholder.png" just disappears. My thoughts - OS account does not have anough rights to do read\write operation with files inside C:\ path. Got administration role in system, and OBS is running with administrator privilages. The only thing changed - OBS and Tuna versions, nothing else :\ (i used the same OS, did same things i done before)

I`ll try to install obs on other ssd, maybe that would work. I will try all proposed ways to solve the problem :)

OBS ver.: 28.0.1 
Tuna ver.: 1.8.4


----------



## universallp (Sep 22, 2022)

noctr said:


> I do not think that my trouble cames with Tuna, but maybe someone got same problem.
> 
> A week ago i re-installed my OS (win10 build 21H2), installed OBS and Tuna as first plugin - because it`s one and only plugin that im using every time im streaming and still it is beyond OBS builds.
> From now, my Spotify account connected, everything should work, but... it is not. I noticed that *.txt files im using to write info for Tune are not overwrited while song is playing and "placeholder.png" just disappears. My thoughts - OS account does not have anough rights to do read\write operation with files inside C:\ path. Got administration role in system, and OBS is running with administrator privilages. The only thing changed - OBS and Tuna versions, nothing else :\ (i used the same OS, did same things i done before)
> ...


Probably this issue


universallp said:


> This is not an issue on my end, I didn't change anything. When you play songs with the latest version of the Spotify Client it just doesn't tell the Spotify API about the currently playing song. This is apparently a known issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noctr (Sep 23, 2022)

universallp said:


> Probably this issue


Thanks, that really helped. Seems like Spotify got some issues in API within Desktop app and every other (Web + Mobile app does not even see connection with PC), however they fixed it 2 hours later i have replied here :D


----------



## Manjoefloww (Sep 25, 2022)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> Tuna - Get music information from right within obs
> 
> ...


Hey Universal, been loving the plugin... but after that recent update, (around sept. 2022) yes Tuna didnt work with the newest version but (I fixed it ) and i got it working again all good.... but one thing, the cover art? I use soundcloud, and before the update the cover art was showing up just fine, but after update the cover art isnt there anymore. I even went into tamper monkey and even changed the tuna script from it was like 1.011 to like 1.0116 and still and not getting my cover art, but progess bar and title are just fine. PLS HELP //   EDIT; My stream is  Twitch.tv/Manjoefloww  if you pass by please chat to help me with this cover art, its always grey :(


----------



## squishysquidly (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm so confused. Is this plugin suppose to do something other than show a green "progress bar" of what's playing on VLC? Because that's all I can seem to get it to  with vlc. Followed a few tutorials, added some other plugins (those i can get to work, just not with tuna), have my .txt and .png and whatnot setup like several tutorials have shown, and read through comments here, but I only get a lime green ugly progress bar. "tuna progress bar" is the only source available to me. Should i go back a year and install an old version to get it to do the thing everyone else seems to be able to get it to do? or get another plugin that...does what this one is suppose to? so very confused.

I tried to use spotify, but it kept saying "INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI" while trying to "open login page" from the settings screen. disabled all browser security plugins and gave same response. couldn't find any troubleshooting on that one, so I gave up on spotify.

win 11
fresh obs
fresh vlc
fresh tuna


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 26, 2022)

Fresh 37 pages where the answer may be.
Here, bellow the images and a short text, you have a complete explanation on how to tuna:





						Tuna
					

Tuna  Lets you display information about the currently playing song in obs without running a separate program. Currently supports these music sources:  Spotify (All song information (except for song label), including Cover art) MPD (All song...




					obsproject.com
				



Just click on the spoiler buttons. I know, can't be that easy. Whom in it's right mind would think on present on a coherent way all the help.


----------



## Manjoefloww (Sep 27, 2022)

Manjoefloww said:


> Hey Universal, been loving the plugin... but after that recent update, (around sept. 2022) yes Tuna didnt work with the newest version but (I fixed it ) and i got it working again all good.... but one thing, the cover art? I use soundcloud, and before the update the cover art was showing up just fine, but after update the cover art isnt there anymore. I even went into tamper monkey and even changed the tuna script from it was like 1.011 to like 1.0116 and still and not getting my cover art, but progess bar and title are just fine. PLS HELP //   EDIT; My stream is  Twitch.tv/Manjoefloww  if you pass by please chat to help me with this cover art, its always grey!!


----------



## Manjoefloww (Sep 27, 2022)

messed around with some new widgets, plugin cover art seems to have come back? We shall see in time if I have problems, but for now lovin how its working good. Thank you so much for this plugin!!


----------



## universallp (Sep 27, 2022)

Just a little heads up. As some people might have already heard, Google will disable manifest V2 at the beginning of 2023, which, as far as I know, is required for Tampermonkey and simiilar addons to work. This could affect you if you're using Chrome and you are using the user script which allows tuna to retrieve information from your browser. So uhh idk, maybe switch to firefox or something.


----------



## squishysquidly (Sep 27, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Fresh 37 pages where the answer may be.
> Here, bellow the images and a short text, you have a complete explanation on how to tuna:
> 
> 
> ...


if you were responding to me, then if you'll kindly reread what I wrote, I followed all the setup steps. but it didn't have the same result. followed a few youtube tutorials, ones done within the year, and no go. I am currently using other plugins that use a similar setup (.txt, .png/jpg, etc.) but those work fine. So, less snark and contempt for someone asking for help, after having gone through the normal steps and working on it for a solid 4 hours, would be grand. It may be a dumb mistake in the end, but it won't be for lack of effort. if this wasn't directed torwards me, then i apologize.


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 27, 2022)

Well, it perfectly works for everyone else in here, following the same setup guides in the Overview and reading the full Discussion pages trying to find a solution if an issue happens like with spotify, which was addressed multiple times.


----------



## squishysquidly (Sep 27, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Well, it perfectly works for everyone else in here, following the same setup guides in the Overview and reading the full Discussion pages trying to find a solution if an issue happens like with spotify, which was addressed multiple times.


yikes.


----------



## universallp (Sep 27, 2022)

squishysquidly said:


> if you were responding to me, then if you'll kindly reread what I wrote, I followed all the setup steps. but it didn't have the same result. followed a few youtube tutorials, ones done within the year, and no go. I am currently using other plugins that use a similar setup (.txt, .png/jpg, etc.) but those work fine. So, less snark and contempt for someone asking for help, after having gone through the normal steps and working on it for a solid 4 hours, would be grand. It may be a dumb mistake in the end, but it won't be for lack of effort. if this wasn't directed torwards me, then i apologize.


Considering that you wrote


squishysquidly said:


> I only get a lime green ugly progress bar


it makes sense to assume that you didn't follow the steps correctly. Or did you actually add text sources and image sources?
I get that you're upset because things aren't working as you expected, but you're also not really providing any information that we can work with. If you want people to help you, you'll have to give a precise description of what steps you've gone through and also give a link to your obs studio log as it contains additional useful information. Screenshots are also always helpful, but since you apparently found another solution that works for you, I assume you don't require help anymore.


----------



## Manjoefloww (Sep 28, 2022)

@univerasal, Soi also as well it seems my stream is crashing lately... Mighttt be tunas doing, _i_ do have some yellow signs on my tampermonkey script still as well.... might use browser version of Soundcloud instead of the app to use plugin, but Soundcloud app does a browser anyway. The cover art seems to go grey again at times, hence the stream crash mentioned earlier. I still need a fix I think....


Manjoefloww said:


> messed around with some new widgets, plugin cover art seems to have come back? We shall see in time if I have problems, but for now lovin how its working good. Thank you so much for this plugin!!


----------



## universallp (Sep 28, 2022)

Post the crash log and the obs studio log


----------



## globustheelder (Sep 28, 2022)

I updated OBS, installed Tuna, have my Spotify IDs and Auth code, but when I click Request Token, nothing happens. Any ideas?


----------



## noctr (Oct 3, 2022)

universallp said:


> Just a little heads up. As some people might have already heard, Google will disable manifest V2 at the beginning of 2023, which, as far as I know, is required for Tampermonkey and simiilar addons to work. This could affect you if you're using Chrome and you are using the user script which allows tuna to retrieve information from your browser. So uhh idk, maybe switch to firefox or something.



it seems like they will do it a year later https://developer.chrome.com/blog/more-mv2-transition/ :D


----------



## universallp (Oct 3, 2022)

So they're just postponing the issue a year? I guess people now have a year to choose a browser that will continue V2 support.


----------



## BearClaymore (Oct 5, 2022)

Wanda__ said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm lost.
> 
> ...


I had this issue too, and the problem seemed to be with Spotify's newest version. For some reason it was not publishing song information as it used to. Not sure exactly what the issue was there. I solved by installing an older version of Spotify. Another solution is to play spotify on the web, which does publish song info and is captured correctly by Tuna.


----------



## Garik85 (Oct 9, 2022)

i had this same issue,tried installing anything relative to obs and,finally,after updating spotify (i use desktop version from the web,not windows store wich comes with w11) it worked again


----------



## Gyoo (Oct 10, 2022)

Hello,

I am trying to setup Tuna using a remote MPD server. Everything works well but the cover art is not retrieved and remains as the default "?" image
I am using latest OBS and Tuna versions.
The cover art is well displayed using other applications such as MPDCtrl on Windows.

Has anyone encountered the same issue ?


----------



## universallp (Oct 10, 2022)

Gyoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to setup Tuna using a remote MPD server. Everything works well but the cover art is not retrieved and remains as the default "?" image
> I am using latest OBS and Tuna versions.
> ...


MPD only supports cover art for local servers as of right now


----------



## Gyoo (Oct 10, 2022)

universallp said:


> MPD only supports cover art for local servers as of right now


Understood, thank you for your reply


----------



## Khailz (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi, when using MPD, Tuna always freezes after saving any changes. It also never connects automatically and needs to be restarted to hook into MPD. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Khailz (Oct 10, 2022)

Well, I figured this out quite quickly. Only took me a week to ask and then figure it out in the same day haha. Basically if you have a remote source and have a local directory for the cover art, if you save the settings with local connection checked instead of remote, it will freeze. I had to go into the config file and change 
	
	
    



```
mpd.local=true
```
 to 
	
	
    



```
mpd.local=false
```

This stopped my freezing issue and now it connects just fine.


----------



## kwakwak (Oct 21, 2022)

Hello.
I would like to know if someone knows why my covers don't update sometimes. I changed them but Tuna still showing the old covers again and again. Even when rebooting the computer.


----------



## picgirard (Oct 21, 2022)

I don't have any particular problem with OBS, Tuna and Spotify, but my access token "expires in 3600" and I have to go through the whole process of reaching Parameters, then clicking on "Open ID page" every day. Would entering a Spotify ID client / secret help with that?


----------



## universallp (Oct 27, 2022)

universallp updated Tuna with a new update entry:

MPRIS, Windows Media Control and Youtube music



> Added support for MPRIS, Windows Media Control and fixed an issue with Youtube music.
> 
> MPRIS and Windows Media Control are interfaces for linux and windows that allow media players to share their metadata with other applications. Any player that supports them can now provide information to tuna.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BigMeik (Oct 29, 2022)

Heya,

I keep getting _INVALID_CLIENT: Invalid redirect URI_ after clicking on "Open login page" on the Spotify tab.
I have tried to uninstall and re-install it for at least 10 times, logged out and back into Spotify, but all to no avail.

The weird thing is, no matter how "hard" I try to uninstall the plugin, it seems to remember *some *information I once put in - but I don't know how! E.g., the "Song placeholder" will always show what I initially put in, even though I deleted the plugin and re-installed a newer version. Where is that information stored? Could that be the reason why it keeps messing up? How does "uninstall" not delete _everything _that was put in with the program?

Additional relevant information:
Initially, I installed the program on a different user on the same PC. It worked there! After switching users (without touching the plugin) it ceases to work (error mentioned above). Now, even after uninstalling it from the user I initially installed it on and re-installing it on the user I actually want to use does not change anything as the program somehow remembers information mentioned above.

Is there anyone that has/had the same problem? I am out of ideas.

Best regards
Michael


----------



## BigMeik (Oct 29, 2022)

Update as I don't see a way to edit the post above:

It was solved by adding *


			Create Token
		

* to Spotify's "*Redirect URIs*" in the developer dashboard. Weirdly, it worked on the other user before without having this added.

Best regards
Michael


----------



## universallp (Oct 29, 2022)

You have to add the redirect uri if you use custom api credentials, it will not work otherwise.


----------



## kyrthrix (Oct 30, 2022)

Hello! I have a question! I want to separate the artist and album line in the browser widget, so it displays like this:

SONG TITLE
_by _Artist
_on _Album
- PROGRESS BAR -

but I'm no good with coding. I've already completely replaced the album image pull because it was broken for me, but I can't figure out how to make a new line and move the album to it. Does anyone know how to change the code around? For reference, it currently looks like this:

SONG TITLE
_by _Artist _on _Album
- PROGRESS BAR -

An image for reference:


----------



## PaiSand (Oct 30, 2022)

kyrthrix said:


> SONG TITLE
> _by _Artist
> _on _Album
> - PROGRESS BAR -



Edit the HTML file located in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna
Remember to open as admin the editor you use or the file will not save.

Look for this line  `artistLine += "<i>on</i> " + data['album'];`
Change it for  `artistLine += "<br><i>on</i> " + data['album'];`
notice the added  <br>  in front of the  <i>

Also, if you want to change the _by_ and _on_ words for something else, do it inside the " ".

Notepad++ is one of the best text/code editors out there, if you wonder what to use to edit the html, or just use windows notepad.


----------



## kyrthrix (Oct 30, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Edit the HTML file located in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\tuna
> Remember to open as admin the editor you use or the file will not save.
> 
> Look for this line  `artistLine += "<i>on</i> " + data['album'];`
> ...



Yep, that's the editor I use!! Thank you so much!! It worked perfectly. :D


----------



## universallp (Nov 1, 2022)

kyrthrix said:


> Hello! I have a question! I want to separate the artist and album line in the browser widget, so it displays like this:
> 
> SONG TITLE
> _by _Artist
> ...


What music source are you using? The cover art works fine for me


----------



## Quilombo3 (Nov 2, 2022)

universallp, hi! I'm having a lot of issues since the last update.
If I click on refresh it does start to lag until OBS closes completely.
I'm not able to get a log since it does not generate one.
After a few songs it does stop to recognize the songs.
Am I the only one having this issues? I'll try to revert to an older version.


----------



## Quilombo3 (Nov 2, 2022)

Quilombo3 said:


> universallp, hi! I'm having a lot of issues since the last update.
> If I click on refresh it does start to lag until OBS closes completely.
> I'm not able to get a log since it does not generate one.
> After a few songs it does stop to recognize the songs.
> Am I the only one having this issues? I'll try to revert to an older version.


Edit:
Tried:
Uninstalling 1.9.1 and Installing 1.9.0: Failed
It does seem to save some info and can't be FULLY uninstalled.
Deleted _%appdata% > Roaming > obs-studio > tuna_ folder
Same lag > hard close error with 1.9.0


----------



## khial (Nov 6, 2022)

Quilombo3 said:


> Edit:
> Tried:
> Uninstalling 1.9.1 and Installing 1.9.0: Failed
> It does seem to save some info and can't be FULLY uninstalled.
> ...


Having the same issue: OBS will pick up the song titles fluidly for a few, then slowly it begins lagging on recognition regardless of refresh rate (usually takes 5-10 seconds into the next song to update), then completely stops recognizing any song change/stopping of play altogether.  Requires a complete restart of OBS to function once again.

Edit: I have noticed that replacing the TXT file also fixes the issue.  Upon the last restart of OBS the song title it last got stuck on was still there.  It actually required the TXT file replacement.  This is only a temporary fix from what I've seen.


----------



## Massimino (Nov 7, 2022)

How can I retrieve the info on icecast which URL should I enter? 
I have a web radio and I would like to retrieve the i fo of the song that is on the air


----------



## Massimino (Nov 8, 2022)

Massimino said:


> Come posso recuperare le informazioni su icecast quale URL devo inserire?
> Ho una web radio e vorrei recuperare l'ifo della canzone che è in onda


I entered the url http: //xxx.xx.xx.xx: xxxx / status-json.xsl
but he doesn't read anything


----------



## Yona (Nov 9, 2022)

has stopped working with VLC?
I am currently using the latest version of OBS (64bits), VLC(64bits) and Tuna, it is able to get the title of the window but not the song, with media player control it is able to get the song that is playing on Spotify but not with VLC, I have checked with mp3tag and the song has all the data correctly.


----------



## kuncinho (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi, do you have same features with variable time.now inside log mode? I need your best plugin with time when media played. its possible doing this change ?


----------



## dkintheuk (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi all,

I want to display what VLC is doing but I need to choose tracks as I go (streaming on Twitch and playing along to tracks). How do I pick songs on the fly and have them playing in VLC itself rather than pumped into a VLC source?

I guess I'm looking for similar to Snip but was hoping I could use Tune as it seems far better integrated and updated.

If I have to edit the VLC source each time I change track then I guess this won't work for me.

Any good ideas?

Cheers,

Rob.


----------



## universallp (Nov 15, 2022)

Massimino said:


> I entered the url http: //xxx.xx.xx.xx: xxxx / status-json.xsl
> but he doesn't read anything


What does the server return if you enter `http://xxx.xx.xx.xx:xxxx/status-json.xsl` in your browser?


Yona said:


> has stopped working with VLC?
> I am currently using the latest version of OBS (64bits), VLC(64bits) and Tuna, it is able to get the title of the window but not the song, with media player control it is able to get the song that is playing on Spotify but not with VLC, I have checked with mp3tag and the song has all the data correctly.


Tuna has never had direct support for VLC. Windows Media Control only works with players that make use of the API. Foobar2000 and web browsers do, VLC and MPV don't. You can easily see if a player supports it by checking whether the song shows up in your lock screen or when changing the volume:





dkintheuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to display what VLC is doing but I need to choose tracks as I go (streaming on Twitch and playing along to tracks). How do I pick songs on the fly and have them playing in VLC itself rather than pumped into a VLC source?
> 
> ...


VLC doesn't really offer a good way of retrieving the currently playing song so I don't think there's a good solution.


----------



## SwampedBrine (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi there, I downloaded Tuna and have gotten most of it up and running. I'm using youtube music. The song title works perfectly fine, but the cover art isn't appearing at all. Is that a youtube music thing or is there something I can do?

thanks,

Brine


----------



## ShadeNightz (Nov 29, 2022)

Can I ask for or how to add an external site to the script that just uses youtube embeds? The site is without directly linking to it "youtube playlist randomizer bitbucket"


----------



## Karl419 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hello!

I'm new here. Using the "Windows Title" function in Tuna, is there any way to have the song information from a common webpage/website streaming service called "NAXOS MUSIC LIBRARY"?

All I can get Tuna to display is the name of the webpage, but nothing about the song playing itself.

Thanks so much! :)


----------



## Diprosopos (Dec 6, 2022)

Hi,
Is it possible to use the "file_name" variable with video files or is it not possible?

EDIT:
The "title" variable works for me but not the "file_name" variable.


----------



## CoMmAnDrX (Dec 9, 2022)

It seems TUNA is no longer working. It still outputs to txt file for file name and time left but no longer displays on the screen, just a green rectangular box. I'm using the VLC option.

https://prnt.sc/-0P6jd87domZ

OBS Version 28.1.2 64bit
Tuna 1.9.1 x64
VLC 3.0.18 x64


----------



## universallp (Dec 9, 2022)

Diprosopos said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to use the "file_name" variable with video files or is it not possible?
> 
> EDIT:
> The "title" variable works for me but not the "file_name" variable.


Yeah there seems to be an issue with it


CoMmAnDrX said:


> It seems TUNA is no longer working. It still outputs to txt file for file name and time left but no longer displays on the screen, just a green rectangular box. I'm using the VLC option.
> 
> https://prnt.sc/-0P6jd87domZ
> 
> ...


Well if it outputs correctly to the text file then it's not an issue on tuna's side


----------



## CoMmAnDrX (Dec 9, 2022)

Actually figured it out. Text GDI+ was hidden Opps


----------



## Diprosopos (Dec 9, 2022)

universallp said:


> Yeah there seems to be an issue with it



@universallp , thanks for letting me know.
Is this issue worked on? I would love to be able to pull video titles from file names.

Thanks for your amazing work and dedication!


----------



## universallp (Dec 10, 2022)

Not currently, I only work on my plugins when I have time and motivation. I've made an issue for it for tracking the state of the bug: https://git.vrsal.xyz/alex/tuna/issues/201


----------



## Diprosopos (Dec 16, 2022)

universallp said:


> Not currently, I only work on my plugins when I have time and motivation. I've made an issue for it for tracking the state of the bug: https://git.vrsal.xyz/alex/tuna/issues/201


Hi,
Am I to interpret this as it's not possible to use the "file_name" variable with video files?


----------



## universallp (Dec 16, 2022)

Yeah it doesn't work with vlc at all


----------



## TheCoderJT (Dec 22, 2022)

How do we only show a certain key of the json_compact I am wanting to show the title for this json object so I tried {json_compact.title} this didn't work.


----------



## TheCoderJT (Dec 22, 2022)

Also how come we can't put more then one variable command for spotify! I use to be able to add song name and artist! using this {title} by {file_name} now I get an red error saying "The selected music source does not support one or more of the used format opitions!".


----------



## Ilyich (Dec 24, 2022)

Had a hard drive fail and can't access the files for Tuna to set up the browser source that I'd had beyond what I can do in OBS, uninstalling and reinstalling Tuna didn't recreate them. Any suggestions or a way to get a copy of those files?


----------



## Ilyich (Dec 24, 2022)

Ah, looks like I had been using a different Now Playing overlay and am just dumb.


----------



## universallp (Dec 26, 2022)

TheCoderJT said:


> How do we only show a certain key of the json_compact I am wanting to show the title for this json object so I tried {json_compact.title} this didn't work.


You can't it just outputs the json as a string, if you want to get a  specific part you have to either parse the json in the text file or


TheCoderJT said:


> Also how come we can't put more then one variable command for spotify! I use to be able to add song name and artist! using this {title} by {file_name} now I get an red error saying "The selected music source does not support one or more of the used format opitions!".


Spotify doesn't support the filename option


----------



## orbeast39 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hello, Im trying to install the Tuna plug-in, i tried the zip file version where i just copy and replace the folder within the obs folder, then i check my obs, no tuna plug in was found under the "Tools", then i also use the installation version, which also doesnt work. I'm don't know how to fix it, please help.
Thanks.


----------



## universallp (Jan 3, 2023)

orbeast39 said:


> Hello, Im trying to install the Tuna plug-in, i tried the zip file version where i just copy and replace the folder within the obs folder, then i check my obs, no tuna plug in was found under the "Tools", then i also use the installation version, which also doesnt work. I'm don't know how to fix it, please help.
> Thanks.


You have to update to obs 28


----------



## ikerreload (Jan 3, 2023)

I've been trying to install Tuna on Ubuntu version 18.04, and once I had it installed it didn't work. The .so file was where it needed to be. But when I opened OBS Tuna didn't detect me. Both are the latest version. To contact easier and faster through Discord if possible: ikerr.#2223


----------



## universallp (Jan 3, 2023)

ikerreload said:


> I've been trying to install Tuna on Ubuntu version 18.04, and once I had it installed it didn't work. The .so file was where it needed to be. But when I opened OBS Tuna didn't detect me. Both are the latest version. To contact easier and faster through Discord if possible: ikerr.#2223


Ubuntu 18.04 isn't official supported anymore. You need obs studio compiled with qt6 for the plugin to work.


----------



## ikerreload (Jan 3, 2023)

universallp said:


> Ubuntu 18.04 isn't official supported anymore. You need obs studio compiled with qt6 for the plugin to work.


How do I compile the obs with qt6?


----------



## TheMawiLP (Jan 3, 2023)

Is it normal for the Tuna plugin to write the cover every second when there is no active music playing? As soon as the corresponding source is active, it stops constantly writing.


----------



## universallp (Jan 3, 2023)

ikerreload said:


> How do I compile the obs with qt6?


Idk, try https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/build-instructions-for-linux


TheMawiLP said:


> Is it normal for the Tuna plugin to write the cover every second when there is no active music playing? As soon as the corresponding source is active, it stops constantly writing.


I can't reproduce this. The reset cover function is called once and the cover is not updated until the song changes. Neither the creation or last modified timestamp change.


----------



## reloadnot (Jan 3, 2023)

Hey any idea why when i try to install it in ubuntu 20.04 with Gdebi say this?

E: tuna: changelog-file-missing-in-native-package
E: tuna: description-starts-with-package-name
E: tuna: extended-description-is-empty
E: tuna: maintainer-name-missing uni@vrsal.xyz
E: tuna: missing-dependency-on-libc needed by usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/obs-plugins/tuna.so
E: tuna: no-copyright-file
E: tuna: unstripped-binary-or-object usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/obs-plugins/tuna.so

Lintian finished with exit status 1

The file tuna.so is created in the corresponding folder but tuna does not appear in obs :(


Thank you in advance :)


----------



## reloadnot (Jan 3, 2023)

And when i try install it con with sudo apt install ./ say this:

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Note, selecting 'tuna' instead of './tuna-1.9.1-linux-x86_64.deb'
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  tuna
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/12.3 MB of archives.
After this operation, 32.3 MB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 /home/naruto/Downloads/tuna-1.9.1-linux-x86_64.deb tuna amd64 1.9.1 [12.3 MB]
debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
Selecting previously unselected package tuna.
(Reading database ... 148737 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to unpack .../tuna-1.9.1-linux-x86_64.deb ...
Unpacking tuna (1.9.1) ...
Setting up tuna (1.9.1) ...


But when i start obs, tuna is not in obs


----------



## TheMawiLP (Jan 4, 2023)

universallp said:


> I can't reproduce this. The reset cover function is called once and the cover is not updated until the song changes. Neither the creation or last modified timestamp change.


I made a video showing it









						OBS Tuna Bug
					

XXX Links: Social Media: TheMawiLP YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/@TheMawiLP TheMawiLP auf Discord: https://discord.gg/KACmpUA Unterstützt ...




					youtu.be


----------



## universallp (Jan 4, 2023)

TheMawiLP said:


> I made a video showing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's apparently limited to vlc sources. Should be fixed now.


----------



## TheMawiLP (Jan 4, 2023)

ah, because it is bound as a scene true

Can I somehow fix it manually until the new version comes out?


----------



## FierySoul135 (Jan 4, 2023)

Maybe this isn't as common of a problem, but I can't get the "Song info outputs" thing to work.
I go to "Add new"
I let it make a Song info path, and I enter in {title} just as it says to.
However, after clicking "ok" it's as if nothing happened. The song info output doesn't appear despite the program making the txt file on my computer. When I go to open the txt file, all it says is "No song playing" but those words don't show up in OBS.

I'm on a Windows computer and have followed the directions to use the YouTube Music plug-in. (The port is open and the plug-in is turned on in the Youtube Music app)
I'm open to suggestions. I don't think it's the YT music plug-in not working, but I won't know if I can't get this part to work.
Thanks!


----------



## universallp (Jan 4, 2023)

TheMawiLP said:


> ah, because it is bound as a scene true
> 
> Can I somehow fix it manually until the new version comes out?


Log into github and download the windows installer at the bottom https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/actions/runs/3839268322


FierySoul135 said:


> Maybe this isn't as common of a problem, but I can't get the "Song info outputs" thing to work.
> I go to "Add new"
> I let it make a Song info path, and I enter in {title} just as it says to.
> However, after clicking "ok" it's as if nothing happened. The song info output doesn't appear despite the program making the txt file on my computer. When I go to open the txt file, all it says is "No song playing" but those words don't show up in OBS.
> ...


Post your obs studio log file after going through all those steps and a screenshot of how you configured the output before clicking ok


----------



## FierySoul135 (Jan 4, 2023)

universallp said:


> Log into github and download the windows installer at the bottom https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/actions/runs/3839268322
> 
> Post your obs studio log file after going through all those steps and a screenshot of how you configured the output before clicking ok


OBS log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/f044AhbsXUWqhuQU
Screenshot:


----------



## universallp (Jan 4, 2023)

FierySoul135 said:


> OBS log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/f044AhbsXUWqhuQU
> Screenshot:
> View attachment 90237


The log says you have 16 outputs configured, so I don't know where your problem is. They're most likely there, but you can't see them because your screen is too small. This is what the list is supposed to look like:



If the file is created you still have to add it to obs as a text source.


----------



## FierySoul135 (Jan 4, 2023)

universallp said:


> The log says you have 16 outputs configured, so I don't know where your problem is. They're most likely there, but you can't see them because your screen is too small. This is what the list is supposed to look like:
> View attachment 90238
> If the file is created you still have to add it to obs as a text source.


Okay strange, I can't seem make the screen any bigger, though. I've dragged my cursor around where the output box is but I'm not seeing it change to where I can expand it lol. It's been that way since I first opened Tuna. I appreciate the help!


----------



## FierySoul135 (Jan 4, 2023)

FierySoul135 said:


> Okay strange, I can't seem make the screen any bigger, though. I've dragged my cursor around where the output box is but I'm not seeing it change to where I can expand it lol. It's been that way since I first opened Tuna. I appreciate the help!


I tried moving the window onto my drawing tablet (Basically a 2nd monitor) and I was able to make the window bigger! You're right, all the outputs were there! Thanks again :))


----------



## TheMawiLP (Jan 5, 2023)

universallp said:


> Log into github and download the windows installer at the bottom https://github.com/univrsal/tuna/actions/runs/3839268322
> 
> Post your obs studio log file after going through all those steps and a screenshot of how you configured the output before clicking ok



Thank you, that worked


----------



## Harky (Jan 5, 2023)

HELLO feeling very stupid and having trouble finding the right version and instructions for installing for UBUNTU 20.04.5.
Can anyone help - the Overview just says:
"*Linux*
If you use a Debian based distro you can use the installer, all other distros currently have to either build the plugin from source or extract the binaries from the debian installer and move them into the correct folders themselves."

Which is too vague for my abilities... help


----------



## Harky (Friday at 10:34 AM)

Ok I've upgraded to UBUNTU Jelly Fish 22 and I've installed Gdebi and i've downloaded and 
run sudo gdebi /root/Downloads/tuna-1.9.1linux-x86_64.deb
which seems to work but I dont see it in tools
Do I have to restart OBS?
Ideally I dont want to because Im streaming


----------



## LukeSaward (Friday at 6:54 PM)

Harky said:


> Ok I've upgraded to UBUNTU Jelly Fish 22 and I've installed Gdebi and i've downloaded and
> run sudo gdebi /root/Downloads/tuna-1.9.1linux-x86_64.deb
> which seems to work but I dont see it in tools
> Do I have to restart OBS?
> Ideally I dont want to because Im streaming


If you had OBS open when you installed the plugin, you have to restart OBS.


----------



## Harky (Saturday at 12:55 PM)

thank you for replying - correct FIX - i was trying NOT to do that because it would kill the stream.
working well now although now I have another issue: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/youtube-live-stream-stopped-dont-know-why-help.163054/


----------



## ikerreload (Yesterday at 4:17 PM)

What versions of tuna are compatible in Ubuntu Linux?


----------



## universallp (Yesterday at 7:46 PM)

ikerreload said:


> What versions of tuna are compatible in Ubuntu Linux?


All of them as long as you're using a version that is supported by obs studio


----------

